# Midnight: A Lost Faith's Shadow [Recruiting Alternates]



## Hrothgar

*A Lost Faith’s Shadow*​
Friends, I intend to run a Play by Post in the Midnight Campaign setting here on ENWorld.  I am looking for 4-6 players to join me exploring the world of Aryth, fighting the Shadow, and having a good time doing it!

A Lost Faith’s Shadow will start in Northern Eredane in the small farming community of Caft, northwest of Davindale.  Since this is a game and games are meant to be fun, I will accept non-humans in the party.  Those familiar with the Midnight setting will realize the problems of non-humans in a Shadow controlled region.  As scuh, a maximum of two non-humans will be accepted and are limited to Kurgun dwarves, Caransil or Erunsil elves, gnomes, halflings, orcs, and any half-breeds.  Realize playing any non-human in Northern Eredane is extremely dangerous.  Dwarves, elves and their half-breed kin are killed on sight by the Shadow’s forces while halflings are generally slaves or food for orc cooking pots.  Since Caft is tens of miles from any major waterway, gnome characters may prove difficult to justify.  However, I give you the opportunity if you desire to play these races.  You must provide sufficient justification in your character background (see below).  Obviously, playing human characters would make things much easier.  I will let you decide amongst yourselves who will play any non-human characters (should you so desire).

Your character may be of any class described in MN11 (Midnight Second Edition). Characters should be created at 1st level using the 32 point-buy system and 3.5e rules. Starting equipment as described in Midnight Second Edition rulebook.  All Midnight supplements are valid, but if you use anything from outside the Midnight 2E rulebook, give me a head’s up. 

With your character, include a moderately detailed (no 5-10 page essays necessary) character background.  Your background should end with some reason why your character is in the farming town of Caft.  As an outlander, your character may have arrived for work or rest, a common situation when these small farms are so critical for the Shadow’s war machine coupled with lax security in an entrenched Shadow-controlled region.  Regardless, villagers will treat you as outsiders, avoiding interaction with you outside of farming work.  If your character is non-human, your background MUST include a reason why you have come to Caft in a Shadow-controlled region and why your heritage has gone unnoticed (or has been accepted).

Place your characters here.

*Some information on Caft for your character backgrounds:* 99 LA, Arc of Sennach. Caft is a small farming village 150 miles west northwest of Davindale with approximately 250 Dorn residents.  Surrounded by the rolling, grass covered hills of the northern plains, Caft sits at the southeastern end of a broad valley along a shallow, rock-strewn river.  A dark pine and oak forest covers the northeastern half of the valley. The weather is mid-60s to low 70s during the day and 40s at night.

Caft is one of many towns in Northern Eredane vital to Izrador’s war machine in the Kaladruns and in Erethor.  The region surrounding Caft is blessed with rich, black soil.  Already in early summer wheat and corn grow green in the fields and long-horned, shaggy cattle range the vale’s pasture.

Towns such as Caft occasionally do take in wanderers, refugees or even slaves to aid in farming, a necessity if the Shadow’s armies are to receive their supply of food.  A minimal turnover in Caft’s residents is not questioned generally unless food production falls.  This often works to the advantage of insurgents who use their false farming jobs as cover for their other clandestine operations.  Orc patrols passing through towns such as Caft are fairly common, although legate or orc warlord superiors discourage prolonged stays.  The brutal and ferocious nature of an orc patrol often means dead farmers and these skilled laborers are too vital for the Shadow’s war efforts.

Most of the farmers’ homes are located in Caft for easy defense.  Many of the farmers also possess blacksmithing, tailoring, tanning, butchering, etc., skills that they use to barter with others in Caft and operate out of their own homes, sheds, or barns.  The Plough and Stars is a small inn in Caft, a popular place for men of the village to lament over their lives when the sun goes down.  The inn sees little business other than serving its decent ale.  The inn and its ale are also mandatory for the orcs that routinely pass through the town.

*Rules of Engagement and My Pet Peeves*

1) Post at least once every two days. If you don’t post in this time, I will move things along and play your character to the best of my ability.

2) If you plan on being offline for some time or want to quit, show some courtesy and please post here and let me and the other players know.

3) Treat the game as R-rated.  I will not be overly graphic in my descriptions, but Midnight does incorporate mature-themes. 

4) I will handle all dice rolling to move this PbP along.  I like PbPs that do not grind to a halt to squeeze out every last dice roll.  However, I need you to explain your character’s actions in detail using an OOC tag, citing feats, skills, or special abilities your character wishes to use.  Two simple examples follow.  In both cases, I would resolve the outcomes.  In some cases, I will not even roll dice and just rule what would be expected to happen.  An example might be a seventh level fighter in melee with a first level orc warrior: the seventh level fighter wins.

_Example 1: _ Wulfgar raised his bloody head to stare up at the massive ogre standing above him.  Throwing caution to the wind, the mighty Dorn roared an ancient Norfall battle challenge and swung his greatsword with all his might.

OOC: Wulfgar takes a full-attack action and uses his Power Attack feat (subtract 2 from all attack rolls and add 4 to all damage rolls).  If the ogre drops, Wulfgar will Cleave the nearest orc.

_Example 2: _ Theor moved with great care across the open compound.  On the ramparts, the orc sentries moved as black silhouettes against the full moon.  He knew the trapdoor must be near, but it would not be easy to find in the dark.

OOC: Theor uses the skills Move Silently and Hide.  Theor pauses every ten feet to use his Spot skill to keep an eye on the orc sentries in the shadows and his Search skill to find the trap door.  If Theor can, he will take 10 on the Search check if he is hidden in ample shadows.

5) I would like this PbP to read like a story.  I prefer narrative in the past-tense.  Put a little effort into your narrative, but avoid page-length posts.  Remember, I am not the only one who reads through these!

6) Never, ever, post an action for another player or NPC.  Other players and I will judge the reactions of the characters your character interacts with.

7) Never use “I” to describe your character’s actions.  When you write the narrative, use your character’s name.  You are not the character!

8) You must have fun.  If you are not, I am not doing my job properly.

The language color code I will use is stolen from the AgainsttheShadow.org boards:

Black Tongue: dark red 
Orcish: red 
Erenlander: orange 
Halfling: white 
Trader's Tongue: yellow 
Jungle Mouth: green  
Norther: olive  
Old Dwarven: blue  
High Elven: cyan 
Dwarven Clan Dialects: lime 
Colonial: Purple 
Courtier: pink 
Patrol Sign: gray  

I would like to start this PbP in the next 2-3 weeks if possible.  Once 4 characters have been added to the Rogue’s Gallery, we will start.  An additional 1-2 characters may drift in afterwards.

So, who is interested?  Any questions?

*The Players*
Toric Arthendain
Bobitron
Krug
maddmic
Thornir Alekeg

*Alternates* 
Unkabear


----------



## Ferrix

Ah... a new midnight game starting up, pity I don't have the 2nd Edition book.  *sniff sniff* Is it a requirement?


----------



## Citizen Mane

I was about to say the same thing.  I have the original books, but not the 2nd ed. book.  If that's not a problem, then I'd definitely be interested in this game.

Nick


----------



## Krug

Yeah I don't have 2nd Ed either..


----------



## Bobitron

Sign me up! I've been waiting for a game to use my $50 book in, and this looks like a great one. I appreciate the effort you put into your first post.

Meet Kaela, Erenlander channeler. I'll try to get my basic stats and background up either today or over the weekend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Krug said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't have 2nd Ed either..



Yeah, same here...  (I'm intrested though.)


----------



## elapse

*Please let there be another spot open!*

I would really like to join you in this campaign.  I will submit a character to the other thread if you still have spots open.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Sounds interesting, but I assume one needs something other than the core WOTC books.


----------



## Hrothgar

Excellent.  I'm glad to see some people are interested.

Ferrix, KL, Krug, BS
Yes, I would like Midnight 2E to be the standard, although for the most part, the major revisions to Midnight 1E was a conversion from 3.0 to 3.5.  Some of the classes have been revised and an effort was made to distinguish between channeled magic (which an asterix can detect) to innate magic (which an asterix cannot detect).  For those of you who do not have Midnight 2E, this site contains Midnight 2E races, classes, feats, heroic paths, and spell casting for Midnight.  All the information to create a character is right here!  Let me know if you are still interested.

Elapse
Sure, write one up and put it in the Rogues Gallery here.

RR
The site I mentioned above may give you more information on Midnight as well as AgainsttheShadow.org.  Let me know if you intend to play.

Bob
I like the character concept, a gentle character in a war-torn world.

I can't find any spell energy points listed (1 from 1st level channeler +2 for Charisma) as well as the number of times per day your character can cast 0-level spells.  As you probably know, you will be limited to your single first level spell from the Magecraft feat (other thatn 0-level spells) only until you choose the Spellcasting feat.

When this gets fleshed out, remember to put it here.

Ferrix, KL, Krug, BS, Bob, Elapse, I will add you to the player list.  If you do not wish to play, please let me know.

Ranger Rick, I can put you on the Alternate List.  Some that have expressed interest may not want to play, so if your interest is sparked, please check back.


----------



## Krug

Thanks! I'm interested. Probably a Erenlander Barbarian for me.


----------



## elapse

*Character Posted*

I am in the Rogues Gallery.  Reznik, Erenlander Rogue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Ferrix, KL, Krug, BS, Bob, Elapse, I will add you to the player list.  If you do not wish to play, please let me know.



Sweet!   I'm probably looking at an Erenlander Wildlander.  (I've seen the second edition version.)


----------



## Hrothgar

An excellent mix of suggested characters so far!  Krug, BS, I look forward to your characters.  With so many Erenlanders, I just want to remind you that Caft is north of the Pelluria in what once were Dornish lands.  I have no problem with Erenlanders, but I wanted to make sure everyone knows Caft is populated mainly by Dorns, just in case I wasn't clear in my first over-long post.  

Elapse, that was fast!  Looks good.  Just a couple of things.  I need attack bonuses listed for Reznik's weapons.  What exotic Dorn or Sarcosan weapon does Reznik treat as a martial weapon?

I like Reznik's background and physical and emotion scars from the Shadow.  I will be able to generate a hook given your background with little trouble.  One thing about Reznik's description.  Given his current undercover activity, I assume he is not openly bearing arms.  Given the occasional orc patrols as well as farmers not wanting any trouble, Reznik would not last long in Caft.  If you have sufficient funds, I have no problem with Reznik owning the weapons, but stashing them away, unless Reznik is with other insurgents, might be a good idea.


----------



## Krug

Ok I'll change mine to Dornish Barbarian then. 
What is the starting equipment for such a character under Midnight 2E rules?



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]  Starhl
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B]  Human (Dorn)
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] 
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 18 (+4)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] 0      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +3    +0     +2   +0     +0   +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2   +1     +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex    ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Studded Leather             +3     5     -1   15%   20lb      25gp   
[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
Greataxe (2H)                +6      1d12+6    x3        -       12lb   20gp
Longbow                      +3      1d6       x3        60'      2lb   75gp
Arrows (20)                                                       3lb    1gp
Dagger                       +5      1d4+4   19-20/x2    10'     .5lb    2gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Erenlander, Norther

[B]Abilities:[/B] +1 Fort, +1 attack rolls when fighting with five+ Dorns, +1 using 
melee weapon two-handed, Erenlander (+2 Str, -2 Cha), Bastard Sword proficiency, Fast 
movement, Illiteracy, Rage (1/day; +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Will, -2 AC)

[B]Feats:[/B] Track, Power Attack

[b]Heroic Path:[/b] Warg (Bear)

[b]Heroic Abilities:[/b] Wild Empathy

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]
Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                       Str   4    +4     -1    7
Handle Animal               Cha   4                 4
Hide (cc)                   Dex   0    +2     -1    1
Intimidate                  Cha   1                 1
Jump                        Str   2    +4     -1    5
Knowledge (Local)           Int   1    +1           2
Listen                      Wis   2                 2
Ride                        Dex   2    +2           4
Search (cc)                 Int   1    +1           2
Spot (cc)                   Wis   1    +0           1
Survival                    Wis   4    +0           4
Swim                        Str   2    +4     -2    6

[B]
Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Bedroll                    .1gp   5lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp    2lb
Exporer's Outfit          10gp    8lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    4lb
Oil, pint (2)              .2gp   1lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 22.4 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 39gp 8sp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         100lb   200lb  300lb  600lb   

[B]Age:[/B] 18 years
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

[b]Appearance[/b] Starhl is a hulking man, with blond hair and blue eyes. He has a beard 
and moustache, and dresses plainly.

[b]Background[/b]Strahl was a member of a pict tribe that raided the area around 

Davindale. He was captured one evening and thought he would be executed. However, he was shown mercy by the town's wisewoman, who saw that there was no evil in him. She took him under her wing and made him do 'penance' by doing odd jobs, such as lugging goods around for other folk in Caft, and made him see that the enemy was Izrador and his orcs. 
The wisewoman died, however, murdered by a bunch of Orcs. Strahl was too late to save 
her, but tracked down those responsible and slew them. Since then he has worked in Caft, 
ferrying goods and hunting game to eke out a living.


----------



## elapse

*Background*

Hroth,

Not a problem with the gear.  Having it stashed is the idea.  I completely agree that trying ot farm in leather armor with a bunch of weapons would look a bit odd.     I didn't write if their were other insurgents in Caft since I assumed that would be your call.  I would certainly like there to be more, but Reznik as a lone agent is fine.  Whatever fits the adventure.

My martial weapon will be the bastard sword.

I will edit the post in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Excellent.  I'm glad to see some people are interested......
> 
> Ranger Rick, I can put you on the Alternate List.  Some that have expressed interest may not want to play, so if your interest is sparked, please check back.





I will be gone from tonight till Monday.  I am interested and if a spot comes up, I can be here on Monday to write up a charcater.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Whoops.  I totally got caught up at work yesterday, and I'll be there tonight *and* tomorrow morning, so I'll pick up an alternate slot, and, like Ranger Rick, should you need players come Monday, I'll have one for you.

Nick


----------



## Bobitron

I think I'm going to share the wealth and pull out of this game before I get too involved. That will leave room for the alternates to get in. Best wishes, guys, looks like a cool game!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron, how dare you!  I really liked your character concept...   (How about I delete you appove post?    )


----------



## Ranger Rick

Assuming my alternate slides up.

Brian Brou - played by Ranger Rick 
Human
1st level Monk (Professional) 

At a glance:   At a monestary, he was captured in a political ploy, sent into salvery.  Enroute, he escaped and ended in town.  To earn food, he become a farm laborer for the current harvest.


----------



## Bobitron

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bobitron, how dare you!  I really liked your character concept...   (How about I delete you appove post?    )




Hehehe.   Don't go mad with moderate power, Bro.

I don't want to take up a slot in a game with so much interest when I am already in so many. Probably best anyhow, Shaman's new game is up and I committed to that one befroe it even started.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hehehe.   Don't go mad with moderate power, Bro.




But I went and ordered the 2nd edition book cause I liked your character concept so much…


----------



## Bobitron

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But I went and ordered the 2nd edition book cause I liked your character concept so much…




The book is awesome, I'm sure you will love it.

I dunno. I would like to get in on a Midnight game someday, but I feel bad taking on another when I'm in so many already. _Especially_ when there people who want spots. I know it is first come first serve, but considering how quickly I tend to jump in on things, I don't exactly leave lots of windows of opportunity for those who only sign on 10-15 times a day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The book is awesome, I'm sure you will love it.




I don’t think I’ll enjoy it so much without your character though…


----------



## Bobitron

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t think I’ll enjoy it so much without your character though…




I'll stay in if you really want me to. 

Sorry, Ranger Rick. Maybe another spot will open up over the weekend.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bob
I thought your character would really present a nice contrast to many of the fighter types. Your character might really have some ideal role-playing moments given in this current adventure/campaign.  If you want to stay, I'll make room for seven players.

Elapse and Krug
You have both brought up something that this page might not explain so well.  As you guys know from Midnight 1E, barter has replaced the monetary system in war-torn Eredane.  In 2E, the gold piece standard has been replaced by value points.  In the characer descriptions on this site, each class gets so many value points much like a starting character gets so many gold pieces in standard D+D.  Since we all don't have Midnight 2E, let's just call 1 vp = 1 gp.  However, in Northern Eredane, contraband (weapons, armor, etc.) has a regional modifier of x2, meaning weapons, armor, etc. actually cost twice as much.  Thus, Krug, a greataxe in the Player's Handbook costs 20 gp, it will have a value of 40 vp in Northern Eredane.  Food, Raw Materials, and Finished Goods (simple weapons, light armor, rope, leatherwork, etc.) all have x3 regional multipliers in Northern Eredane.

All players need to consider this when purchasing starting equipment for their characters.

KL and RR

Monday is not too late for a character.  I'll list you both as players unless you want out.

RR

The monk has been replaced with the defender, a warrior that uses her own fists, kicks, and improvised weapons to fight the Shadow.  Your "at a glance background" works.  Just flesh it out and scratch "monestary". 

Everyone

One thing I would like you to consider is what you envision your character's role would be in Caft.  When I open the first scene, I don't want to have your character doing things you would not agree with.  Does your character frequent the inn when the sun goes down for some ale?  Does she hang out with other outsiders?  A loner?  Or does she just gather her meal from her employer's wife and sullenly eat her meal in quiet under a knotted pine, thankful for a break from back-breaking toil?  I have not given out too many details on the adventure/campaign because I want some input from you on your character's actions.  The opening scene should set things up with enough information for role-playing to begin.

Also, do any of the heroes (player characters) interact with each other in Caft?  Are any friends?  You might wish to consider this when writing up backgrounds.

I look forward to more characters!

BTW, I will not have internet access until Saturday.  I'll check back then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll stay in if you really want me to.




I do.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, I'm still in! I'll get Kaela finished up this weekend. I doubt I will have much to get in terms of gear, so I just need to decide if I want more spells and work on her background.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm still in! I'll get Kaela finished up this weekend.



Great!   Now I need to place that order for the book tonight or I will be the one feeling guilty. 

(I too will need sometime to finish my character.  My books are in storage, locally and I have access to it but half the stuff I moved across country is in there also and I will need time to find them.)


----------



## Krug

Ok.. tidying Strahl up. Do I roll for starting gold then?


----------



## elapse

*Mods*

Ok, I have made the mods to my character. I kept the shortsword and dagger, but dropped the leather armor and short bow as I could not afford them (maybe I'll pick up some craft skills down the road so I can construct some leather armor and bows).

As far as the rest of you: Reznik does not look dornish. Aside from that he has a nasty scar across his throat and his voice is all screwed up. It sounds like gravel, making social interaction a pain. He does frequent the tavern (you'll see him sitting alone, being shunned by the locals) after his work in the fields is complete. He is distant and cold and not a fun buddy to have, but he is methodical and efficient. For anyone fighting against Izrador and the Night Kings his unpleasant demeanor will be overshadowed by his determination and skill.

If anyone else wants to be a part of the resistance, let me know. Maybe our characters can know of each other. Since Rrezniks job is to work in the fields, he does not have alot of supervision, making it possible to duck out for short periods at a time to recon or do whatever else needs to get done. This earns him a reputation as being lazy since he doesn't always have alot of work done in the fields. He could really give two $h|t$ what anyone thinks as long as they stay out of his business (unless we are allied  ).

For Reznik there is no gallantry, there is no chivalry. He will murder the opposition, steal from them, attack from cover. He fights to free the world from the Shadows cold grip by any means necessary. Even if that means he must be as cold and ruthless as those he fights.


----------



## Bobitron

The more I think about Kaela, the more I picture her as a shy, smiling sort who runs and hides whenever the patrols come around. She brings forth some very strong protective feelings among those she touches. Kaela sticks out like a sore thumb in a group of hardened warriors, but if you saw them interact you would see she is just as much part of the group as someone like Reznik. 

Still trying to decide on the spell thing. I have so far made Kaela very much a skill based character, with strong scores in:

Bluff* +10 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 Skill Focus)
Concentration* +8 (4 ranks, +2 Con, +2 Master Adventurer)
Diplomacy* +9 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Negotiator feat)
Gather Information* +7 (4 ranks, +3 Cha)
Knowledge (arcana)* +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Master Adventurer)
Sense Motive* +9 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Negotiator feat)
Spellcraft* +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Master Adventurer)

I could drop Negotiator and still have good checks in Diplomacy and Sense Motive to get another spell by taking the Spellcasting feat. Any input from you all on what spell or spells I should choose? I am leaning toward Charm and Sleep. 

Also, I was considering making her into a bit of a herbalist. Moving her Profession to Herbalist is easy enough, but it relies on a DC20 Survival check to find the herbs. I suppose I could make liberal use of the 'Take 20' rules to find what I might need ahead of time, but that is a decision that Hrothgar would have to approve.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bob
I'm glad you're going to be staying.    As for Taking 20, it will depend on the terrain and whether you are on the run.  This adventure will range out of the north (depending on how you guys take it), so the terrain may vary substantially.  And since this is Midnight, you can guarantee you'll be on the run at times.    I would have no problem with you Taking 20, exploring the meadows or pine-oak forest for herbs now and Taking 20.  In fact, your skills might be why the townsfolk of Caft tolerate or possibly even appreciate your character's presence.

Elapse
Thanks for making the changes to equipment.  I like Reznik.  A harsh character for a harsh world.  If anyone wants their character to be part of a resistance cell based in Caft with Reznik, here is your opportunity.  I will provide ample motiviation in the opening scene.

Krug
For barbarians, roll 3d4x10 vp (assume 1vp = 1 gp).  Remember to consult the table here for regional adjustments to the cost of items.  Caft is in Northern Erenland.


----------



## Krug

Ok did what I could with the 70vp I rolled up. Posted in RG.


----------



## elapse

*Connections*

Bobi: If you get into herbalism let me know.  I will be after you for salves and poison so we can have some sort of rapport between us. Also, i believe we are both Erenlanders.  I may approach you to find if you have been sent north as I have.

Krug: Our relations will depend on you.  I am the outsider here.  We both probably do wanderings and scouting in the forest.  Maybe you saw me one day when I was doing some initial recon and wondered why I wasn't in the fields.  Let me know if we can build off of that.

Anyone else making a character speak up so we can fit in some how.  It'll be pointless to have all of us running around on our own FP.


----------



## Hrothgar

As an update, Krug's and Elapse's characters are in the Rogue's Gallery and ready to go.

I look forward to more characters soon!


----------



## Bobitron

elapse said:
			
		

> Bobi: If you get into herbalism let me know.  I will be after you for salves and poison so we can have some sort of rapport between us. Also, i believe we are both Erenlanders.  I may approach you to find if you have been sent north as I have.




I will adjust my skills to reflect some ability with Herbalism. I am also working with Shatterstone to get some history worked out between our characters; something a bit deeper than just meeting and having common interests. 

I see Kaela as having been around in town for a while now (maybe five years?). She is accepted due to her tender nature and her herbalism, even through the Dorns have never truly adopted her as one of their own.


----------



## Hrothgar

*Languages*

I don't have my Midnight 1E book with me so I can't remember if 2E made any substantive changes, but in 2E they do work differently than the Player's Handbook.  Your character is considered fluent in one automatic language (of her choice if more than one is listed).  Rather than gaining additional languages given an intelligence bonus, your character gains 2 skill points per Int. bonus to spend on automatic languages.  3 ranks in Speak Language for a given language makes a character fluent in that language, 2 ranks gains basic competence, and 1 rank gives a character a pidgin competence.  A language such as High Elven is so complex, 3 ranks are necessary to speak and understand it while Black Tongue is such a basic language, a pidgin level of competence makes a character fluent.  Please list a (1) after a language to represent pidgin competence a (2) to represent basic competence.  Please keep this in mind when characters are desinged.  I won't make too much of an issue when someone with only speaking pidgin is speaking with someone fluent in a language.  However, the goal is to limit languages, simulating the isolationist nature of Shadow-controlled Eredane.

Elapse, this may limit the total number of languages you selected, unless you want pidgin competence in your other two languages.  Krug, one of your languages should only have a pidgin level of competence.

Bob
Excellent.  Nice to have you and BS working together.  I think the direction you are taking your character is excellent.  Maybe Kaela has only been here one year, her kindness giving her shelter and food during the harsh, unforgiving winter and her herbalism skills now ingratiating her with Caft's residence during the warmer herb growing months?

Your character may know more about what is going on in Caft than the others because of her general acceptance.  I just have to figure out a way to keep the suspense for you as well. I may have to feed you bits of information that she may already know.


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Bob
> Excellent.  Nice to have you and BS working together.  I think the direction you are taking your character is excellent.  Maybe Kaela has only been here one year, her kindness giving her shelter and food during the harsh, unforgiving winter and her herbalism skills now ingratiating her with Caft's residence during the warmer herb growing months?
> 
> Your character may know more about what is going on in Caft than the others because of her general acceptance.  I just have to figure out a way to keep the suspense for you as well. I may have to feed you bits of information that she may already know.




Yeah, in working with Bro it makes sense to have her in Caft for less time. I'll wrap up her stats tomorrow, but expect background to take a bit longer as we get it hammered out.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, updated Kaela. I did make the change to an Herbalist, dropping some ranks from some social skills to get the needed ones in Craft (Alchemy). Still need to adjust languages per your last post, and I'm still working out the background.

I don't know how much you want the 'charge' me for the herbal remedies Kaela already made, Hrothgar. I just took a bunch of not so great ones, and assumed they are what she has collected over the last few months. I also took my wealth as herbs she could trade. Let me know of any adjustments you want made.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Okay, updated Kaela. I did make the change to an Herbalist, dropping some ranks from some social skills to get the needed ones in Craft (Alchemy). Still need to adjust languages per your last post, and I'm still working out the background.




I thought we agree she would be 17?


----------



## Bobitron

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought we agree she would be 17?





I'm considering that part of her background.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm considering that part of her background.



 I guess I can consider myself 18 years old in RL and consider it as being background, huh?


----------



## elapse

*Updates*

Languages are updated (Erenlander 3, Norther 2).


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I don't know how much you want the 'charge' me for the herbal remedies Kaela already made, Hrothgar. I just took a bunch of not so great ones, and assumed they are what she has collected over the last few months. I also took my wealth as herbs she could trade. Let me know of any adjustments you want made.




It looks like a lot, but how many of what Kaela has prepared has been used since the spring (it is early summer)?  The two gnaw roots look like something a tired farmer, overworked during the spring planting, could use for some pep.  The children and elderly might also require the infused oil for fighting off disease, making Caft one of the healthiest towns in the area.  Also, how much of what Kaela has made does she carry on her and how much is in her abode?  Rather than me making the suggestions and appearing heavy-handed, I'll let you decide would be fair answers to these questions.  Those infused oils and gnaw roots used should be removed from you supplies and designate how much you would carry on your person.  Thanks.

Elapse, thanks for making the changes.


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> It looks like a lot, but how many of what Kaela has prepared has been used since the spring (it is early summer)?  The two gnaw roots look like something a tired farmer, overworked during the spring planting, could use for some pep.  The children and elderly might also require the infused oil for fighting off disease, making Caft one of the healthiest towns in the area.  Also, how much of what Kaela has made does she carry on her and how much is in her abode?  Rather than me making the suggestions and appearing heavy-handed, I'll let you decide would be fair answers to these questions.  Those infused oils and gnaw roots used should be removed from you supplies and designate how much you would carry on your person.  Thanks.
> 
> Elapse, thanks for making the changes.




I think that dropping the gnaw roots down to a few makes sense. I doubt she would carry more than 5 of each, when I consider it. THe oil is nagging me, though. You have to apply it daily for 3 days in order to get the benefit, then continue application at the rate of one dose a day in order to keep the effects. It's just driving me crazy to think that to give someone a +2 bonus to saves vs. poison through the application of herbal medicine for a 24 hour period, I need to give a subject 4 doses over 4 days. Arrrgggghhh! That's why I have so many doses of the oil. I don't see it being a problem to transport them; the book notes hollowed out small animal bones (rodents or birds, I assume) make a good transportation method, so forty doses would probably be under a pound.

In terms of pratical application in the town, she would only apply the oils when needed due to an outbreak of some sort. I think I should probably boost my ranks in Heal to reflect the fact that she is a healer, as well.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> THe oil is nagging me, though. You have to apply it daily for 3 days in order to get the benefit, then continue application at the rate of one dose a day in order to keep the effects. It's just driving me crazy to think that to give someone a +2 bonus to saves vs. poison through the application of herbal medicine for a 24 hour period, I need to give a subject 4 doses over 4 days. Arrrgggghhh! That's why I have so many doses of the oil.




Good point.  It seems that the oils might be something that are administered to the nonsick to prevent an outbreak after a few individuals develop sickness.  I see no problem keeping all doses in your inventory, whether on you or your place of stay.


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Good point.  It seems that the oils might be something that are administered to the nonsick to prevent an outbreak after a few individuals develop sickness.  I see no problem keeping all doses in your inventory, whether on you or your place of stay.




Thanks. I think I will cut back on the gnaw roots, but I'm going to keep the oils. I'll adjust more as time goes on.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> RR
> 
> The monk has been replaced with the defender, a warrior that uses her own fists, kicks, and improvised weapons to fight the Shadow.  Your "at a glance background" works.  Just flesh it out and scratch "monestary".
> 
> Everyone
> 
> One thing I would like you to consider is what you envision your character's role would be in Caft.  When I open the first scene, I don't want to have your character doing things you would not agree with.  Does your character frequent the inn when the sun goes down for some ale?  Does she hang out with other outsiders?  A loner?  Or does she just gather her meal from her employer's wife and sullenly eat her meal in quiet under a knotted pine, thankful for a break from back-breaking toil?  I have not given out too many details on the adventure/campaign because I want some input from you on your character's actions.  The opening scene should set things up with enough information for role-playing to begin.
> 
> Also, do any of the heroes (player characters) interact with each other in Caft?  Are any friends?  You might wish to consider this when writing up backgrounds.
> 
> I look forward to more characters!
> 
> BTW, I will not have internet access until Saturday.  I'll check back then.





Great I am writing a background now.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Brian grew up with multiple siblings and was the 6th son of a farmer.  The farmer was not poor, yet due to his fertile land, the family was not poor.  As Brian got older, his family befriended a teacher of self-defense.  Banditry seemed to be on the rise and his father wanted some inexpensive protection.  For the price of food, Brian was taught the ways of a defender.  During a learning session in the teacher’s home, several individuals broke in and seeing Brian and his teacher, they restrained them.  Brian overheard the leader talk about how the teaching of such knowledge is bad for the economy and if the teacher persisted with other students, he would be eliminated.  Than Brian heard two snaps, followed by the screams of pain that one says after having both leg bones broken.

Brian was quickly subdued into unconsciousness.  When he awoke he found himself in a wagon.  He was to be transported as a slave he soon found out.  Not wanting to be a slave, Brian proceeded to scheme.  Brian started to get hungrier and hungrier as his meals where few and far between.  Brian knew he had to escape within a few days or be too weak to survive and escape later.  Near Craft, Brian saw farm fields and assumed this would be a good place to escape.  

Once free of the wagons he needed to hide.  Seeing farm laborers, he joined them and was hired the next morning.  Until he knows where to go next, he keeps a low profile, and he will just gather his meal from his employer's wife and sullenly eat the meal in quiet under a knotted pine, thankful for a break from back-breaking toil.  The work is hard, yet no different from what he is used to.  Slowly Brian goes about his daily work, blending in with other migrant workers.  Looking for his time to leave.

Personality - Quiet unobtrusive looking and acting human.  He believes in right and wrong and does not believe in might is right.  He holds his anger in and lets it seethe and build.  He is distrusting of strangers, but realizes that strangers are his only way out.


----------



## Hrothgar

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Brian grew up with multiple siblings and was the 6th son of a farmer.  The farmer was not poor, yet he was land rich and cash poor.  As Brian got older, his family decided that Brian could join a local self-defense school.  Banditry seemed to be on the rise and his father wanted some inexpensive protection.  After class, several individuals broke in and seeing Brian and his teacher, they restrained them.  Brian overheard the leader talk about how schools such as this where bad for the economy and if the teacher persisted he would be eliminated.  Than Brian heard two snaps, followed by the screams of pain that one says after having both leg bones broken.




RR, the background looks good except for the 1st paragraph.  In Erenland, the economy has crumbled since the final war against the Shadow one hundred years prior.  Gems, coins, and fine artwork are worthless, unless they can put food into a starving belly, provide shelter, or ward off sickness and disease.  Thus, discussion of cash or owning land is not readily applicable in Midnight, although someone might be considered wealthy if they have plenty of food or items for barter.  Also, institutions such as schools, especially those that might arm the populace, were destroyed years ago by the Shadow's forces.  However, Brian's father might have known a local that secretly trained defenders, providing defense against bandits without using outlawed weapons and armor and attracting the attention of the Legates (Izrador's priests) or their lackeys.  Make these changes and I think Brian's background is good to go.  Remember also the regional modifiers in Northern Erenland to cost when purchasing equipment for Brian in the earlier posts.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> RR, the background looks good except for the 1st paragraph.  In Erenland, the economy has crumbled since the final war against the Shadow one hundred years prior.  Gems, coins, and fine artwork are worthless, unless they can put food into a starving belly, provide shelter, or ward off sickness and disease.  Thus, discussion of cash or owning land is not readily applicable in Midnight, although someone might be considered wealthy if they have plenty of food or items for barter.  Also, institutions such as schools, especially those that might arm the populace, were destroyed years ago by the Shadow's forces.  However, Brian's father might have known a local that secretly trained defenders, providing defense against bandits without using outlawed weapons and armor and attracting the attention of the Legates (Izrador's priests) or their lackeys.  Make these changes and I think Brian's background is good to go.  Remember also the regional modifiers in Northern Erenland to cost when purchasing equipment for Brian in the earlier posts.




Thanks for the FYI update.  I will make those changes.  I am dong all this by going around the web pages.  How do I find regional modifiers?


----------



## Ranger Rick

I have a minor hole or two, but I pasted it on the Rogue Gallery location.


----------



## Hrothgar

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the FYI update.  I will make those changes.  I am dong all this by going around the web pages.  How do I find regional modifiers?




RR
The link Value Points and Worth under the Rules section on this page here has a table with regional modifiers.

Looking at your character, use the website mentioned above to select a race and a heroic path.  The choice of human race determines automatic and bonus languages.  Choosing languages works differently in Midnight than the Player's Handbook.  I posted several posts back about how to handle languages.  My first post in this thread lists all the major languages in Eredane; Common is not a language on the continent of Eredane.  The closest language to common is Trader's Tongue, which may or may not be a bonus language depending on what human race you select.

Also, where does the +1 bonus to AC come from.  Sorry if I missed it somewhere.  If it comes from Dodge, list your AC without the bonus, but designate an attacker to me during combat and list your new AC.



Ferrix, K. Lion, are you still interested?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I got my books out of storage today…  I’ll get to work on getting everything done.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> RR
> The link Value Points and Worth under the Rules section on this page here has a table with regional modifiers.
> 
> Looking at your character, use the website mentioned above to select a race and a heroic path.  The choice of human race determines automatic and bonus languages.  Choosing languages works differently in Midnight than the Player's Handbook.  I posted several posts back about how to handle languages.  My first post in this thread lists all the major languages in Eredane; Common is not a language on the continent of Eredane.  The closest language to common is Trader's Tongue, which may or may not be a bonus language depending on what human race you select.
> 
> Also, where does the +1 bonus to AC come from.  Sorry if I missed it somewhere.  If it comes from Dodge, list your AC without the bonus, but designate an attacker to me during combat and list your new AC.
> 
> Ferrix, K. Lion, are you still interested?





The heroic path is profesional.  I got that at the website you mentioned in post xx.
The ac bonus is from my defender class.
I will look up the human races and I know language is a bit much I need to do more reseach.


----------



## Hrothgar

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> The heroic path is profesional.  I got that at the website you mentioned in post xx.
> The ac bonus is from my defender class.
> I will look up the human races and I know language is a bit much I need to do more reseach.




RR
Thanks for clarifying and making the changes to your character's history.  

As for heroic paths, did you mean Steelblooded instead of Professional?  I am not familiar with Professional.

Also, I assume you are playing an Erenlander, those of mixed Sarcosan and Dorn descent.  As such, what exotic weapon do you choose to be familiar with?  A Dornish or Sarcosan weapon?  The massive Dorns favor heavy weapons such as bastard swords while the lithe Sarcosans favor the cedeku (small weapon, DMG 1d6), a curved shortsword/long knife.


*Characters completed: * 
Reznik played by Elapse
Starhl Ikehal played by Krug

*Characters still in the works but almost done:*
Kaela played by Bobitron (needs background, appearance, and languages)
Brian Brou played by Ranger Rick (needs what I mentioned above)

*Characters on the way*
??? played by Brother Shatterstone

*Characters at all?*
Ferrix and K. Lion, are you still in?  If I don't hear from you by Wednesday, I will move you to alternates for a week before dropping you.  If characters are not completed in this time and we have not started, I will open the game to recruit another player or two and you may lose your spot.

I am willing to start with five characters so once additions are made and BS gets his character in, we will start!  Yes!


----------



## Ranger Rick

Professional I got from the site you first sent me to here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2515135&postcount=9

I assume the defender does not do heavy weapons.  So I assume it would be a cedeku.

I would think having escaped with nothing and farm labor is not much, I would have nothing except a cedeku and the clothes on my back?


----------



## Hrothgar

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Professional I got from the site you first sent me to here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2515135&postcount=9.  I would think having escaped with nothing and farm labor is not much, I would have nothing except a cedeku and the clothes on my back?




Ah, now I see the confusion.  Sorry about that.  Try here for heroic paths found in the Midnight 2E book.  You will have more of a selection.  Steelblooded seemed a perfect fit for your character so that is what I assumed.  The heroic paths at www.AgainsttheShadow.org are all fan submitted and I am not sure if they are all compliant with 3.5.  If you want to play a Professional, that is fine with me, but some heroic paths in Midnight 2E will pack more of a punch (sorry for the pun!) like Steelblooded, Painless, etc.

I like the image your character inspires in my mind.  Sounds like a great Midnight starting character.


----------



## Ranger Rick

What is next?


----------



## Hrothgar

RR
Check post 38 for a description on how to handle languages in Midnight.  It might be a good idea to have at least one rank in Norther since the campaign/adventure starts in Northern Erenland.  Also, I still could not find a heroic path listed for Brian.  Are you still going with Professional?

*We will start once Bobitron and Ranger Rick make the necessary additions/changes and Brother Shatterstone adds his character.*

K. Lion and Ferrix, I am moving you to alternates an starting recruitment again for 1-2 players.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Yes I decided to stay with professional.  I am not sure why you missed it.

I will look up post 38 as I guess I messed up my languages.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Done.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Ranger Rick.  Looks good.  

Brother Shatterstone?  Bobitron?  You guys around?  How are your characters coming?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm around, just hella busy. I'll wrap things up over the weekend, and tidy things up with Brother Shatterstone after that. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Ranger Rick

FYI I will be here tomorrow than gone till Tuesday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone?  Bobitron?  You guys around?  How are your characters coming?



I’m around but I fear I’m going to have to drop…   (Which sucks cause I’ve always wanted to play in Midnight.)  I’m just having no luck when it comes to getting the character made, fate is really plotting against me to take my free time…


----------



## elapse

*Sheet Mods*

I dropped some sp's from climb, jump and swim and put them into languages.


----------



## Bobitron

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m around but I fear I’m going to have to drop…   (Which sucks cause I’ve always wanted to play in Midnight.)  I’m just having no luck when it comes to getting the character made, fate is really plotting against me to take my free time…




You better not, you dirty rat. Let's get on MSN or AIM and work it out. I'll PM you at GG with my info once we get to the weekend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bobitron said:
			
		

> You better not, you dirty rat. Let's get on MSN or AIM and work it out. I'll PM you at GG with my info once we get to the weekend.



Ah, now is not a good time, I guess maybe this weekend… hopefully.


----------



## Hrothgar

Brother Shatterstone
We can wait a week if you need it.  I would certainly like you to stay, especially with the camaraderie you have with Bobitron and the effort you two have made to link character backgrounds.  If things are that busy, post what you can for your character and you can fill in the rest as we play. 

Bobitron
Sounds good.

Thanks for the update Ranger Rick.  We probably won't start before Tuesday anyway.

Thanks for noting the changes Elapse.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I haven’t talked to bob at all regarding this PC this weekend, nor have I made any progress on my own, so I think it’s appropriate for me to drop this game.

Have a blast everyone.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm going to stick with it. I'll get my background up tomorrow.


----------



## Hrothgar

Sorry to see you go BS.  Stop by if time frees up for you and we will fit you in.

Bob, thanks.  We'll start when your character is in.

Krug, Elapse, RR.  Role-call.  You guys still around and ready to go?

Anyone else at ENWorld want to play?


----------



## elapse

*Roll Call*

Still here.


----------



## Bobitron

Updated Kaela in the character thread. Let me know if there is anything I missed. Ready to go when you are!   Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Krug

Ready to go!


----------



## Ranger Rick

elapse said:
			
		

> Still here.




Ditto.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar, if you're still looking for players, I'd be interested in joining up.  I have the Midnight Second Edition book and love the setting (I run it for my face to face group).  I didn't realize you were still recruiting because there are so many posts in this thread, I only assumed it was probably full.

Thinking of a Wildlander or possibly a Fighter, since those classes seem to lack representation in the current group mix.  Not sure on race.  Part of me says to just go with a human to make things easy on myself but part of me says to be different and go Erunsil or something along those lines.

Thinking it over (assuming you are still accepting players)...


----------



## Hrothgar

Excellent.  Thanks, Bob for making the additions and thanks to everyone for checking in.  I will make the first post in the next day or so and alert you here.

Toric
Absolutely.  Write up a character and post it here.  If your character is not completed before the first post, that is alright.  I can work you in quickly.  It might even be easier on me to work in a nonhuman after the game has started. 

Toric, I've added you to the player's list.

K. Lion and Ferrix, you have been dropped from alternates since you haven't responded since last week.  If you are still interested, let me know.

I've stopped Recruiting Players and started Recruiting Alternates.


----------



## Ranger Rick

I will be off work from friday thru sunday and therefore offline.  Depending if I get access friday I may or may not be available if you start over the weekend.


----------



## Ranger Rick

What is going on?


----------



## Krug

Be patient... the Shadow will hear you.


----------



## Ranger Rick

I am offline until Monday.


----------



## Hrothgar

*Let the game begin!*

Sorry for the delay, but the first post is up for the game!  It took me a while to get everyone's hooks written up.

Remember to put into an OOC: description all of the skills, feats, tactics, etc. you wish to use at any time.  Also, remember the language color scheme in the first part of the this post.  In fact, it might be a good idea to review my rules/pet peeves in the first post on this thread.

Let's have some fun!

Toric, you around?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Yep, I'm here.  Still working on the character.  I should have things finished up tomorrow.  I hope that's okay and you can add me after the fact.


----------



## Bobitron

Cool! I'll get a post up Friday.


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric
That is fine.  Give me some time to work you in.


----------



## Bobitron

I love your opening post, Hrothgar. Very well-written.  

I am confused about this part, though. What are you speaking of? I didn't make any mention of it IC, as I'm not sure of your meaning.



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Kaela (played by Bobitron)*
> And then there was Her.  The villagers had given Her into Kaela’s care.  She was special, there was no doubt of that, but could her stories be true?
> 
> ...
> 
> Had they come for Kaela?  Or had they come for Her?


----------



## Hrothgar

.  I mentioned in an earlier post Kaela knows more about Caft than you do because she is not considered an outsider.  I don't want to give away everything to you, that would ruin all the fun.  All will be revealed in due time.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Weekend activities have slowed me down in getting my character finished.  I'll have him finished up as soon as possible.  Sorry for the delay but I guess it'll give you more time to figure out how to work him in, Hrothgar.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar, I have the character almost done.  I've really been agonizing over this one!   

I decided to go with an Erunsil (Snow Elf) Wildlander.  Since I am setting myself up for problems playing an Elf in occupied lands, I figured I might as well go a step further so I chose the Beast heroic path.

I wasn't sure how you wanted starting cash determined so I simply rolled 4d4x10 and came up with 100 vp to spend.  Given his heroic path, I didn't actually equip him with much.  So far he only owns a long bow, 40 arrows and a suit of leather armor.

I am just putting the finishing touches on the character now and should have him ready to go shortly.  

I see the character as a primal force.  He retains his intelligence despite the Beast aspects but frequently gives in to his wilder urges.  He fights most frequently with his claws (from the Beast path) and with a Long Bow when necessary.  He has the Wildlander trait Master Hunter (Orc) so he is especially deadly to those guys.  He is fluent in High Elven, and has pidgin Orcish and Patrol Sign as languages but he is not literate.  I may need to pick up basic competence in another language so he can talk to at least some of the other members of the group. 

As for why he is near Caft, I dunno yet.  If you have any suggestions, I would appreciate it.  I figure he might have been wandering eastward for some reason and eventually ended up in Caft.  Maybe his beastial self took over for a time and he instinctively traveled east ending up in Caft.

Anyway, I should have the character completed shortly.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Sorry about the delay.  I just did my 1st post.


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric, sounds good.  Maybe the Erunsil was part of a raiding band of elves that hit Northern Erenland during the winter, but were slaughtered in a climatic battle that your character only vaguely remembers, their goal lost with the death of the elven leaders.  With the coming of spring and summer your character has moved aimlessly from forest to forest, carrying on the fight against the Shadow, always searching for a purpose to his/her existence.   

Ranger Rick, good to have you back and posting!


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar, can you do me a favor? I find it helpful if the DM puts a link to both the other threads in each of the IC, OOC, and RG threads. That way the players (and DM) don't have to go through pages to find them everytime they need to look something up.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron
Sure.  

How would you like me to do it?  In each of my posts put links to the IC, OOC, and RG?


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Bobitron
> Sure.
> 
> How would you like me to do it?  In each of my posts put links to the IC, OOC, and RG?




I don't think that is needed, but if you could either put it in your signature or in the first post of each thread, that would be fine. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hrothgar

Everyone,
IC, OOC, and RG links can now be found in my signature.  Game on!


----------



## Bobitron

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar, I have put my character in the Rogues Gallery thread.  Looking forward to you working him in!


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric, looks good.    However, I could not find hit points listed.  I will work you in the next post.


----------



## Ranger Rick

I will not be around this weekend.  Offline from this afternoon till Monday.

Please use Brian how you all see fit.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Toric, looks good.    However, I could not find hit points listed.  I will work you in the next post.




Ooops, left out the hit points.  Should be a total of 9.  I'm going to change his feat from Dodge to Toughness though, which will bring his total to 12.  I think Toughness fits better with the character concept.  It also might explain how he was the lone survivor of a massacre.

I'll update the sheet and look forward to getting going!


----------



## Bobitron

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Waitaminute!  Aislinn IS blind, is she not?





A minor point. Maybe it was a reflexive thing on Kaela's part? 

Edit: Let's try and keep this OOC thread going. I've found that games with plenty of OOC chatter tend to be the better ones I'm in. This game has a whole bunch of potential, and I'd hate to see anybody's interest die down. Great job so far, Hrothgar!


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Bobitron.  And to keep the discussion going, I hope everyone is enjoying the game.  I sure am.  This is a great bunch of players with great balance in the party.

Let me know if you have any concerns or suggestions for the game.

I guess I never mentioned how long this adventure/campaign is.  Its long.  Really long.  I spent all summer writing it up.  So, as Bob said, I too have seen PbP fizzle out.  I'd really like to keep this going and the more you as players post, the more I can post.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Bobitron said:
			
		

> A minor point. Maybe it was a reflexive thing on Kaela's part?
> 
> Edit: Let's try and keep this OOC thread going. I've found that games with plenty of OOC chatter tend to be the better ones I'm in. This game has a whole bunch of potential, and I'd hate to see anybody's interest die down. Great job so far, Hrothgar!





A minor point indeed!   

And yes, this is an extremely fun game so far.  Keep up the good work, Hrothgar!


----------



## Bobitron

I'm a little confused by your description, Hrothgar. Is there an opening within the hole, like a tunnel?


----------



## Dirigible

Hrothgar;

Still looking for alternates? I'd love in.


----------



## Micar Sin

I'd like in as an alternate if you're still looking as well


----------



## Dirigible

If there's only one place, I am prepared to fight Micar to the death in the Iron Dojo of Pain for it.

Sorry, Micar, but dem's da breaks


----------



## Micar Sin

those who live by the sword (or fist, whatever melee weapon) are often shot by those who don't


----------



## Hrothgar

Bob, sorry it wasn't clear enough.  Yes, there is a hole near the base of the depression, seemingly revealed after the ground Kaela and Aislinn were standing on collapsed.  It is hard to tell in the darkness, but it looks pretty big.

Dirigible, Micar
Iron Dojo of Pain?  Midnight kills characters, characters don't kill characters.  Or do they?  

I had originally opened the game to seven players.  If you want, write up characters, get them in the Rogues Gallery and I will work you into the game.  Characters should be 1st level and my posting pet peeves are on the first post of the OOC thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Dirigible

I see you have taken the Heroic Path _Awesomeborn_, Hroth.

For background purposes, how will our characters be introduced?

Also, can I use another path from AtS, the Twice-Born?


----------



## Hrothgar

Dirigible
I didn't look too closely, but Twice-Born looks fine, as long as it 3.5 and Midnight 2E compliant.

I don't know how I will introduce the new characters.  As you can see from the IC thread, I've taken the standard Midnight "force the characters to flee and hunt them down" theme.  The new characters will be introduced in Northern Eredane, probably during the Heroes flight from Caft.  Once I know more about the new characters backgrounds and traits, I can craft a hook to get them involved.


----------



## Micar Sin

Sweet...I'm at work at the moment, so I don't have any of my books with me. I'll try and have a  character posted tommorow evening


----------



## Dirigible

I'm up, GM.

So to speak.


----------



## Hrothgar

Wow!  That was fast, Dirigible!  An outstanding background as well; nice tie-in with Jon's heroic path.  Alright, you've put some pressure on me to get you in the game so fast!  Check out the IC thread for your hook.

Micar
I look forward to your character!


----------



## elapse

*Suhwing, batta batta batta.*

just providing a little chatter to the OOC thread.

I mentioned that I was taking my wife to a funeral and I really appreciate the kind words you all provided. That being said, i have to talk about this funeral. It was unlike anything I had ever been too. My wife's family is primarily polish on her mom's side of the family. I am talking, a large chunk of them live in Poland, the ones here in the states still speak Polish, etc. Crazy trash, anywho. This funeral was not unlike a wedding (minus the music and dancing). Enormous multi-course meals, open bars, refreshments at the wake. It made me think about my own funeral. How could I one-up this old womans shebang she had. I swear i will have to throw a kegger when I die and hire some strippers.

I just thought it was amazing because my family down south (Texas and Oklahoma) never had a wedding that happening, let alone a funeral.

But I digress, this game friggin rocks. I don't know exactly what it is, but I dig my character and I actually take an interest in the other characters and NPC's as well. I am very happy with our current direction...into a stinky pit of death.


----------



## Hrothgar

elapse said:
			
		

> I mentioned that I was taking my wife to a funeral and I really appreciate the kind words you all provided. That being said, i have to talk about this funeral. It was unlike anything I had ever been too. My wife's family is primarily polish on her mom's side of the family. I am talking, a large chunk of them live in Poland, the ones here in the states still speak Polish, etc. Crazy trash, anywho. This funeral was not unlike a wedding (minus the music and dancing). Enormous multi-course meals, open bars, refreshments at the wake. It made me think about my own funeral.




I hope you and your wife are doing fine.  I confess my ignorance about Polish culture - Catholic, Christian Orthodox, ...?  Was it the religion or the culture that accounted for all the refreshments?  



> How could I one-up this old womans shebang she had. I swear i will have to throw a kegger when I die and hire some strippers.




Lol.  Have your relatives send me an invite then!



> But I digress, this game friggin rocks. I don't know exactly what it is, but I dig my character and I actually take an interest in the other characters and NPC's as well. I am very happy with our current direction...into a stinky pit of death.




I too am having a great time.  Great bunch of characters that are getting along great.  Too bad they don't know where they are headed.


----------



## Micar Sin

My character is up, Gm oh my gm


----------



## Hrothgar

Micar
Looks great.  I will get you worked in soon.  Look for a hook in the IC thread in the next couple of days.  

Dirigible
I noticed I can't find hit points for Jon in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Dirigible

> I hope you and your wife are doing fine. I confess my ignorance about Polish culture - Catholic, Christian Orthodox, ...? Was it the religion or the culture that accounted for all the refreshments?




My grandpa's Polish... he has more pictures of the pope on his walls than hang in the Vatican.



> I noticed I can't find hit points for Jon in the Rogues Gallery.




Well, you didn't include a slot ofr it on the sheet template


----------



## Hrothgar

Ack.  Just one of many mistakes I am bound to make. 

Hit points now listed in template.


----------



## elapse

*Pol's*

They are a Roman Catholic family. Very religious. Diri mentioned his grandfather was polish and had alot of pictures of the pope. That sort of sums up this crew. One of the younger couples (my wife and my age) went to Rome to have their marriage blessed by the pope (after they were married in the states and then went to Poland to be married again with her family in some old castle).

But hey, I'm not knocking it. I like having a tight family.

Other than that, my wife and I are fine. I hate to say it but the death did not upset me. I had met the woman once before she passed and she already suffered from Dementia and alzheimer's (sp?). Not sound cruel, but she was well into her 90's so I was kinda glad she passed. I hate to see someone suffer and degenerate like that. One of my fears is to have my mind and/or body degenerate while the other remains intact. Anywho, my wife is fine and I appreciate the kind words from you all.  

Did the orcs jump into the pit as well? I recall seeing something in the game thread that mentioned they grew stronger when they got in the stone circle. I apologize in advance if we all get killed becuase I led us down here.


----------



## Bobitron

Elapse, glad to have you back.   

Time to consider some options. Kaela can cast Sleep, which will affect 4 HD of creatures with a mediocre save DC, but that's about it. Charm might be helpful, but I dunno.


----------



## Dirigible

Without wanting to be metagamey, Charm is hard to use in combat, and orcs are likely to ahve cruddy Will saves.


----------



## Bobitron

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Without wanting to be metagamey, Charm is hard to use in combat, and orcs are likely to ahve cruddy Will saves.




That's what this thread is here for.   

_Sleep_ makes much more sense, so if worse comes to worse, I'll cast that a few times. 

I'm new to Midnight. Will the legate be able to sense her casting immediately, or is it something they have to 'track'?


----------



## Hrothgar

Elapse
I can understand your feelings about the deceased.  I glad you and your wife are doing well.    

Everyone
Bobitron's comment about being new to Midnight made me thing a bit.  I know Ranger Rick is also new to Midnight.  I know everyone here is a veteran gamer, so I don't mean to insult anyone.    But, a strong element of Midnight is sacrifice.  Sacrifice to live another day.  While I may put the Heroes in tough situations, sacrifice may be necessary for the goals of the party.  However, I will always give the Heroes a fighting chance.  And sometimes combat is not the best option in Midnight.  Dirigible's latest post in IC seems to suggest sacrifice.  My assessment of the situation in the IC contains clues for potential courses of action.  Consider these when deciding your actions.  And I like to see players working out strategies (in this case Charm versus Sleep).


----------



## Dirigible

> That's what this thread is here for.




Personal taste, maybe. When I'm GMing, I don't like my players discussing tactics when their character's can't.



> "This *isn't* going to be my last stand, so I can't buy you very many steps!"




Self sacrifice? No sir!


----------



## elapse

*Leave of Absence*

Gentlemen,

I am being assigned a new duty station and it is occuring a month before originaly planned. As of tomorrow, October 10th, I will be on the road for California from Illinois. I anticipate 2-3 weeks before I get e-mail established in California.

Hrothgar, I understand how this puts you in a bind. Playing Reznik as an NPC will be time consuming for you and an un needed burden. Although I am requesting to be kept in the game, I fully understand if Reznik meets a final end in the tunnel against the orcs.

To the rest of you, my apologies for breaking the flow of the game. It is a pain in the arse when players are floating in and out of a game. No hard feelings if I have to be removed, I am sure I will run into you all again in another thread.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Micar Sin

Well thats a pain..Good luck with your move, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Bobitron

Good luck, Dave!


----------



## Hrothgar

Elapse
Thanks for the notification.  Sure, I can run Reznik, but he will not play the vocal role you have taken with him so far.  Hope everything goes well and I hope to see you back here in 2-3 weeks! 

Micar
Thanks for being patient.  Or at least not admonishing me for not getting you in the game yet.  I hope to introduce you within the week, but it will depend on the Heroes actions in the next few days.  Soon, I promise!


----------



## Micar Sin

Lol...back when I was still able to play PnP in person, I usually GM'd, so trust me, I know how much of a pain it can be to fit someone in.


----------



## Hrothgar

Waiting for Dirigible, Ranger Rick, and Bobitron to state their actions before I can run the next combat round.


----------



## Bobitron

Coming ASAP!


----------



## Dirigible

You know what stinks? I qualify for Combat Expertise, but because my BAB is +0, I cna't use it...


----------



## Hrothgar

Dirigible said:
			
		

> You know what stinks? I qualify for Combat Expertise, but because my BAB is +0, I cna't use it...




Well, you know what they say: 2nd level is only an orc away! But, then again, so is a vardatch to the kisser.


----------



## Hrothgar

*Brian Brou*

Sorry, Ranger Rick.  If someone figures out a good course of action in the next round, Brian might not be lost.  I hope.


----------



## Hrothgar

I'll run the next round once I have Dirigible's actions.  Will Jon join the mad stampede or do something else?


----------



## Dirigible

I didn't realise 'move the story on' was a euphemism fo 'kill a character when the player can't get access to a computer for a day'.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Valurel is right there with Jon, Dirigible.  And *I* posted!   

I don't think Jon and Val are dead just yet nor do I think Hrothgar was punishing you for not posting.  Cheer up!  Maybe the others will decide to dig our PCs out of the mud?  Or maybe not...


----------



## Hrothgar

Nope, I will never punish a player for not posting.  I understand real-life interferes with gaming all the time.    I'll just continue any character actions specified by a player in their last post.

The front line of Brian, Valurel, and Jon did the job, allowing the others to flee before the ceiling collapsed.  My only fear is that your characters would try to poke the ceiling and initiate the collapse and have Brian caught in the collapse.


----------



## Dirigible

Fair enough, then 



> "Is one of ours stuck in there?" Kaela looks back in shock. "We have to get them out!" She walks toward the debris, ready to dig with her hands.




_One_ of our own?

*sobs* No one loves the dashing, mysterious stranger that they could ahrdly even see in the darkness.


----------



## Bobitron

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Fair enough, then
> 
> 
> 
> _One_ of our own?
> 
> *sobs* No one loves the dashing, mysterious stranger that they could ahrdly even see in the darkness.




Hehe, I kinda lost track.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron, you around?  IC thread is waiting for you.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm here! It's been a busy couple days, I'll get a post up soon.


----------



## Hrothgar

Sorry for the delay, but I will post updates to characters from battles here.

I'll start where the battle finally ended:

Brian Brou is at -5 hit points (before being stabilized by Kaela).

Valurel is at -4 hit points and made his Reflex save to take half-damage from the cave-in.

Jon is at 0 hit points and made his Reflex save to take half-damage from the cave-in.

All three are disabled, but are conscious (shortening the time to become conscious   ) thanks to Kaela and can move at half-speed and take move actions without risking further injury.


----------



## Dirigible

Sorry I haven't been posting as much lately, GM oh my GM. I'll try to get back to the normal rate.


----------



## Hrothgar

Excellent!


----------



## Hrothgar

Micar Sin,

Morn Sigil is up!  Check the IC thread.


----------



## Dirigible

As much as this is a Very Bad Place To Stop, I think that too many of us are beaten up to move. We'll cover a lot more ground if we get a rest period in.


----------



## Bobitron

Right-o.


----------



## Hrothgar

Will Kaela tending to those injured with her helaing skill in between her naps?

Ranger Rick, you around?


----------



## Micar Sin

RR is normally out of touch on the weekends far as I know


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Will Kaela tending to those injured with her helaing skill in between her naps?




If it would help! 

I've been playing mostly d20 Modern lately, where you can restore 1d4 HP with 'first aid' once per day to each patient, but I didn't think you could do that in D&D. I would need to treat them for a full day to get the effect of long-term healing, right?


----------



## Hrothgar

Micar
Thanks.  I suspected as much, but I didn't hear from RR earlier in the week.  Then again, the server was down.  Just seemed like a long time since we had heard from him.

Bobitron
With the healing skill, you can treat up to six patients.  These patients can recover 2 hit points/character level per 8 hours of rest and 4 hit points/character for a full day's complete rest with your help.  Question is, how long do the characters plan on staying in their current location?  Hunger is beginning to set in.  Not too mention, what happened to the orcs and the legate?


----------



## elapse

*Back*

Hey gents, I am back.

I apologize for the delay. We are finally moved in and just got the computers on the net acouple of hours ago. I am refreshing myself with the thread and will have a post incoming soon.

Yeah, I didn't know literacy was a seperate purchase from speaking a language so I can't read or write anything. I is unedubuhkated.  ;p


----------



## Hrothgar

Glad to have you back, Elapse!  It will be good to see Reznik back in action!


----------



## Bobitron

Hi Elapse! Welcome back.


----------



## Micar Sin

Welcome back elapse!


----------



## Dirigible

Yo.


----------



## Hrothgar

The Heroes have rested 8 hours and each hero gains 2 hit points.


----------



## elapse

*Too generous...*

2 whole hit points?!?!?

j/k    

so what's up with everyone? I am still in that shaky feeling where I have been gone and am still trying to get a feel for where I belong in the line-up (in regards to the game). This is my first midnight game, and I find myself really excited to check the boards everyday to see where we progress. We have an interesting mix of characters and I am having fun developing Reznik.

The wife and I are pretty much settled in except for some minor things (boxes of books while she builds shelves, etc). I am getting to feel more at home at the office and with dealing with all the new folks. The warehouse and office I work in is a trash hole. The rodent problem is unreal as is the physical state of the building. In addition I inspected some of the other warehouses I am taking accountability for and they were fairly heinous as well. Oh well, at least the outhouse clean (yes, gents. there is no bathroom, just an outhouse).

ooh rah Marine Corps.

c'mon, someone else share a story so I can stop feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Bobitron

[story] I work in a very nice company with lovely facilities and have a gorgeous, expensive apartment with two bathrooms in a place with under 1000 square feet.   [/story]

Honestly, sorry to hear about your plight, elapse. I've lived in some pretty crappy places in the past and it's never a hoot. Rodents, huh? Not a fan.

Kaela is fun to play. I still feel she is somewhat worthless, but knocking a couple orcs out helped me feel a bit better about that.  Our DM is a great writer (thanks, Hrothgar!) and I like the pace; not too fast, not too slow. I still think we are all going to die a very ugly death, but oh well.  

Yo're a Marine, huh? My brother is in the Army, started in the 82nd then got a job in DC for the National Guard Readiness Center or something like that. A REMF, hehe. He was just called up to deploy to Germany and be re-trained as an MP, so I have a bit of fear he's going to end up in Iraq. I have a great deal of respect for all those who serve, thanks very much.


----------



## Hrothgar

elapse said:
			
		

> 2 whole hit points?!?!?
> 
> j/k
> 
> so what's up with everyone? I am still in that shaky feeling where I have been gone and am still trying to get a feel for where I belong in the line-up (in regards to the game). This is my first midnight game, and I find myself really excited to check the boards everyday to see where we progress. We have an interesting mix of characters and I am having fun developing Reznik.




Yeah, I am really enjoying the characters so far.  Each character is bringing a different perspective to the game making it fun for everyone.  And I feel disheartened you think Kaela is worthless, Bobitron.    Kaela offers the greatest support to Aislinn now that her parents are gone and makes a great contribution to the "glue" that holds the Heroes together.  And thanks for the compliments.  I too am having a good time.  I hope this continues for a long time.  And we are near completion of the first chapter!



> The wife and I are pretty much settled in except for some minor things (boxes of books while she builds shelves, etc). I am getting to feel more at home at the office and with dealing with all the new folks. The warehouse and office I work in is a trash hole. The rodent problem is unreal as is the physical state of the building. In addition I inspected some of the other warehouses I am taking accountability for and they were fairly heinous as well. Oh well, at least the outhouse clean (yes, gents. there is no bathroom, just an outhouse).
> 
> ooh rah Marine Corps.
> 
> c'mon, someone else share a story so I can stop feeling sorry for myself.




Lol.  Reminds me of that summer I was forced to live in a fraternity house.  Rent was cheap, but with all the roaches, vomit, and dirty clothes from the other inmates, I'm surprised I still have my health.  Now I just live in the squalor generated by my two kids.  But, at least it is my family's squalor.  I can live with that.  

My hat off to those that serve our country and protect us.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I, too, am really enjoying this game.  Kudos to Hrothgar and the great group of writers we have here!

I run Midnight every other week for my face to face group and it is easily my favorite setting.  This opportunity to be a player has been a blast!


----------



## Hrothgar

I have to admit, I had a little apprehension starting up this campaign.  I did not know how the players would react to my vision of Midnight.  I was dreading the, "Well, that's not my idea of Midnight." or "Players in my game would never get away with that."  type of comments.  Thanks to everyone being accomodating and rolling with the punches.


----------



## maddmic

Are you still recruiting alternates?


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> And I feel disheartened you think Kaela is worthless, Bobitron.




Worthless stats-wise, my friend. Never worthless as a character to interact with.


----------



## elapse

*I agree with the latter part.*



> Worthless stats-wise, my friend. Never worthless as a character to interact with.
> Today 04:13 PM




I have enjoyed Rez's dealings with her.

I will be out of town Thursday, but will be back in the swing Friday night.


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic said:
			
		

> Are you still recruiting alternates?




Yes, Maddmic, I am.  Thanks for showing interest.  If you are still interested, I will list you as an alternate.  If a player drops, I'll let you know.

BTW, anyone seen Ranger Rick on the boards?


----------



## maddmic

Sounds good to me Hrothgar.


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone seen Ranger Rick on the boards?




Nope. I think he's MIA from a couple other games, as well.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I can vouch for Maddmic as he is a player in my face to face Midnight group.  He's an idiot but generally a good guy.


----------



## maddmic

Color me the village idiot.

Hey, how 'bout them Patriots?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Yeah, yeah Bronco boy.  We'll see if your team can avoid the annual collapse.


----------



## maddmic

Hey, I'm confident they'll make the playoffs, not so sure anymore about the Patriots......  They had better get their act together......


----------



## Hrothgar

Alright, Maddmic, I've listed you as an alternate in the 1st post of the OOC thread.

Ranger Rick, are you around?


----------



## Hrothgar

Kind of slow on the posting front.  Everyone doing OK?  Some interaction between the Heroes and Morn should not require my intervention.  Any questions for Fallax?  We are near to completing this chapter.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Sorry, I've been busy for the last couple days.  Just now posted for Valurel.  I'm still really enjoying this game, wondering where everything is leading!  Keep up the good work, Hroth!


----------



## Micar Sin

Its been one of those weekends. I'm at work atm, I'll have a post up in a bit.


----------



## Hrothgar

Ranger Rick,

Your last post was 10/19/05.  If you don't post this week, I will drop you from the game and let maddmic in.  Sorry, RR, I liked Brian, but I want to keep the game moving.  No hard feelings.


----------



## Bobitron

I'll get a post up tonight, sorry for the delay. A very busy weekend.


----------



## Hrothgar

*Players*

maddmic, you around?  If so, start writing up a character.  Check the Rogue's Gallery for formating.

Ranger Rick, your last post was 10/19/05 - 1 month ago.  Sorry, but I'm dropping you from the game.

Dirigible, your last post was 11/9/05.  Are you still around and interested in playing?


----------



## Hrothgar

*What are the characters' intentions?*

So, we are ready to end this Chapter of Lost Faith.  What plans do the characters have for keeping Aislinn safe?  Reznik suggested fleeing to Highwall some time back.  Get your plans worked out and I can start the next chapter soon.      Will the Heroes survive and keep Aislinn out of the clutches of the Shadow?  Stay tuned.


----------



## maddmic

I will begin writing up the character tomorrow.  Can I get a list of current characters.  I'll look at the RG on my own, but kind of want a good idea as to who is still playing.    Thanks!

I count, 2 Rogues, 1 Barbarian, 2 Wildlanders, and a 1 Channeler.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Bobitron

I put up a short IC post to spark conversation about our plans.

Hrothgar, how do you plan on handling Ranger Rick's departure? Should we just have him magically disappear, or are you going to NPC him until a sensible point in the story for him to depart?


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic,
Your list looks good.  Ranger Rick was playing a defender, which might be a good addition to the Heroes.  However, you play what you want.  It's more fun that way.

Bobitron
Given the current situation, I don't know if there is any way for RR's character to find a sensible point to depart.  Depending on what maddmic plays, I could have maddmic's character morph into RR's character or I may write a separate hook.  I have to think on this for a bit.


----------



## maddmic

Do you have any restrictions on classes, feats, or anything else that might be gotten from Against the shadow dot org?


----------



## Hrothgar

Well, I don't think I have any restrictions.  Just let me know what class you would like to play, any feats, etc. that are not in the Midnight 2.0 rulebook and I'll take a look.  Thanks.


----------



## maddmic

1st level?  Are vp's maxed, or do you give an average?

ok, he's not completely done.  I put him out in the RG and will finish him up tonight.  I went with 1st level and am hoping for max VP.  Max HP at 1st level I'm guessing?  I'll try to give a brief background tonight as well.


----------



## Hrothgar

Max HP at 1st level and roll vp's.  I trust my players.


----------



## maddmic

character up for approval.  I'll post history tomorrow.


----------



## Hrothgar

middmac

Looks good.  Just a few things.

1. Designate the greataxe as Large so I don't forget where the 3d6 damage comes from.  

2. List the Hide skill with a -4 penalty due to size.

3. I don't think your character should have such a vast knowledge of languages.  Check post #38 in the OOC thread (or the Midnight 2.0 rule book).  I think your character should be fluent in only one language with no competency in any other language given your character's intelligence score.

4.  As a first level character, I don't think Herger would have access to scale mail.  If I did my calculations correctly, scale mail is 50 vp x2 (for Giantblooded Heroic Path) x2 (Regional worth multiplier for contraband in Northern Eredane) = 200 vp.  The Large greataxe would be 20 vp x 2 (for Giantblooded Heroic Path) x2 (contraband) = 80 vp.  Additionally, the items listed in Herger's equipment list would have regional multipliers of x3 (food, finished goods).

Additionally, I would rather Herger not start out with armor.  Some things in Midnight just have to be earned.  

Once you get these corrections made and a history up, I'll get to work on a hook.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar, I'm assuming we roll for hit points for second level?  Or are you rolling them?


----------



## Krug

Great game btw.


----------



## Bobitron

Krug said:
			
		

> Great game btw.




Agreed! I wish I could find more time to post.

edit: I have time to level and post tomorrow.


----------



## Hrothgar

Players should roll hit points for their characters.  Like I said, I trust you all.  BTW, I really like the group dynamic.  That's what is making this a great game!


----------



## maddmic

I have made the changes.  I ran out of time today at work to write a history.  I'll try to get it online by Thanksgiving....


----------



## elapse

*welcome maddmic!*

I updated my character except for SP's.  do erenlanders get a bonus to SP's like standard humans in the PHB? I should get 8 (rogue) + 2 (int) + ? (racial bonus). Can you help me out?

I hate to say this, but I do not own gaming dice any more. Since being in the military I have not had a chance to play PnP DnD except for maybe once a year the past 3.5 years. taht being said I just do the usual HP progression of max at 1st, then 3, 4, 3, 4 etc.  My current HP are high because I took the toughness feat to demonstrate Reznik's resilience having survived the massacre of his village (Iron Will and/or endurance should be in the future).

Awesome game. I am digging it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

elapse, Erenlanders get 2 bonus skill points per level.

EDIT:  I will have Valurel updated to 2nd level later tonight.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Toric, for the info.

Everyone, get your characters updated and I will start a new chapter this weekend or early next week.  I will be out of town (with no network) until Saturday or Sunday.  Have a good holiday!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Character has been updated.

Increased to 2nd level in Wildlander.
Rolled a 3 for hit points, +1 for Con bonus for a total of 4 and a new grand total of 16.
Fortitude save increased by 1 to +5 total.
Base attack increased by 1.
Gained Bestial Aura ability from Beast heroic path.
Selected Quick Stride Wildlander trait for 2nd level Wildlander trait choice.
Speed increased to 40 ft. because of Quick Stride trait.
Increased the following skills by 1 rank:  Hide, Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Survival.

Character sheet in the Rogues Gallery has been updated.


----------



## Dirigible

Errrgh.

I'm sorry for jsut vanishing like that, Hroth; I had some computer trouble, and couldn't access the site at all. I dunno how stable my connection will be from now on, so I'll step out of the game.

If I hadn't already been kicked out, that is


----------



## Bobitron

I'm having some computer issues at home. I'll do my best to keep up from work.

Unfortunately, this means not having access to my books and my computer at the same time. Can someone post some basic info I might need to level Kaela up? I have the SRD, obviously, so I really just need Channeler info.

Thanks! I really hope to keep up the pace and not slow things down.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron,
Info. on the 2nd Ed. channeler here.

Dirigible,
I'd really like you to stay in the game, if possible.  I would like to see where Jon Rane's background/history takes him.  I'm patient enough for you to get a stable connection.


----------



## Hrothgar

Chapter 2 has started.  See my sig below for the link.  Everyone should be healed to maximum.  maddmic, look for a hook over the next few days.

A few things.

Bobitron, Kaela's green stone is a covenant item as you probably guess.  As per covenant item rules, Kaela realizes the stone can cast green light in a 10' radius at will when held at 1st level.  Please note this on your character sheet.

For everyone else, items of power are things I slowly dole out over the course of an campaign given the right IC situation and the character's history.  Even though 1-2 characters may carry covenant items, I have not forgotten about the rest of you.  Patience is key, especially with these PBP games.


----------



## elapse

*Chapter Twoo!  WOot!*

Damn, nice intro.


----------



## elapse

*Nice*

nothing like your router crapping out and leaving you down for 4 days.

posting


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Are you still recruiting for alternates?  I would be interested in being on the list if you are.  

For the record I briefly DMed a Midnight campaign before half my group moved away.  We ran 1st edition.  I was still getting the hang of the world and its rules at the time.  I have the 2nd edition book, but have yet to even crack the cover (hopefully not literally like the my first edition book).  

Also, if I get called in off the bench, this would be my first PbP experience so I would ask that you be gentle


----------



## Bobitron

Post upcoming. I think will have to say that for the next few months, you can expect me to post 2-3 times a week. Work is very busy right now, to the point where I have limited access to the net. I'll have plenty of time to post when at home.


----------



## Bobitron

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Post upcoming.




Hmmm... I think that was a bit optimistic. I'll post tomorrow, as well as level. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I think that was a bit optimistic. I'll post tomorrow, as well as level. Sorry about the delay.




Not a problem, Bobitron.  I think we are all under a little stress this time of the year.      Post when you can.

As for Brian Brou (played by Ranger Rick) and Jon Rane (played by Dirigible), let's assume they left the Heroes after emerging from the cave near Fallax's camp.  I didn't want to get rid of either character, just in case either player came back with valid reasons for not posting.  I guess I am just too much of a nice guy.  Anyway, Dirigible seemed to have trouble connecting to the internet and I wish to leave the option open for Dirigible to return, if possible.  Here that, Dirg?

Thornir, thanks for your interest.  Sure.  I can list you as an alternate.  And, if Dirigible does not return soon, I may be able to work you in fairly soon.  Sound, OK?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Sounds good to me.  I will draft up a character this weekend.  As I said I have not read all of Chapter 1 yet, so any suggestions on background to ease possible insertion would be welcome.


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Not a problem, Bobitron.  I think we are all under a little stress this time of the year.      Post when you can.




Dude, I'm really sorry. I have so little spare time at work to post right now, it's driving me nuts. 

People may notice I'm pulling out of a bunch of games, but I really want to stick in with this one. It's been awesome so far and I'd hate to leave Kaela behind. Could you put her on auto-pilot for an update or two until I can catch up?

Thanks for even considering it, Hrothgar. I'll be in touch very soon.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt

Hello, I'm really intersted in this game.  Still recruiting players?  Thanks


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm really sorry. I have so little spare time at work to post right now, it's driving me nuts.
> 
> People may notice I'm pulling out of a bunch of games, but I really want to stick in with this one. It's been awesome so far and I'd hate to leave Kaela behind. Could you put her on auto-pilot for an update or two until I can catch up?
> 
> Thanks for even considering it, Hrothgar. I'll be in touch very soon.




Not a problem, Bobitron.  I like ALL the characters in the game so far, so I am willing as a GM to make allowances for players to stay in the game.  Post when you can!  Hope to see you soon!  Since this is a PbP, I don't want it to drag out and die so I will move the story forward, so you might have to do a little reading to catch up.   

Ibram, thanks for the interest.  The players I have right now have been pretty consistent in posting, so I can't gaurantee when a spot would open.  But sure, I can put you down as an alternate.  Thanks.


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks, buddy.  

Kaela would use Sleep as much as possible and attempt to stabilize whenever she can, but with the caveat of staying with Aislinn foremost.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Character draw up, ready whenever he might get the call.  I tried to make the backgroud so that he can be inserted fairly easily whenever needed.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir.  Did you put your character in the rogues gallery or would you rather wait?  The link to this campaign's rogue gallery is in my sig.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I wasn't sure if you wanted me to post now or wait until you were ready to work the character in.  I'll post him in the rogue's gallery so you can plan accordingly.


----------



## Bobitron

I hope to have time to jump back in either this weekend or Wednesday the 21st.


----------



## Hrothgar

Excellent!


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, that was optimistic. I'll try to get some work done on Kaela at my desk today.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, I leveled Kaela using the info you linked me to, Hrothgar. Thanks! The only thing I'm missing is my new *Spell Point total*, which I can't find. Also, I'l confess I'm not interested in a familiar for Kaela. Would you be willing to substitue something else, like a bonus feat and maybe an extra skill point a level to reflect the familiar's progression?

Rolled a three for HP, raising her total to 13.
Will save increased to +5.
Bluff increased to +11.
Concentration increased to +9.
Decipher Script increased to +4.
Heal increased to +7.
Profession (Herbalist) increased to +7.
Bonus feat was added (Spellcraft, chose Conjuration as the school).
Obscuring Mist and Mage Armor were the new spells taken.

I'll try to get caught up IC today as well.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Thanks! The only thing I'm missing is my new *Spell Point total*, which I can't find.




Obviously Hrothgar can correct me, but I just took a look at your sheet - I think you made a mistake at first level with regards to spell energy.  From the Channeler class information:



> Bonus Spell Energy: The channeler's maximum spell energy increases by one point for every level of channeler he gains.




So, I believe at first level you should have had 4 spell energy points (3 for Cha bonus, +1 for level 1 Channeler).  At second level you should now have 5 points. (+1 for next level of Channeler).

Just trying to be helpful.  Maybe one day that extra point could save someone's bacon.


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks Thornir! Just to make certain, that should put me at 6 0 level and 5 1st level, right?

Welcome to the game, by the way. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## elapse

*Bobby!!11!*

welcome back


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks, elapse.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Thanks Thornir! Just to make certain, that should put me at 6 0 level and 5 1st level, right?



I believe that is correct, but I am at work and so don't have access to the book to be 100%.



> Welcome to the game, by the way. Glad to have you aboard.




Thanks, hopefully you won't all be dead by your "allies" before you connect with my character.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron!  Good to see you back!  Yes, Thornir is correct.  6 0-level and 5 1st level spells.

Thornir, get ready to start playing.  Dirigible hasn't been back to the game (but I see he has been back to the boards   ).  I will write up a hook after the holidays.

Everyone, starting tomorrow, the game will slow down until after Jan. 1st.  I will be on vacation and travelling (as I assume many of you will do so as well).  I'll try to manage 1-2 posts over that time.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Whoo hoo!  

First the call up to the majors, and now I'm getting into the game!

*gets up and starts throwing in the bullpen*

Happy holidays!


----------



## Hrothgar

Roll call!  Everyone let me know if you are still around.  I could not get in until this morning.  I will post a recap of everything that has happened in Chapter 2: Flight!

It looks like everyon's character sheets are updated except for Kaela's - she should be second level and information about the stone she carries should also be added (if not already).


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Checking in.


----------



## maddmic

I'm in.  This will prod me to save my character sheets locally too.....


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I'm here.  Bear in mind that there is an announcement on the front page that says they found a backup from May 8th and that if it isn't corrupted and they are able to restore it, all posts made from the time the boards came back up until the restore is in place will be lost...meaning these posts we are writing now.  Might want to wait another day or so to see if the restore to May 8th actually works before getting too carried away posting recaps and whatnot.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Toric.  I did not read down that far on the front page.

OK, in light of the database potentially being restored, let's postpone any new replies until we have word if the restore will happen or not.  Regardless, I think we should start up the game again next Monday to keep it advancing.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

According to the front page, the database cannot be restored any further.  The current restore, back to December 29th, is as good as it will get.  I'm ready to continue when you are, Hrothgar.


----------



## Bobitron

*sigh*

Ready to go when you are, folks.

Do you have the characters saved, Hrothgar? I only have my very first draft on my computer. I might have more at work, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron: I beleive what I post below is the more updated version of your character sheet pulled from the Google cache, but it looks like it is still missing those items Hrothgar mentioned.  I also found the story thread in the Google cache, but only through early February.  If anyone thinks we should, I can post the contents of it here.

Kaela

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/Bobitron/560cropped.jpg

1st level Erenlander Channeler 

Age: 17
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 90
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Green
Class: Charismatic Channeler
Level: 2
Experience: ?
Alignment: NG

Statistics:

STR: 10 (-2 racial adjustment)
DEX: 14
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 14
CHA: 16 (+2 racial adjustment)

Hit Points: 13

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +2 (base +0, CON +2)
Reflex: +2 (base +0, DEX +2)
Will: +5 (base +3, WIS +2)

Armor Class: 12 (Base 10 + 2 DEX)

Base Attack Bonus: +1

Weapons/attacks:
Dagger (+1, 1d4 piercing damage, 19-20/x2 Crit)

Skills: (24 +8 racial)

Appraise 
Balance +2
Bluff* +11 (5 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 Skill Focus)
Climb +0
Concentration* +9 (5 ranks, +2 Con, +2 Master Adventurer)
Craft (Alchemy) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Decipher Script* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy* +8 (3 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Negotiator feat)
Disguise +3
Forgery +2
Gather Information* +6 (3 ranks, +3 Cha)
Heal* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Wis)
Hide +2
Intimidate* +3
Jump +0
Knowledge (arcana)* +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Master Adventurer)
Knowledge (spirits)* +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Listen +2
Move Silently +2
Perform +3
Profession (Herbalist) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Wis)
Ride* +2
Search* +2
Sense Motive* +9 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Negotiator feat)
Speak Language* 1 (Norther)
Spellcraft* +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Master Adventurer)
Spot +2
Survival +2
Swim +0

Heroic Path: Pureblood
Heroic Abilties: Master Adventurer +2, applied to Spellcraft, Knowledge (arcana), and Concentration)
Feats:
Negotiator (starting feat, +2 bonus to Diplomacy and Sense Motive)
Spellcasting (racial bonus feat, Enchantment)
Skill Focus: Bluff (racial bonus feat, +3 to Bluff checks)
Magecraft: Charismatic (1st level Channeler feat)
Spellcraft (2nd level Channeler feat, Conjuration)

Spells:
Prestidigitation (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/prestidigitation.htm)
Read Magic (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/readMagic.htm)
Ghost Sound (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/ghostSound.htm)
Mage Hand (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mageHand.htm)
Charm Person (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/charmPerson.htm)
Sleep (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sleep.htm)
Obscuring Mist (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/obscuringMist.htm)
Mage Armor (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mageArmor.htm)

Spell Points:
6 0 level
5 1st level

Racial Features: 
Two bonus feats at first level
+2 to Cha, -2 to Str
8 extra skill points at first level, 2 extra skill points at each additional level
4 bonus ranks in Profession

Languages:
Erenlander, Norther

Equipment:
Dagger, kept hidden in the back of her loft wrapped in cloth
Small, flat tipped knife for cutting herbs
Light blue dress, dulled by age to a flat color
Leather Apron
Belt w/ pouch
sack containing herbs worth 50vp, kept in her loft
Infused oil, 20 doses, kept in her loft (+2 Bonus to Fort saves vs. Poison)
Infused oil, 20 doses, kept in her loft (+2 Bonus to Fort saves vs. Disease)
Gnaw root, 5 (+2 Bonus to Spot checks)
Gnaw root, 5 (+2 Bonus to Listen checks)

Background: Kaela was born to loving parents just south of Erenhead in a tiny village called Farmer’s Rest. The orcs finally took notice of her father’s skill as a smith four years ago, and he was sent in chains to work, spending his days making crude implements of war for the forces of the Shadow. Kaela’s mother broke down, unable to live such a life any longer, and drowned herself in the town’s small lake within weeks of his departure. The locals didn’t take kindly to keeping Kaela, now 13, as she had a reputation for being strange. Betrayed by a member of the community, Durfen, to an orc patrol, she fled to the woods and never returned to Farmer’s Rest again. It haunts her dreams still, with Durfen’s leering face and the bleak, dark waters that took her mother’s life visiting her nightly.

After a week in the woods, living off what berries and what little she was passed on from her mother, an herbalist and natural healer, she decided to move on. Chopping off her hair and wearing a boy’s filthy clothes, she fled north, hoping to find a place far from the constant patrols of the region. After three years of travel and scrapping out an existence in the south, she reached the farming community of Caft, far to the north.

Caft has been the closest thing Kaela has to a home. While she still hasn’t been accepting by all the population, she has found a place in the small town. Honing her abilities as an herbalist and healer, she trades the oils and gnawsticks she makes from local plants for shelter in a farmer’s barn. She also trades herbs to The Plough and Stars, a small inn in Caft, to season their bland food. It gives her enough food to live without having to work the fields. 

In the last four months, Kaela has discovered she holds a natural talent for spellcasting. Since unearthing her abilities, she avoids town completely when the patrols come through. While few patrols contain a legate, it’s not something she is willing to risk. 

Personality: The primary reason Kaela is accepted in the town is her mild and gentle character. She is a ray of sunshine in a dark land, a friend of all people, and always holds a smile for the over-worked and repressed Dorns of Caft. She also is quick to find friends among the wanderers, refugees, and slaves that work the fields, caring for them when nobody else can spare the effort. Kaela tends to raise protective feelings in those who know her.

Appearance: A small, youthful teen with a soft smile and gentle voice, Kaela sticks out like a sore thumb among the Dorns of Caft. She has brown hair and eyes, and normally wears a blue dress torn and stained from years of use. She has a leather apron that covers the front, but only wears it when in the woods or working.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir, thanks for the information.  If you can post the previous contents of the story thread up until February, it would be appreciated.

Bobitron, unfortunately, I only saved the first story thread and the characters associated with the first chapter.  Now I am kicking myself that I did not save more often, rather than after a chapter is complete!

However, in posts 227 and 228 of this thread, you mention the updates you made to Kaela when advancing her from 1st to 2nd level.

Thanks, Toric.  Game on!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

OK, I'll post it here so it doesn't mess with the flow of the newest posts.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

elapse12-30-05, 07:15 PM
Reznik
Staying within the fog, the Erenlander keeps quiet during the parlay incase it takes a turn for the worst.


OOC: welcome back bobbi!

p.s. - was anyone else unable to get to enworld for the past week or was it just me? i don't know if my isp just had its cache screwed up or what.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron12-30-05, 08:00 PM
OOC: welcome back bobbi!

p.s. - was anyone else unable to get to enworld for the past week or was it just me? i don't know if my isp just had its cache screwed up or what.

ooc: Thanks elapse! The site has been down often due to some updates.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-02-06, 06:08 AM
The tall Dorn, standing by his massive mount, glares at Starhl his angry voice cutting through the sorcerous fog. The Shadow finds ways to use our own strength against us. You weilding an antique Dornish sword is no guarantee of your allegiance!

Turning to face Morn, the Dorn frowns in anger. As for that, the stranger should should declare himself first, elfling. No matter. I am Svelgaut the Falcon of House Davin. Svelgaut nods behind him. Varing of House Davin and Idra the Lithe of House Davin ride with me. We have come seeking the cause for the destruction of Caft. She is Hope for the north and we have sworn she will not fall into the Shadow's clutches. His chest swells and his nostrils flair with anger as he looks at Morn. And I would skewer your heart with my spear, elfling, if I could but find it in this long grass.

Idra, still mounted on her destrier, her spear pointed at the heart of the swirling fog calls out. Lower your sorcerous fog, witch. If you are indeed protecting the girl from Shadow, you have no fear of us! Come! First tell us your right names! And your stories. Dorns of House Davin have little patience for guile and subterfuge!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-04-06, 06:52 PM
Valurel stands up in the swordgrass and moves to within twenty paces of the riders. If he can make it so he appears out of the fog, he will do so for effect. If not, he will simply stand up and move to where he can speak without yelling. Not understanding the language spoken by the riders, Valurel can only guess what they are saying. The inflection in their tone would seem to indicate that they are irritated at best and outright hostile at worst. Judging by Starhl and Morn's words, the riders suspect that the group are Shadow collaborators. That suspicion needs to be put to rest if this encounter is to end any other way than with violence.

Stepping out of the fog (or out of the swordgrass), Valurel says carefully to best make himself understood, I am called Valurel Itandel of the Veradeen. We are no friends of Shadow. We have suffered many losses at their hands." He hopes they understand and he holds his hands at his sides, palms facing upward, to show he is unarmed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Micar Sin01-05-06, 12:54 AM
Morn simply tilts his crossbow away from the figures in front of him, but keeps his silence, for to do otherwise would incite a bloodbath...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-05-06, 08:24 AM
"Me no good with words, will let others speak. But we have fought many of the Shadow," Starhl snarls, pointing to his wounds. "Shadow made you suspicious of all." he notes.

Sorry for the lack of posts. Have been away from the comp and EN World instability hampered postings.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-05-06, 03:42 PM
ooc: Can I drop the fog? I'm not sure if that is possible.

Kaela stands upright, careful to keep Aislinn close to her side. "If you are a foe of the Shadow, stand down and stop your posturing," she chides. "Pounding your chests is adding nothing to this meeting."

"We indeed have come from the ruins of Caft, with Aislinn in our protection. Please forgive the bolt, for we are weary and a little jumpy after the threats that the Shadow has arrayed against us." She takes a cautious step forward, raising a hand in greeting. "I am Kaela, known to those of Caft. This is Aislinn."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic01-05-06, 04:08 PM
OOC: 
Sorry all, on vacation and time for posting is sporatic at best. I'll post something ujp when I get a chance later tonight.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-06-06, 05:51 AM
Valurel glides out of the dense fog like a ghost, his footsteps silent in the long grass. Idra hisses, Erunsil!, her eyes going wide. Svelgaut and Varing astride his mount also stare in wonder. Svelgaunt voice rumbles softly, A long way from your mountain forest, Erunsil. I would not believe it if I had not seen it with my own eyes!

Varing on his horse nods at Starhl's words. The Shadow of the North lurks in the hearts of all who walk Aryth, a poison that seeks to claim us all. Cursed are we that distrust those of similar heart. Svelgaut nods. Varing is wise among the riders of the North, much like the bards of old. Your words ring true, man of the wolf. We do bear similar scars of Shadow.

Kaela emerges from the fog lithely, her words preceeding her. Aislinn clings to her arm, slowly shuffling along uncertainly. The eyes of the warrior Dorns grow wide at the sight of the blind girl. Svelgaut looks at Kaela, somewhat sheepishly, her words breaking his resolve. Kaela of Caft, a face I could find no more trustworthy. We have ridden hard over the plains night and day, daring to hope that we could find the prize that the Shadow's forces scour the northern plains for. Rumors have drifted to those that are willing to listen of a girl that can heal the sick and speak with Aryth. The Shadow's forces scurry like rats, trying the locate the girl as their master's whips flay their backs.

Idra dismounts, slowly walking up to Kaela, a gentleness evident despite her fearsome appearance. Placing her hand on Aislinn's shoulder, she looks at Kaela. Just a girl...so like my own.... Her voice breaks momentarily. We found the remains of the worgs and their riders that pursued you a day ago. We did not know if you were friend or foe, fearing that your goal was a Shadow stronghold to sell the girl for food and comfort. Worse things now stalk the land looking for you than just worgs. Thune the Widowmaker is your hunter, the Shadow's most deadly tracker. And his master, Legate Theiv also bends his will to find her. The forces arrayed against you are immense. To hope for escape on foot is folly.

Svelgaut deep voice rumbles. We do not have long. We must move fast if we are to evade the Shadow's patrols for long. If the girl is the Hope we have been looking for in our war against the Shadow, accept our help now. We must ride soon or the Shadow will claim us all.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

elapse01-06-06, 04:08 PM
Reznik
The Erenlander just remained quiet through it all. Standing behind his companions as they parlayed with the strangers. He didn't know what to make of these riders, or of the Erunsil they spoke of, but at least they didn't bear any ill will as of yet.

As Svelgaut suggests they quickly leave the area, Reznik makes a comment, "We have no horses", the Erenlander croaked. "But if it would aid in their safety, by all means take Kaela, Aislinn and one of the others to whatever safe hold it is you have. Otherwise prepare yourselves for a slow journey."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-07-06, 01:20 AM
"At least you can see the obvious," Starhl says. Now our numbers are larger, and we have allies, perhaps we stand a chance! the barbarian thinks to himself.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-09-06, 04:07 AM
Kaela steps up with her chin raised high. "I am not about to leave behind those we have traveled so far with in order to save myself. Aislinn is indeed the Hope you have been seeking. But I'm sure she will agree that our strength together is greater than the sum of our parts. We must be as One, not broken." She looks to Reznik with soft eyes. "I do appreciate what you would do for us, my warrior." There is just a hint of a tease in her voice as she uses a term few Dorns would have ever attribute to the handicapped man back in Caft. "But I won't leave you."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-09-06, 05:43 AM
Having no idea what is being said in the language of the north, Valurel remains silent. He can at least see that the three riders have calmed significantly over the last few minutes so something that had been said or was currently being said was having a positive impact. Valurel relaxed his posture slightly, waiting for his companions to tell him what had been decided or to tell him what had passed between the two groups in conversation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-10-06, 03:32 AM
The faintest trace of smile plays across Svelgaut's stern visage. Aye. I would not dare to disagree with you, young witch. To divide our strength only leaves us at the mercy of the Shadow. Svelgaut turns to Reznik. We only have three horses, but Dorns are hardy folk. We can walk and run. Varing dismounts at Svelgaut's words, joining Idra and Svelgaut in the tall grass. We put the slowest on the horses. Our Hope should ride. She will slow our flight the most. The rest of us march. Hard. Svelgaut glances at Starhl, Reznik, Valurel, and Morn. I do not doubt your resolve. However, you must decide who walks and who rides. We make for stony ground south of here where the Shadow's trackers will find it hard to follow our spoor. If we are lucky, we will find the way unhindered. There are things far worse than orcs that hunt us now. Once there, we decide the next course of action. Glancing up at the giant-like Herger, Svelgaut rumbles, As for you, long-shanks, you walk. I doubt even my sturdy horse could carry your great weight for long.

Idra begins to guide Kaela and Aislinn to her mount. Kaela, Aislinn, my mount is smaller than my companions, but faster, with greater range. I would be honored if you would ride her. If things go against us, spur her on. Even the Shadow's vile steeds would be hard pressed to catch her. The rest of you, quick. Decide who rides and walks. We must be off now!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

elapse01-10-06, 04:43 AM
Reznik
For a moment, for one brief second in eternity, Reznik almost smiled at Kaela. He chided himself for such weakness. Thankfully, Svelgaut's words quickly drew the Erenlander back to the matter at hand and reminded the displaced farmer of his new task, the murder of the Shadow. Reznik took a moment to list to himself the names of those that would die by his blade as he slowly crippled that which brought so much horror and grief to this land.

Having been one of the few to bleedduring this nightmare, Reznik defers the horse to one of the other companions. "I am fit to march". Reznik slings his bag and begins to follow Svelgaut and his warriors.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic01-10-06, 08:04 AM
Herger nods at the mention that he will walk. It was true that not many steeds in the land could carry him. As the others discussed, he returned to where the group had rested just moments before and retrieved his things. 

"I agree that this is the best course of action. I also think that this should assist us greatly. Not only do you have steeds that can carry those who are slower, but you also have knowledge of the area that we do not. It is sound thinking that we head to a rocky area in order to try to lose our persuers. Have we given much more thought to our destination though?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-10-06, 03:35 PM
"I will walk," says Starhl. "If need be, sacrifice myself so the rest of you can go ahead." The determined barbarian clutches his sword to emphasize his words.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-10-06, 04:42 PM
Not understanding a word of what is being said, but getting an idea that the three Dorn warriors are offering rides to he or his friends, Valurel backs away slightly. Not being overly fond of horses, nor they of him, he has no intention of riding one. Seeing several of his companions obviously deciding to remain on foot, he does the same. "I will walk," he says simply, moving out in front of Starhl and the giant Herger, scouting ahead of the group slightly.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-10-06, 05:27 PM
"Thank you, Idra. Know that my life is dedicated to the survival of this girl. And not only because she is the Hope." She lays a gentle hand atop Aislinn's head, smiling down at the girl with love. She mounts the horse, reaching out a tiny hand to Reznik for help in getting atop the sturdy mount and holding Aislinn close.

"Valurel! We ride to escape the Shadow. Are you well enough to run, brave hero?" She speaks with gratitude in her voice to the wild-looking Erunsil.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Micar Sin01-11-06, 08:42 AM
"I will walk....I can, as you say, hide in the tall grass should the shadows lackys appear" Privately Morn grimaced...His companions were too willing to trust these strangers...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-11-06, 05:47 PM
"Valurel! We ride to escape the Shadow. Are you well enough to run, brave hero?" She speaks with gratitude in her voice to the wild-looking Erunsil.

Embarrassed by Kaela's kind words of praise, Valurel's expression remains stoic. "I can run," he answers simply and prepares to leave when the others are ready.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-12-06, 05:55 AM
Idra's mount Isa becomes agitated as Aislinn mounts awkwardly. Astride Idra's mount, Aislinn bends down, burying her face the horse's long mane. Quickly, Isa calms, standing still as Kaela gains a perch on the large horse. A small child-like laugh escapes her lips, the first laugh from Aislinn the Heroes have heard. Kaela, Isa is spirited! She says I smell like sweet green grass. She doesn't know what to think of you, though. She adds with a small laugh. It is not clear if Aislinn's comments are in jest.

Running up to Varing's horse, Fallax scrambles up, ending up facing the horse's rear before turning around. I'll ride! My old legs won't carry me with the speed we need. Let us be off before we are caught unawares.

Svelgaut nods at the others, his face grim. I do not doubt your strength, but even proud men die when tired. Since none of you are willing to ride, we will take turns to conserve our strength. Two hours in the saddle only before you are forced to walk again. Agreed?

Pressing on through a green, endless, waving sea of grass, the Heroes march south. Those on the ground alternate walking and a slow run, their pace set by the long strides of the Northmen, a stride that eats up the miles quickly. The female wolf continues to follow, staying well away from the Heroes, appearing on a rise, disappearing in a vale, only glimpses of her seen in the tall grass. Under a brilliant blue sky, the day passes uneventfully. Well into the night the Heroes march, Svelgaut unwilling to stop for rest. We can rest once we reach hard ground and a bolt hole for defense. I know a place two days march south of here. At one point, Aislinn almost falls from the saddle, sleep overcoming her. Svelgaut calls a halt at a swift flowing stream, allowing the Heroes to rest aching muscles and the horses to water. The last of Fallax's bread and pine nuts are eaten, along with dried horse meat from the three Dorns. Fatigued beyond measure, bellies grumbling, the Heroes rest, taking shifts for watch duty.

Before the sun rises the next day, the Heroes push on again under a clear, cool sky. At sunrise, the Heroes come across a broad track, the grass trampled flat by booted feet. Nearby, another track runs parallel to the first, the grass scorched and brown. Svelgaut casts a knowing glance at Varing. Not long. Maybe a day ago. We must make all haste. By mid-day the ground becomes progressively more stony, until by mid-afternoon stones and boulders begin to make travel treacherous. Passing slowly into the gray land, the ruins of a tower can be seen against a blood red sunset. Only the lower portion remains, the remaining stones of the tower strewn across the short grass and lichen covered stones. Caer Beris. A once mighty tower along the Fortress Wall. Svelgaut's voice is filled with sadness and dips until it is almost inaudible. Long did brave Dorns hold the tower against the orcs of the North, Izrador's children. As will all things, everything must end. With that dire warning, Svelgaut draws his axe. Care must be taken. We know not what might reside in Caer Beris. It will provide us with shelter and defense. And if we are lucky, food. Crossing a shallow creek, Svelgaut pushes on, his focus on Caer Beris.

Lodric Tirenn
Yes, it was foolish. What was he thinking? What would his father say? Lodric was not accustomed to rash thought or rash action. However, this surely qualified. Did he really think he could make it to Theros Obsidia across the Northlands? And what would he do when he made it there? Walk inside and take his sister home?

Lodric leaned back against the cool stone wall of the ruined tower. The rays of the dying sun poured in through the southern entryway, covering him with crimson light. That orc patrol he had seen earlier in the day had been close. Too close. And what was that thing that marched with them? Lodric shuttered. That was no ordinary orc patrol. They were looking for something? Him?

Lodric's ears pricked up. What was that? Something outside. Metal on stone. Boots. More than one. Had the orc patrol found him?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic01-12-06, 11:55 AM
Herger had watched the others eat what was left of their food. It was becomming apparent to him that the goods he carried for trade would probably be better served shared among those whom he travelled with.

As they travelled and came across the strange tracks, Herger looked quizically at Svelgaut and then at Varing. 'What kind of beast makes this kind of track? Surely something under the shadows control. What do Varing and Svelgaut know?'

The giant Dorn readies his axe as Svelgaut does. He then looks at Varin and finally asks. "Tell me, what kind of beast leaves those tracks?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-12-06, 02:24 PM
Lodric carefully gathers his few things and, quietly as he can, moves to where he might see who approaches. Ready to run if he needs to, Lodric realizes that after a long day of walking and the release from the fear he felt seeing the patrol and its strange attendant, he has little energy to spare. As he moves, he looks for a place where he might conceal himself, preferrably one that will not leave him trapped if found. 

OOC: Move silently +4, Hide +5 (+7 vs. forces of Izrador)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-12-06, 03:54 PM
Kaela leans in close to Aislinn on Isa, whispering in her ear. "Dearest, I'm going to enchant you for your protection. It will be as though you wear stout armor, even though you will not feel it. The effect should last for a couple hours. If there is any trouble at Caer Beris, stay close to me, please."

ooc: Cast Mage Armor (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mageArmor.htm) on Aislinn.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-13-06, 05:38 AM
Svelgaut hefts his axe, onto his shoulder and turns to look up at Herger. A vile giant of the Shadow's pits. A creature whose very touch burns, its mere passing leaving a scar on the land. Pray we do not meet it. Fallax leans in near Herger from the top of Varing's mount. The creature that you inquire about were common enough in Highwall. An ogre whose touch burns without flame. Fallax shudders, unbidden memories flooding his mind.

The Heroes approach Caer Beris deliberately, making their way across the stony, rolling ground. Green short grass stands between the lichen covered stones. Svelgaut was right. Tracking here would be difficult, or at least more demanding than the grassy plains to the north.

Kaela concern for Aislinn is heightened as her hand channels the power of Aryth into the young Dorn girl. Aislinn is hot. Extremely hot. Touching her cheeks and neck, Aislinn seems to be taken with a fever. Unresponsive, almost delirious, it is obvious Aislinn would fall from Isa if not for the steady hand of Kaela.

Without warning, a whine and sharp yelp sound near a shallow vale near Caer Beris. The wolf! A warning!

Lodric
Gathering his stuff, Lodric makes one last attempt to peer out of the ruins of Caer Beris to see who approaches. His effort is futile, unless he dares risk exposing himself to detection. Thinking better of it, Lodric descends through a cleft in the tower's stone wall into a small, shrub-choked ravine. A perfect hiding spot. Descending into the brush, Lodric curls himself around the trunk of a shrub oak. His heart hammering, his breathing rapid, Lodric strains his ears, listening for those above. Out of the corner of his eye, Lodric sees a flash of movement in the bushes. A gray wolf! With a whine and a yelp, the wolf jumps back, having seen the man lying under the oak.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-13-06, 07:57 PM
Lodric silently curses to himself. The beast seems small for a goblin mount. Hopefully it is not one of the beasts sometimes seen accompanying Legates...but then again he might have a better chance talking his way past a Legate than he would an orc patrol. He quickly tries to compose himself and appear to just be a weary traveller finding shelter for the coming night, nobody important, nobody to fear. He slowly moves into a sitting position keeping an eye upon the beast and waits.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-13-06, 08:07 PM
Kaela looks up with alarm. "Reznik!" she hisses quietly. "Come!" 

Once he arrives, she reaches out and takes his hand, laying it gently against Aislinn's burning cheek. "We need to stop. I have methods for reducing a fever, but not while we move, and she is in dire condition." She meets the warrior's dangerous eyes with her own. "Stay with us while the others make sure Caer Beris is safe. Aislinn is too weak, and I'm not sure I can protect her..." 

Her voice trails off, full of doubt and a hint of fear.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-15-06, 07:34 AM
Starhl draws his sword, keeping close to Aislinn. He flicks around, trying to see who the enemy, or where, it might be.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-16-06, 05:09 AM
The group moves forward, the horses trailing. Approaching within fifty feet of the ruined tower of Caer Beris, the wolf that has followed the Heroes across the North rises out of a brush-choked ravine on the eastern side. Sitting on its haunches, it looks at Starhl before turning to look back into the ravine, its eyes on something below.

Lodric

The wolf peers at Lodric through the brush, its gray eyes impenetrable. Gliding silently on padded feet, it retreats up the side of the ravine and out of sight. Above, the crunch of boots on stone is heard, as well as the sounds of horses.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-16-06, 08:13 AM
Trusting that the beast is trying to tell them something, Valurel moves cautiously in that direction. He tries to keep to whatever cover there is between his location and the wolf, using his own heightened sense of smell to see if he can figure out what it is that the wolf has spotted.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-16-06, 04:18 PM
Lodric experiences a moment of surprise when the beast walks off and indecision as he hears the sound of feet and hooves approaching. Should he try and slip away unnoticed or try and talk his way out of any trouble? With horses, he knows he has little chance of outrunning whomever approaches should they spot him, and the beast already found him once so he is unsure that he can remain hidden. 

Lodric takes a drink from his waterskin, then a deep, calming breath before he slowly stands up and casually moves to where he might see, and be seen by, those approaching.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-17-06, 03:07 AM
Starhl goes to where the wolf looked. He nods to it. "Fickle as any woman i've known," he mutters.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-17-06, 05:13 AM
Valurel's sharp vision immediately spots movement in the ravine below. A man slowly makes his way up the ravine side, stooping to avoid the low hanging shrub oaks. His eyes are on the ravine edge and the wolf; its obvious he knows that others approach. He makes no threatening moves. As Herger and Starhl make the edge of the ravine, they also see the man standing below.

Svelgaut makes his way to stand next to Herger and Valurel as Varing and Idra move near the entrance of Caer Beris. What do you see below, elf? Giant? Foe or friend?

Fallax continues to sit on the horse. Looking down at Kaela, Fallax frowns. What is wrong with the girl? Anxiety spreads over his face. What does she say?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-17-06, 07:39 AM
Valurel casts a sidelong glance at Svelgaut, not understanding what the big northman is saying to him but can only assume that he is asking about the one approaching up the side of the ravine. Without taking his eyes off the stranger he says, "I don't understand the north-speech. One coming does not seem a threat, at least not now." Valurel then drops into a defensive crouch, waiting for the stranger to speak.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-17-06, 04:56 PM
Lodric looks at the group approaching. Men and women, Erenlanders, Dorns (look at the size of that one!) and even one that might be of the Elves. Probably not the type of group to be working with the Shadow, although its taint can be found hidden in many unexpected places. Best to be cautious.

"Good evening. I heard you approaching and thought it would not be a good idea to surprise you, especialy after your wolf spotted me. The wolf does travel with you, right?

You have little to fear from me. I am just a weary traveller looking for a safe place to rest before the darkness blankets us. Would you mind if I came up? You appear to be even more wearied than I and there is plenty of space to shelter us all up there. I would not mind some company, and I'm sure you would not mind knowing where I am this night."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-18-06, 04:06 AM
Fallax continues to sit on the horse. Looking down at Kaela, Fallax frowns. What is wrong with the girl? Anxiety spreads over his face. What does she say?

"I don't know." Kaela fights to keep her voice calm, betraying none of the doubt she exressed to Reznik. "She has a very high fever. We need to stop, and soon." Kaela dismounts the horse carefully, keeping her arm on Aislinn to hold her firmly in place. "Please. Help me get her down."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-18-06, 05:48 AM
Fallax descends from the horse awkwardly, his white, bandy legs showing beneath his robe. Aiding Kaela as best he can, Fallax helps Aislinn descend from the horse. Aislinn's body is extremely hot, her eyes half-closed in delirium.

Standing on the ravine looking down at the newcomer, Svelgaut speaks to Herger and Starhl. I can understand what the stranger says, but my tongue cannot form the words to reply. Let him come up so he isn't skulking around our camp. I do not trust him. Lone men do not survive in this land. Get his story. The Shadow may be upon him. Svelgaut's eyes travel to the west, the blood-red sun just dipping below the horizon, dark shadows falling across the land. Let us seek the shelter of Caer Beris. I do not trust this open land. I go to secure the horses. The large northman drifts to help Kaela and Fallax.

Idra and Varing emerge from the inside of the ruined tower of Caer Beris. Varing calls out to those around. The tower is clear. Let the horses water from the stream and then come inside. Reznik, Valurel. Pigeons roost in the wooden rafters in the tower. If your aim is true, we might eat meat tonight. Idra hustles across the stony ground to help Kaela. Hope is burning up. We must get her inside. Kaela, what sorcery can you use to heal her? Idra asks, concern in her voice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic01-18-06, 01:14 PM
Herger had been trying to think about the beast that left the burn marks in the ground. How could an ogre leave those marks? What had he gotten himself into by coming to the aid of those tthat he had travelled with for a few days now? He now realized that a newcomer was talking to them. 

Herger looked at the short man as he was sizing him up and listened to him speak. He then turned to Svelgaut as the Dorn spoke. Nodding, he turned back to the Erenlander. "Come up. You will stay with us this night. I am guessing that if you are a weary traveller in this land, then you surely have weapons? Noone I know travels without being able to defend himself in this land."

Herger pauses as Idra and Varing emerge from the inside of the ruined tower. At the mention of food, Hergers thoughts turn back to his precious trade goods. Something that he was going to have to give up for the good of the people he had come across. His attention was then grabbed by Idra as she ran to the girl. Herger moves to their side as quickly as possible. "I can move her if you wish. I will be gentle." Herger only moves her if the others approve.

OOC:
how old is the girl, or if Herger does not have that info, how old does she look to him?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-18-06, 05:57 PM
Lodric begins to climb up carefully.

"Surely you have travelled in bolder company than I. I carry a knife and a simple device with which I can catch game, but not weapons to defend myself with. If I did, I would not be able to travel as I do. If find it much safer to travel without proscribed items and not give the patrols an excuse to bother me. 

"As for my story... My name is Lodric. I worked for my father with his brewing trade, but I could no longer remain there. My father is content to live his life as it is; not willing to make things better for anyone but himself. I know I need more than that. The shadow is upon me only as it is upon most of the people in this land; a blanket of despair to drive away hope and the will to be free. The shadow is upon us all every day, but it is not within me. I have survived alone so far by doing my best to avoid unwanted attention and by deciding when to run, when to hide, and when to fight. I have been lucky to make it this far on my own, but it is unwise to think my luck will continue to last, so for at least this night I am glad to have some company.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-18-06, 06:58 PM
Valurel listens to the stranger's words, trying to make sense of what he is saying. He understands the language fine but the long speech is more complex than he is used to. He gets the general idea though that the man is no real friend of the Shadow and that he wants more from his life than to live under a cloud of fear.

He then makes a circuit around Caer Beris to get the lay of the land. Once that is done, he looks for the best place from which he can stand watch and ensure that the group isn't surprised during their rest.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-20-06, 05:31 AM
OOC: Aislinn has seen thirteen summers.

Herger gently lifts the warm Aislinn and moves her into the remains of Caer Beris. Fallax moves with Herger, unsure what to do, quietly mumbling to himself as he stares around the ruined tower. Little remains of the tower of Caer Beris, its former glory faded like the heroes that once defended it. The base is almost thirty feet in diameter; inside, stone steps ring the circular interior wall as they climb upward for about twenty feet. Above this, splintered and moss-covered wooden planking and rafters hang precariously, forming a makeshift roof. The tower above this wooden ruin is no more. The crumbled remains are scattered about the base as lichen covered stones.

Within, the tower darkens as the sun fades. Herger rests Aislinn on soft moss-covered earth. She moans once and rolls onto her side, sweat forming rivulets that run down her forehead. Curling into a fetal position, her eyes closed, she shakes in the cool summer air.

Varing and Idra move within with the horses. We need light. Idra claims. The whir of wings above followed by a cooing signals pigeons. Those of you good with a bow might wing some pigeons above. We could all use some food as we rest.

Outside, Valurel prowls the surrounding stoney ground like a ghost. The shadows lengthen as pools of shadow grow amongst the rocks. Little can he find of any living thing, except a partridge bursting from cover. Still, something sets the Erunsil on edge. A feeling...something he has felt before. As he makes his way back to Caer Beris, he sees a small fire burning in the tower and a makeshift spit over the fire. Stepping inside, he turns to see a mist rising from the creek nearby. He shudders, not sure why.


As the Heroes huddle in Caer Beris, Idra sits by Aislinn, dabbing her with a wet cloth from the creek. Svelgaut and Varing sit near the fire, chewing on the charred pigeon, as they talk with the Heroes. While not enough to fill the stomach, the pigeon at least curbs the hunger the Heroes have felt. In time their hunger will catch up with them, leaving them weak and handicapped in their fight against the Shadow. Outside a wolf, the companion, emits a lonely howl, sending a shiver down the Heroes spines.

Svelgaut growls. You must decide your course of action now. You were right to hide Hope and remove her from the North. It is not safe here where the Shadow's grip is strongest. You say you journey to Highwall. That journey is hundreds of miles across Shadow controlled land. Trying to reach the Erunsil is suicide. Too far. Svelgaut looks up at Herger. I see the concern in your face, giant. You suspect what hunts you. Not just orcs. And Thune. The Shadow's tracker. Svelgaut tosses the pigeon carcass into the fire and shrugs. Highwall is a long way off. The Shadow's seat of power. If your goal was to cross the great inland sea, nearer ports exist. With friends. Our friends. We could help. Svelgaut drinks from his waterskin, water rolling down his beard. The resistence is strong in Baden's Bluff. You may find help there. My desire is to keep her, join with Roland's Raiders in the Veradeen. Again to far. I wish to see Hope safe. I am willing to get her out of the North if that must be true. She is sick and that is also a concern. The farming town of Eryn is nearby if the witch needs livestock or herbs? Unless she can conjure such things. What do you all think? Tomorrow we must move forward with a goal in mind or I fear the Shadow will discover us.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-20-06, 08:50 AM
Kaela's fear for Aislinn overides any concern for proper planning. With a grateful nod to those who helped her settle the youth in, she examines her carefully to get a solid idea of what is overcoming the Hope.

ooc: Heal +7, then Craft (Alchemy) +6 or Profession (Herbalist) +7 to find something to help the poor girl.  

Sorry about my delay in posting, I'll try to post more regularly.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-20-06, 03:45 PM
Lodric sees the concern of everyone over the young girl. He does not understand what makes her special to these people, but thinking of his own sister, he understands the desire to keep her safe from the Shadow. When talk turns to the resistance, Lodric listens and observes everyone intently. Understanding that these people have little reason to trust him, he hopes to find a way to remain in their company when the morning comes. 

He takes the bucket from his sack and wills it to fill with water. He then speaks some words and traces a pattern over the water to cool it and brings it to Idra and Kaela to use on Aislinn.

OOC: Use Heroic Path ability to Create Water, then cast Prestidigitation to cool the water.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-21-06, 06:43 AM
"How safe are these sanctuaries? Is there any guarantee that the Shadow will not come down and destroy them as well? It is ruthless," says Starhl. He looks to the others for a decision. 

Whatever the outcome, Starhl ventures outside to help hunt as well.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic01-23-06, 07:46 AM
Herger sits and watches as they tend to the girl. 'She is so small, so fragile. She is much like them. Could she be one? Could she? Of course not. How could a special girl such as this be related to me? Who is she and why? Why her and why us to watch over her? I wonder if my sisters are much like her. No, they are probably dead. Probably lost to the Shadow. Either dead, or slaves, but still lost. She needs my help though. It is clear that she must survive, eventhough I know little about her.'

Herger sits much like a boy watching something that has captured his full attention. His heels are pulled to his rear as he sits and watches the girl with concern. He is completely lost in thought until Svelgaut names him. Quickly he turns to the Dorn and listens. He is almost embarrassed that he had completely ignord everything going on around him, to include dinner being cooked. Withouth a word and as Svelgaut continues, he removes his backpack. He lifts open the flap and carefully rummages inside the quite full pack. 

He carefully pulls out 7 wrapped packages. He opens one to reveal a one gallon jog. He then turns to the others and unwraps one 1/2lb chunk of cheese and 5 loaves of bread. He then motions to the group. "It is not much. I was using these things for barter. To find a place to stay and to get items as I needed them. I am sorry that I have not shared them earlier. Please ensure that the girl gets what she needs. I have a bit more, but would prefer to use it sparingly." 

The giant breaks off modest pieces of cheese and bread to go along with any meat he might have gotten. He then takes the same amount and places it near the girl and those attending to her. He then takes his place on the ground near to the girl and looks at Svelgaut again. "If she is to be protected as best we can, then I agree that she should be moved as far from the Shadow as possible. Perhaps our best path leads to Baden's Bluff."

OOC:
He will translate to those who only speak Norther if necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-24-06, 05:48 AM
Svelgaut waits for replies to his questions as he watches silently as Kaela tend Aislinn. Kaela nose wrinkles for just an instant as a vile vapor, a rot she has tasted before, meets her small nose before fading in the cool night air. Kaela's eyes are drawn to Aislinn's own dead white eyes. Faint traces of a whitish liquid seep from the corners of her dead orbs. The liquid seems to be the source of the smell, now very faint. Passing her hand over her body, Kaela finds an abscess at the back of Aislinn's neck, swollen and filled with pus.

Svelgaut notices Lodric's actions. If I had not seen it, I would not believe it, Stranger. A witch. And now a warlock! Will the wonders never cease? Surely, this is not mere coincidence? Turning to Kaela, Svelgaut rumbles. Treat her well, young witch. A giant. A man who talks with wolves. A witch and a warlock. Aryth herself has brought you together, and the key is Hope.

Turning to Herger, Svelgaut nods before looking around at the others. The giant speaks reason. What say the rest of you? If Highwall is your destination so be it. If my suggestions have merit, good. But, let us decide. What road would you take? Varing and Idra share some of the cheese and bread. Varing speaks. This settles a rumbling in my stomach, Giant. We thank you. Idra also speaks. Yes, Giant. You have proven your friendship tonight. And that is worth more than anything else in this blasted land.

Starhl stands near the entrance, and turns to step outside. Quickly, the wolf outside leaps past Starhl and into the tower. The wolf paces back and forth, trying to maintain her distance from everyone, but unwilling to go outside. Starhl turns to look outside to see what could have startled her so bad. Outside, a fog has risen from the nearby creek, obscuring vision beyond a few feet.

What say you all? What path will we take? Svelgaut asks warily, his eyes on the agitated wolf.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-24-06, 03:39 PM
Starhl goes to the wolf, looking around. "What is it?" The barbarian's arms curl around the hilt of Bjorn's Faith, knowing that something is amiss. He scans the area. "Be on your guard. Something wicked comes."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-24-06, 03:47 PM
Lodric moves a few steps from Kaela and Aislinn, concerned about the behavior of the wolf and the sudden fog outside. 

Lodric speaks quietly. I would agree with the giant, but perhaps now is not the right moment to be having such a discussion. Sound can carry in odd ways through the fog and I am concerned this strange fog may be concealing unfriendly ears.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-24-06, 05:49 PM
Eyes wide with wonder, Kaela watches Lodric as he makes an exact motion over the water, cooling it to just above freezing with an application of magic. Nodding her thanks with a smile, the water sees good use in cleaning the infection she finds.

Taking out the small knife she keeps hidden in her sleeve, she cleans it thoroughly in the pristine water before tying Ailsinn's hair up and carefully lancing the abscess. She looks to Svelgaut as he speaks, but does not answer, concentrating on cleaning the small wound.

"Hopefully with the abscess drained, her fever will receed. We must move her carefully, though." She notices the food that Herger had placed nearby and stands up, walking over to the giant where he sits. She looks searchingly at his face for a moment, then rushes to him with arms spread wide, embracing him with warmth. "Thank you, giant. It will go far in making sure that Aislinn heals."

When she releases him from her arms, Kaela steps back to Aislinn and holds her close. "I might be able to find some herbs that will help with her heated blood. Is it safe to look now?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-25-06, 04:26 AM
Valurel feels the hairs on the back of his neck stand on end. Something feels off somehow. The shadowy landscape, the mist rising off the creek, the lonely howl of the wolf. He stays near the entrance or some opening into Caer Beris, watching the surrounding area, sure that something ill will befall the group during the night, especially if someone doesn't remain vigilant.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-25-06, 05:45 AM
A mixture of blood and pus flow freely from the back of Aislinn's neck as her abcess is slit. She whimpers slightly during the procedure, although in her current condition, it is not clear that her cries are fever-induced or otherwise. Quickly, the infection drains and the hot water from Lodric quickly cleans the wound. Aislinn seems to rest more comfortably, although her body is uncomfortably hot.

Starhl's sharp gaze travels from the mist to The Wolf and back out into the mist. What could be out there? The mist seems to swirl with hidden currents, despite the lack of wind. Out of the corner of his eye, a shadow moves near the ruins of Caer Beris. Turning, Starhl sees nothing. The mist further from the ruined tower parts as if some unseen figure strides across the stoney ground. Quickly turning, Starhl cannot discern anything in the thick fog.

Valurel sees the same strange currents in the mist around Caer Beris. However, his sharp Erunsil ears pick up something his companion's ears have not. A rumbling. A tramping. Of heavy booted feet. The ground vibrates at its approach.

Herger looks on as Kaela and Lodric tend to Aislinn. Uneasy, he glances around. A strange radiance from above catches his attention. Herger looks up with a strangled cry. No longer do the ruins of Caer Beris claw at the dark sky. Instead, Caer Beris stretches upward, its upper reaches a translucent green. On the smoke-like greenish floors and battlements, misty, undefined figures stand guard.

Caer Beris has awoken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-25-06, 10:52 AM
"What is happening..." says Starhl, looking at his companions for answers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic01-25-06, 12:25 PM
The giant continued to eat and listen to what was being said. He nods to Thornir. "You speak wisely. Eventhough we need direction, perhaps it would be best to discuss this on the morrow when things do not seem so strange."

__________________________________________________________________________

Herger does not know how to react to Kaela. As she loosens her embrace, he looks at her unsure of what had just happened. He nods to her. "I am pleased that I could help her. If she is as important as you all say, then I will do all I can to ensure her safety."

_________________________________________________________________________


The giant watched the young lady return to the girl she watched over. As he was finishing up his meal, he noticed all of the strange movement from Starhl and Valurel. As he was going to comment, something caught his attention from above. He gasped as he stared at the eerie emerald green eminations from above. Standing, he grabbed his axe and readied it. Not taking his eyes off what was happening above and around him, he spoke in an even tone. "Svelgaut, you mentioned that our Dorn brothers held off the forces from the North long ago at this very spot. I don't know what is going on now, but I can tell you that I have never seen anything like this."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-25-06, 03:13 PM
"I don't know, Starhl," Kaela says simply, her voice quivering slightly and quiet. "Do we flee? Do we stay? Poor Aislinn cannot be moved in her current state for long."

She stands from where she was holding the Hope, looking up to the misty figures on the battlements. Looking to Reznik for an answer, she sees his face is blank and his mouth still. We must decide. We must do something. 

Jaw set with determination, she calls out loudly. "Ho! Folk of Caer Beris! We come in peace, fleeing the evil of the Shadow!" 

ooc: Is Norther the only language we all speak?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-25-06, 03:58 PM
Unsure what is happening and uneasy about it, Lodric quickly stretches his road weary muscles and prepares to defend Aislinn from anything that appears to be coming for her.

ooc: Valurel does not speak Norther. The only language the PCs all speak is Erenlander, but I don't believe our Dorn escorts speak it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-26-06, 05:36 AM
Svelgaut and his Dorn companions stand upright, their stern faces grim. Clutching his mighty axe, Svelgaut replies to Herger hoarsely, I don't know what is happening, Giant. Unless my own eyes deceive me, the ghosts of Caer Beris have awakened with our arrival.

Nearby, Kaela pleads with the ghostly, mist-like figures. They do little to acknowledge the lithe woman's presence, or any Hero for that matter. Walking slowly from one battlement or window to the next, their ghostly forms indistinct, almost imperceptible.

Svelgaut roars, Idra, Varing! Beware! Bridle the horses if flight is needed!

Varing and Idra spring into action, hauling the heavy saddles to their horses. The horses begin to shift uneasily and snort in panic. Dropping the saddles, Varing and Idra stand with the mounts, shielding their eyes and whispering soothing words in their ears.

Boom. Thud. Boom. Thud. A throbbing in the earth is felt first, rather than heard. Growing in intensity, the sound of roughshod boots rings across the stony fields outside the tower. A gutteral chant follows. A war chant. In the Black Tongue. A chorus of roars intermingle with the sound of heavy hobnailed boots and chanting outside. In response, the ghostly figures of Caer Beris seem to take shape, the mist and glow coalescing into ancient Dorn warriors. The dead defenders of Caer Beris.

Starhl and Valurel strain their vision outside, trying to pierce the unholy mist. The sound of chanting and marching reverberate throughout the mist. Nothing to see. Wait! The marching stops abruptly, but a chorus of barbaric roars and shouts continue. The mist and fog begins to coalesce into ghastly figures outside. Orc reavers, their bodies translucent like the Dorn defenders in Caer Beris. Roaring in savagery, the ghostly Shadow warriors charge, a massive Oruk in the lead. Inside, the ancient Dorns of Caer Beris respond with shouts and cries of their own. Ghostly arrows fly, shredding orc, leaving only vaporous trails of mist remaining. Within moments, the orcs will close, threatening to overwhelm Caer Beris like an unstoppable wave.

The Fall of Caer Beris is renewed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg01-26-06, 03:23 PM
Lodric takes a deep breath trying to maintain control over the moment of fear and confusion that threatens to overwhelm him. Thoughts race through his mind: Where did they come from? Are they ghosts made real or just figments? Can they harm us? Can we harm them?... 

Another deep breath as he sets himself to stop any of these beings that might try to reach Aislinn. 

Herger, stay near! We may need your strength. Should we need to flee, carrying Aislinn would likely slow you the least. 

ooc: Is there an opening away from the battle through which we could escape Caer Beris if needed?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug01-28-06, 04:27 AM
Starhl is fascinated by the battle, but knows that the battle has already been decided. "Ghosts... of the past.. fighting battles for eternity..." he mumbles, watching as yet another defender is downed by an Orcish axe. He hears the moans of the spirits, the cries of this long ago battle.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron01-28-06, 03:57 PM
Kaela's eyes widen with alarm as she slowly realizes what is happening, her lower lip trembling slightly as she stands and watches the advance of the orcish assault. It is hard for the young woman to disassociate the deaths she is witnessing before her with a true loss of life. These warriors have been dead for years, she thinks, but still flinches when she sees a Dorn that couldn't have been over 17 at the time of his death dropped by a cruel Oruk blade.

Crouching down beside Aislinn, she pulls the lass close in and strokes her face, trying to awaken her. "Aislinn, dear! We must be ready to move."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain01-31-06, 01:06 AM
Valurel stays low in a crouch, unnerved by the sight of ghostly warriors fighting a battle long ago decided. "What madness this?" he says unable to tear his gaze away from what is playing out before them. He scans the area of Caer Beris looking for a way to get away if it becomes necessary. He has no intention of he and his friends to become involved in a battle fought by spirits.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar01-31-06, 02:47 AM
ooc: Is there an opening away from the battle through which we could escape Caer Beris if needed?

OOC: There are no openings in the orc forces assaulting and surrounding the tower, and the lines of orcs are deep, but not infinitely deep. The only opening large enough for Herger and the horses is the ruined gateway. The others might be able to slip out through the crack Lodric discovered.

The Heroes look on in shock and horror as the orcs smash into the tower, its very foundations reverberating with the onslaught. Near the ruined entry, a tall archway that once housed massive doors that are long swallowed by history, the fighting is most fierce. Spectral Dorns wielding massive axes and swords clash with barbarian orcs, both sides howling in maddened bloodlust. Above, ghostly Dorn archers and spearmen fight with a cold fury, keeping the orcs and their ladders at bay. Despite their determination, the Dorns are few. They will take many of their foes with them, but they are doomed to fail once again.

With a roar, the commanding urok slams into the forces holding the gate. A massive Shadow warrior, no Dorn can stand before it. Smashing and crushing with its huge war bar, Dorn ghosts are sent screaming back into Aryth's spirit world, their forms dissapating in wisps of curling mist.

In the center of the tower illuminated by the greenish blue, ghostly glow around them, the Heroes stand uncertainly. Will the orcs ignore them? Or not? Should they flee or fight?

The Dorn forces at the door begin to break, orcs screaming as they try to spill into the tower interior.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron02-01-06, 12:42 AM
Kaela looks around nervously at her companions, then goes back to her attempts to waken Aislinn. "Will they harm us? Are they even aware we are here?" She stands, supporting the girl with some difficulty. "Should we run?"

ooc: Did Aislinn respond to Kaela's attempts to wake her?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Krug02-01-06, 03:13 AM
Starhl grips his sword, eager to join the battle and turn the tide, but knows his responsibility to his others. He grips Bjorn's Faith and bites on his lip as the orc warriors continue to stream in. The massacre has happened. There is nothing you can do. he tells himself.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg02-01-06, 05:17 AM
Lodric stands his ground watching for any sign these spirits can harm the living and are intent upon doing so. 

ooc: Holding, hoping we are just observers of the spirit battle. At the first indication otherwise, Lodric will begin to work towards the gateway, clearing a path for the others. Disrupt Undead +4 ranged touch attack (1d6) followed by melee attacks +2 dagger (1d4+1).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toric_Arthendain02-01-06, 06:17 AM
Valurel continues to watch the unfolding battle. With the Orcs about to break through the Dornish lines, he figures that it is probably too late to flee at this point. Unless of course the spirit fighters can't see, hear or otherwise interact with he and his friends.

"Don't think spirit people can hurt us," he says. "Battle happened long ago." He looks from friend to friend, ready to hear an alternate opinion but hoping that he is right.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maddmic02-01-06, 09:48 AM
Herger watches as the battle unfolds. He gathers his things into his backpack and stands with his axe readied. He watches in horror as his brethern from long ago are slaughtered by the sheer might of the dark ones. The scene before him was all too real, eventhough the eerie colors and glows surrounded the participants. 

In response to the others thoughts and questions, Herger moves to place himself in between the group and the phantom shadow forces. "Should they turn their attention to us, I will stand as long as I can so that you can take the girl to safety."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrothgar02-02-06, 06:07 AM
Three spectral orcs slip through the battle lines at the gate, their ghostly figures shimmering in the flickering firelight. Behind them, in an effort to strengthen the lines, green, ghostly figures of tall Dorns materialize to engage the orcs pushing through the gate. Still, the massive urok champion and his ghastly orc followers are felling Dorn defenders faster than reinforcements can arrive.

The three spectral orcs make for the stairs and pause, their attention drawn to the far corner of the tower. Spying Aislinn and Kaela, they roar a battle cry and charge, slipping past Svelgaut and Idra. Svelgaut, Varing, and Idra attempt to constrain the horses, but they are panicked beyond help. Varing is dragged outside by his mount and dissappears into the mist. Idra's mount follows, the Dorn warrior screaming curses in her native tongue. Only Svelgaut is strong enough to restrain his destrier, but he is pulled closer to the open gate.

Axes and swords raised, the grim spectres close on Aislinn and Kaela, seemingly drawn to these two by some unknown summons.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thornir Alekeg02-02-06, 02:41 PM
Lodric steps between the spectres and Kaela and Aislinn. Raising his hand he speaks arcane words and a shimmering ray that evokes feelings of warmth and comfort leaps towards the orc in the lead (or center if they are abreast of each other).

"Kaela, run! Someone help her with Aislinn!"

Disrupt Undead (http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/spellsDtoE.html#disrupt-undead) +4 ranged touch attack 1d6 damage to undead

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bobitron02-03-06, 07:14 PM
After Lodric steps forward to confront the ghostly assailants with his sorcery, Kaela too begins to cast, once again calling a mist up to cover the retreat of the heroes. "Herger! Help me with the Hope! Starhl, help Lodric to slow the advance!"

ooc: Cast Obscuring Mist (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/obscuringMist.htm) centered on me, then try to get Aislinn to Herger to get things moving.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks Thornir!


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> It looks like everyon's character sheets are updated except for Kaela's - she should be second level and information about the stone she carries should also be added (if not already).




I updated my sheet in the RG, looks good except for the info about the stone. Can you repost it for me? I can't find it.

Edit: Oops! Nevermind, you just mean the glowing light thing right?


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Edit: Oops! Nevermind, you just mean the glowing light thing right?




Umm, yeah, the glowing light thing that _just_ supposedly has some connection to a former goddess of Aryth. 

At 1st level, the stone will emit a green radiance in a 10 foot radius when held.


----------



## Bobitron

*Yawn*

Hehe, just kidding. I didn't mean to belittle the item.  

Glad things are picking back up. I was scared for how this would hurt things.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Glad things are picking back up. I was scared for how this would hurt things.




Hey, I am here as long as everyone else is interested!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hey everyone, I'm still here.  The last few days have been hectic for me but I'm still eager to continue this game.  I'll get a post up in the game thread soon.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I just assumed that since the conversation was occuring in a language you don't know you were just silently watching what was going on


----------



## Hrothgar

Quiet on the posting front.  What does Kaela, Lodric, and Herger do?  Does Valurel wish to add anything to what Starhl has said?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm having some hardcore connection issues at work. No access to email and crappy internet. I'll post from home tonight if it doesn't start working.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Lodric and Kaela had stepped into the trunk.  Honestly, I was waiting to hear if anything happened before posting again.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Valurel won't add anything to the conversation between Starhl and the Stranger since he can't understand the conversation...   

But I will post *something* soon...


----------



## maddmic

Sorry.  Herger was waiting for Kaela to tell him all is well.  She said to wait with Aislinn, so that's what he intends to do.  I'll post as much.


----------



## Bobitron

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Lodric and Kaela had stepped into the trunk.  Honestly, I was waiting to hear if anything happened before posting again.





Yeah I was kinda in the same place after reading things.

Internet is working fine at work now. Yay!


----------



## Bobitron

Sorry to hijack your thread, Hroth.

maddmic

[sblock] I think shadowbloodmoon is ready to work you into the Star Wars game if you are still interested in playing. Stop by the ooc thread here. [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar

No problem.  How is everyone doing?  Posting next week will be sporadic for me, but it should be fine after next week.  Just be patient with me.


----------



## Bobitron

Things are well here. I'll have a bit of time later this month where things will be ugly, I'm moving between the 21-25th and I'm sure there will be connectivity issues. I'd say expect me to be away from EN World during that period.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Things are good with me, still enjoying the game.  Can't wait to see where all of this "Hope" stuff goes...

Dealing with the language barrier is a pain in the backside...


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Dealing with the language barrier is a pain in the backside...




Yes, I see your point.  If Valurel were to make it known that he cannot follow any Norther, we can assume Geoffrey or Bardin will repeat what they say in Erenlander.  That way you can jump into the conversation.  Fair enough?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Or Lodric can translate for Valurel.  Don't worry, with a little luck we will reach Baden's Bluff and find more people speaking Erenlander.  Of course then we'll probably have to translate for Aislinn.  

By the way, I'm having a great time in this game.


----------



## maddmic

Everything's going great here too.  Really enjoying this game.


----------



## Hrothgar

Ack!  I thought internet access would be spotty, but not nonexistent.  Sorry for the delay everyone.  I'm back (and I hope you are around) to get this game rolling!


----------



## Bobitron

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> ooc: so Bobitron, was your post the one that brought down the boards two days ago?




Ha! I might have been the offending poster. I was posting from work, so when I submitted I went off to another Internet Exploder window. Not sure if it ever went through, but the next time I checked the site it was down.



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Two things: 1.  Will the Heroes tell Bardin the tale of Aislinn's background, at least that known by the Heroes?
> 
> 2. Do the Heroes wish to do anything while they rest for the next few days?  I want to fast forward to the departure date to keep the game moving.




1) I'll say some of what is known. I know you had Uriel hint in Chap 1 that Kaela and Aislinn had some history before our story started. Can you expand on that some? He said something like "you healed her and love her like a sister."

2) Not really. I'd like to gather whatever I need for healing herbs and such, but that's about it.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I've heard of "sleeping with the fishes," but never like this.  

Are you looking for responses as to what we are doing, cuz for the moment all I plan to do is be as quiet as possible and hope we go unnoticed.

Quick question, just in case: are our crates sealed shut, or is there an easier way to get out than having to try and break the crates open?


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir
The crates you are in are sealed shut, but only with a few nails, making it easy for any of the Heroes to push their way out in case of trouble.

And yes, I am looking for responses.  From your response, it seems Lodric would hunker down and be quiet if a servant of Shadow was poking around in the hold.  Probably a smart move.  Will the other Heroes do the same or have other plans?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm going to have crappy access until Monday, folks. I'm moving. :\


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Weather around these parts aren't looking too great for a move this weekend.  Hopfully they will be wrong and it won't rain too much.  Good luck.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks for the note, Bobitron.  I'm sure it will be the hottest day of the summer.


----------



## Hrothgar

Alight, everyone, here ends Chapter 2.  Everyone's character has gained one level.  Please update your characters as necessary.  Kaela and Krug both carry covenant items that will reveal new powers during their next use.  More covenant items are on the way, so stay patient!  If you have questions for Bardin, Geoffrey, or any of the gnomes, please post them in the Chapter 2 thread and I will answer them.  I will post a new thread for Chapter 3 once the characters have been updated!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Lodric has been updated.  Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## maddmic

Herger has been updated to level 2.

Glad the silent treatment worked on the barge.


----------



## Bobitron

Back after a very rainy weekend! We are 90% moved in. I still have no internet connection at home, so expect me to be a little slow in updating Kaela due to packed books and lack of connection.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, everyone.  As for the barge, I thought I would give the Heroes the chance to reveal themselves.  

Thanks for the info. Bobitron.  OK, so Starhl, Valurel, and Kaela need updating at this point.  Krug said he would get to it shortly, so expect a new thread soon.

Thanks, everyone, also, for being patient with some of my posting.  Things have become hectic here as well.  Well, hectic for the past six months it seems.


----------



## Krug

Hi there,
I decided to take one level of Ftr as my next, as Starhl is leaving the wild behind. 

What does Warg get at 3rd level? Do let me know. How are HP determined? Sorry been a while.


----------



## maddmic

Warg
Level 	Ability
1 	Wild empathy
2 	Animal companion
3 	Wild sense (sight or scent)

Wild Sense (Ex): Each time the warg gains this ability, he may choose either sight or scent. If he chooses sight, he gains low-light vision. if he already had low-light vision, he can now see three times as far as a human in poor lighting (or four times as far if he chooses it again, or fives times as far, and so on). If he chooses scent, he gains the scent ability. if he already has scent, the range at which he can detect opponents doubles. At 20th level, the warg's senses are so acute that he gains blindsense to a range of 30 ft.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm connected at home now! I can't find my Midnight book though. It's gotta be around here somewhere. I should be able to update in the next few days.


----------



## Krug

Thanks madmic! Have chose Sight, and also the feats Cleave and Weapon Focus (Greatsword).


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, maddmic for the information.  If anyone is often stuck at work without the Midnight book (like me), this link http://home.comcast.net/~leaderdesslok/midnight/ has information on feats, heroic paths, classes, and prestige classes.  Quite good, although I have found some errors in the prestige class section.

Thanks for updating, Krug.

Now just waiting for Bobitron and Toric.  Toric, you around?


----------



## Bobitron

Found my book!

Changes made:

Level to 3
HP to 19
Fort and Ref saves +1
BAB increases to +2
Additional 7 skill points, spent as follows: 3 in Diplomacy, 1 in Heal, 2 in Knowledge (Arcana), 1 in Spellcraft
1 additional point of Spell Energy, raising the total to 6 0 level and 6 1st level (I think. Still confused about how this works.)
Tradition Gift 6/day: Inspire Fascination

Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## maddmic

yup.  I meant to post that link but sometimes people get a bit antsy over links to gaming material even though it's ogl.  I figured I'd ask first, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Yep, I'm here.  I'll get to updating the character ASAP.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Character has been updated.

Increased to 3rd level in Wildlander.
Rolled a 6 for hit points, +1 for Con bonus for a total of 7 and a new grand total of 23.
Reflex and Will save increased by 1 to +5 total.
Base attack increased by 1.
Gained Magic Fang (self only) 1/day from Beast heroic path.
Gained Danger Sense from 3rd level Wildlander class ability.
Increased the following skills by 1 rank: Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Speak Language (Norther), Spot and Survival.
Selected Dodge feat for 3rd level feat choice.

Character sheet in the Rogues Gallery has been updated.

Hrothgar, I'm assuming that it is okay that I picked up pidgin Norther?  I figured that Valurel has been around people speaking it enough for him to have picked it up.


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Hrothgar, I'm assuming that it is okay that I picked up pidgin Norther?  I figured that Valurel has been around people speaking it enough for him to have picked it up.




Absolutely.    I'm glad you did.  If you have the skill points, this would be a good use.

Thanks for updating everyone.  I will make a new thread for Chapter 3 in the tonight or tomorrow.  Whee!


----------



## Bobitron

Oh! I forgot my third level feat. Hmmm...


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Oh! I forgot my third level feat. Hmmm...




De' agony of de' feat...  

OK, Chapter 3: Baden's Bluff is up for your Midnight pleasure right HERE !


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Since others posted a summary of their levelling up, I'll do it too (please, don't all jump off a bridge  )

Level 2 Defender
+6 Hit Points
+1 to BAB
+1 to Reflex save

Can now cast 1st level spell: True Strike

Class abilities: Stunning Fist 5/day, Grappling Training

Heroic Path ability: Spontaneous Spell - any 0 level Channeler spell 1/day.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Changes made:
> 
> Level to 3
> 1 additional point of Spell Energy, raising the total to 6 0 level and 6 1st level (I think. Still confused about how this works.)
> 
> Let me know if I missed anything.




You have the spell energy correct, but I believe you missed a biggie.  You should now be able to cast 2nd level spells (1/2 level +1) and you should automatically learn 2 spells of 2nd level or lower from either the Enchantment or Lesser Conjuration lists.


----------



## Bobitron

Whoa. That is a biggie.

I'll have to make some revisions later. Still need another feat too.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir, for the head's up.


----------



## maddmic

It looks as though that my posts that I was out of town failed to make it to the board.  I am currently on vacation and posting will be sporatic.  If you need to move the story, please do so if I can't post quick enough.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks for letting us know, maddmic.  I was planning on making a post tonight anyway - I didn't know if others were waiting for more substance in my posts before they posted.


----------



## Krug

Looking forward to it


----------



## Bobitron

I'll try to update Kaela tomorrow night. Sorry it's taking me so long!


----------



## Hrothgar

That's OK, Bobitron.  I know how busy things can get.

Thornir, nice post with the clamshell.  I was not sure whether to roll Diplomacy or Bluff in for Lodric!    The situation reminds of something my best friend did in high school.  Only it was not a clam shell in his hand...


----------



## Bobitron

I'm crazy busy at work, but I'll make time to update tomorrow. It might not be until the evening. If you want to update before then, assume I'll be casting Mage Armor on Aislinn.

Edit: And sorry about the delay.  Bah, screw it! WHo needs sleep! I'm posting now.


----------



## Bobitron

Making some character adjustments before posting. I grabbed Fog Cloud and Calm Emotions as my two new spells and Natural Healer as my 3rd level feat. My correct Spell Point total is 11, I think.

Edit: I'm considering the Friendly Agent feat from the Midnight book instead of Natural Healer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Yellow Sign

Hi, 
Can you put my name down as an alternate? Thanks.

YS


Krug and Toric, 
You might want to go look at this http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=37115&page=7&pp=40


----------



## Hrothgar

Yellow Sign
If you want to play now, make up a 2nd level character and place it in the Rogues Gallery (you can follow the link in my signature).  The Heroes are in Baden's Bluff, so if you want your character to be part of the insurgency (which would make my life a little easier), feel free.  I can work you in ASAP.

Bobitron,
Thanks for the sacrifice, man.  Sleep is overrated anyhow.  

maddmic
Yes, I can imagine it now.  Aislinn all trussed up in netting on Herger's back.


----------



## Hrothgar

How are things going for everyone?  Pace too fast?  I have tried to pick up the posting rate since the encounters outside the Blue Sky Traders in the last chapter took way too long and the game, I felt, really bogged down.

Thanks for keeping me updated, maddmic!


----------



## Bobitron

I don't mind the pace, but it is a bit quick. Expect there might be times when I won't be able to post after every update, especially in combat situations.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

The pace is good with me.  I have occassionally missed an update but I can usually post five or six times a week no problem.  I have no problem with you assigning actions to Valurel if I miss an update for too long though, Hrothgar.

Otherwise, I'm having fun with the game!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I'm also fine with the pace.  

One note, after tomorrow morning I will be offline until the 30th.  Lodric can fade into the background for a little while.  He'll still fight when needed, although probably not right now since he has all of 3 HP remaining.


----------



## maddmic

I'm ok w/ the pace as well, but I may not be able to catch all the posts either.  If you want to advance Herger when needed, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, everyone.  I'll try to post every 1 1/2 - 2 days rather than once a day, since I don't want to cut anyone out because of real-life committments!


----------



## Bobitron

I'm crazy busy at work right now and have a long eventful weekend ahead. Damn housewarming party! Who's idea was it to invite 50 people?

I'll be back in full stride on Monday. I hope to have time to update tomorrow evening.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks for the update, Bobitron.  I will go with Krug's PC's suggestion since there have been no updates...


----------



## Bobitron

Hey everyone!

An artist new to the site (see his thread here) has agreed to do a drawing of our party! I think his gritty style would be just perfect to give a visual reference for our characters.

He has asked for descriptions of our characters as well as some information on Midnight to help him get a feel for it. I can grab some info from the character sheet descriptions, but I was hoping to get a fresh paragraph from each of us to give to him by this weekend. That includes our two NPC's in the party, Fallax and Aislinn. If you can put the info here, I'll pass it all along to him in a single post to keep things simple.

This group has been together for quite a while now (it will be a year on 8/25 since the first ooc post) and I think this is a great way to celebrate our success!


----------



## Hrothgar

That is awesome!  I do like his artwork!  I've compiled descriptions of everyone below - much of the PC descriptions are right from the Rogues Gallery written by the players.  Bobitron, since you made the request, could you provide the artist the info?  Thanks for suggesting this - I hope everyone is enjoying this PBP like I am!

Starhl: Starhl is a hulking man, with blond hair and blue eyes. He has a beard and moustache, and dresses plainly.  He wields Bjorn's Faith, an ancient greatsword of the Northlands only now rediscovering its power.  His companion is a large female Wolf.

Kaela: A small, youthful teen with a soft smile and gentle voice. She has brown hair and eyes, and normally wears a blue dress torn and stained from years of use. She has a leather apron that covers the front, but only wears it when in the woods or working.  Kaela has become an accomplished spellcaster based on her own strong personality and wields the green Runestone of the North, its powers revealing themselves slowly.

Valurel: Valurel is a snow elf, a rare creature outside of his home forest.  Valurel is a wild looking creature. His normally snow-white hair and skin are covered with a layer of dirt which gives him a grayish tinge. His hair is long and unkempt, hanging wildly around his face. His claw-tipped fingers complete his feral appearance. His armor and clothes are heavily worn and dirty.

Herger: Another Northman, Herger's heart beats the blood of giants.  Standing over seven feet tall, Herger's immense size borders on the unnatural.  Herger dresses plainly in tattered, patchwork clothing. His shear size is what most people recognize first. After that his bright red hair, accompanied by his red moustache which grows past his chin, are the next most noticable features. Topping off this giant Dorn is his large great axe that is strapped across his back when not carried at the ready.

Lodric: Lodric skill with his fists is as deadly as a swordsman with his blade.  Lodric stands a little over 5 1/2 feet tall with a lean build. His closely shorn, dark brown hair has a smattering of red if you look closely. He tries to keep his face shaven since a beard makes his face itch. His well-worn clothing is of a slightly better quality than most of the peasants living in the area, although he has learned to keep it spattered with dirt so as to not attract too much attention to this fact.

Aislinn: A Dorn girl of early teenage years.  Waif-like compared to her more militant companions, she is pretty in her own way, although her body does show the trials of a hard farm life.  Long dark brown hair cascades down her back and dirt-smudged face.  Her eyes are white, dead, blind orbs that viewers notice first.  Scared, yet defiant, the danger her companions face at protecting her ways heavily on her and her concerns are shown in her face.

Fallax: A former scholar of Highwall, the old man has now fallen far.  Scraggly white hair hangs over his face and dirt encrusted beard.  His former scholar robes are now torn and covered in dirt.  He is often scornful of his companions, yet is willing to use them as shields against attacking orcs.  His acidic nature grates on his companions and it could very well bring Herger's axe down on his neck.


----------



## Bobitron

Looks like a good start! I'll wait for clarification from the others before passing it along.


----------



## maddmic

I'm fine with Herger's description.  Just think, BIG viking type guy w/o armor (Hrothgar has yet to see anything oversized come his way.  Not that I'm complaining.  He's just a big target and I've been trying to be very careful with him in his delicate state.  LOL)

Also, if I'm not mistaken on the terminology, I would like his moustache to be more of a long fu-manchu style.  Think the dorn in the book.  The ends could be braided if he sees fit.  If you guys have seen the 13th warrior, I envision his hair to be about as long as Buliwyf.  (The 1st warrior.  Here's a link to his pic on imdb:  Buliwyf  )  Herger is 8'9" and 305#.  He has an 18 strength which doesn't really (in my eye) fit his frame yet.  He's still growing though and by level 5 he'll have a 20 Strength.  (should we all live that long)  Sometimes I think that the heroic path paints a pretty good mental image of the character, so I'll drop a bit in here.

*Size Features:* The giantblooded is a massive member of his own species, but his heritage does not unlock immediately. His body must be tempered and his blood tested before it begins to express the raw power within.

At 1st level, the giantblooded is considered Large for the purpose of the size categories of the weapons he may use. However, this benefit comes with a trade-off; the gaintblooded's bulk makes it harder for him to go unnoticed and more expensive to remain protected; he suffers a -4 penalty to Hide checks and his armor and shields cost and weigh twice the normal amounts. When determining the giantblooded's height and weight, multiply his height and weight by 1.5 to determine final numbers.

*Rock Throwing:* Part of the giantblooded's heritage is his capability to become a living siege engine, throwing rocks that lesser men would be hard put to even lift. So long as the giantblooded has loose boulders, broken masonry, or even the bodies of his foes about him, he will never lack for ammunition. The giantblooded's thrown rocks have the listed range increment and damage.


----------



## maddmic

As for the world info......  I'm sure we all have played this game even before this pbp.  The easiest way that I would explain it is to think LOTR and Sauron won.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Valurel's description is completely accurate.  He also carries a bow and arrows slung across his back that sees action occassionally.  Not sure I can really add anything else.


----------



## Bobitron

Urk!

I'm pretty busy, but I'll get a post up either tonight or tomorrow. Sorry very much.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Here are a few posts that I think refer to what Hrothgar was referring to.



> Jon Rane
> 
> The stones had called him. How? Jon did not know or really care in these dreary Northlands. The stones spoke and Jon heeded their call. He had already spent two days at this stone ring, a Dornish ancestor ring from the looks of it, with its scorched stones and ash center. He had seen no living being, although a Dorn town must be nearby; the ancestor ring had seen use within the past few months.
> 
> Since arriving, Jon had heard the voices. Voices from the past. Voices of the Lost. Speaking to him of the strife and pain in the north. Against the Shadow. The Lost seemed to know him, to call him by a name he could almost recognize, but not truly grasp. The whispers came and went over the past two days, tormenting Jon with their import. She has returned. She has heard our tales. She knows of your sacrifice at the Fortress Wall those many years ago. Protect Her Chosen, for she is means to your end.
> 
> Night had finally fallen on the second day, cooling the land from the abnormal heat of the summer day. Overhead, dark clouds massed and lightning flashed, painting the grasslands and the forest to the west in streaks of white and black. On this night, unlike the others, a faint green halo had appeared over the stone ring. Would the riddles of the voices be revealed?
> 
> Jon's reverie was broken by the blat of an black orc horn, its low rumble carried to Jon on a strong wind. Orcs! And they were near! Peering out from behind a stone, Jon could make out a rag-tag group scrabbling up the slow rise into the stone ring and turning to defend themselves. Behind them, pouring out of the forest, dozens of orcs snarled and roared, brandishing their cruel vardatches, eager to claim their prey.
> 
> The Heroes of Caft
> 
> Reznik peers into the tunnel, its entrance clogged with stone and ash. A bolt of lightning reveals it drops straight down six feet before widening and gaining height as it travels east, its further reaches lost in darkness. Nothing moves within the tunnel, although Reznik's senses reel at the smell that emanates from the opening. Descending into the hole, Reznik waits to assist any others who would follow.
> 
> Aislinn clings to Kaela as they approach the cave mouth, her fingers biting deeply into Kaela's arm. She's...here. Aislinn says in awe, her shaking and sobbing stopping abruptly. Kaela wastes little time, lithely descending into the hole with Reznik's assistance before turning to help Aislinn down. Starhl quickly follows, angered at fleeing the orcs like a rabbit run to ground. Brian stands outside the tunnel waiting for Aislinn to be lowered, but prepared to fight. On the edge of the depression, Valurel scouts the grasslands, his keen eyes piercing the darkness. The massive orcs charge up the low rise to the stone ring, their metal armor creaking and ringing in the darkness. Howls of bloodlust go up. Their prey is near. In a few seconds, the orcs will be here.




Skipped a few posts



> Valurel snarls as he takes a step back, crouching to a lay a hand on Brian. However, Brian's body is already moving back into the cave, pulled by the massive Starhl, the barbarian careening off of the rough cave walls as he madly tries to flee into the depths of the cave, his only light the occassional lightning flash from outside.
> 
> The Shadow-warrior engaged with Jon swings its cruel vardatch, narrowly missing Jon's head. Jon's retaliatory strike with his cudgel only skitters across the orc's black scale mail. The Shadow-warrior who was previously engaged with Brian tries to cleave Valurel in two with its vardatch. Twisting to avoid the blow, Valurel rips the throat from the wounded warrior, blood spurting in a crimson arc. Falling to its knees, the orc stares dumbly at its ghost-like slayer before crashing to the cave floor.
> 
> The three Shadow warriors at the cave mouth advance toward Valurel and Jon, the smell of blood driving their rage and fury. Before the three Shadow-warriors can engage the two remaining Heroes, the earth above cracks and splinters. Tons of stone, earth, and mud crash into the cave. Both Jon and Valurel are caught in the onslaught, driving them into the back of the cave. Pummeled by stone and suffocated by dirt, their vision grows black and they know no more...
> 
> Further in the cave, the blast from the cave-in slams into the fleeing Starhl and Kaela, a mud-slick taking their feet from them and throwing them onto the rough, sandstone floor. Dust and mud grits in the mouth and stings the eyes. A deathly quiet descends in the cave, the blackness absolute. Ahead, Aislinn calls out. Kaela! Kaela, where are you? The goddess must protect you!
> 
> As Kaela rises, her hands grasping the sides of the cave for support, her hand grasps a small, irregular shaped stone. A stone that is warm to the touch. Instantly, a ten-foot area is suffused in a gentle, green light, light that emanates from Kaela's hand.






> Aislinn's head raises slowly from her chest, vaguely comprehending that her name was called. She moves her head, left to right, her ears gauging the environment around her.
> 
> I am Aislinn, daughter of Uriel, spokesman of Caft. Her voice quavers at the mention of her dead father. My village...my family protected me out of hope for a better future. A hope that I was chosen for some greater purpose. By the goddess who lives in the ancestor ring. Her last statement comes with pride.
> 
> In the spring, I was searching for a lost calf for my father. I was on the eastern edge of the forest outside of Caft at dusk when I saw the green glow over the ancestor ring. In the darkening evening I was afraid, my father's words of warning about the fell things that lurk amongst the stones at night. But, the green light drew me. I could not resist. I can't explain it. Her voice fades slightly, her mind's eye remembering the spring night. It was cold, but I didn't seem to notice. I climbed amongst the stones searching for the source of green light. I found it. Awe begins to fill her voice. She came to me, cloaked in the green light. A woman. Maybe an elf. I did not see her long. I went blind. Her hands hover in front of her eyes, before brushing back her hair. What do you expect when you gaze upon a goddess? She spoke to me, telling me that she had awaken from her deep slumber. She was angry. Very angry at how the Shadow had ravaged the land. She said she would be the light that would drive back the Shadow. Aislinn stops, her face expressionless, her mind reliving that cold spring night.
> 
> Anyway, the villagers found me the next day, sick and cold. Kaela nursed me back to health. Aislinn smiles. No one believed me of course. Until I started to remove hurts and heal scars. I could also talk to the land, sense its anger and pain. And I could bring the blessing of the goddess, because, like she told me, I am one of her Chosen.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir.  I was just going to post if anyone had any questions, but Thornir's post pretty much puts everything forth.  Maybe because it is a PbP, so things get forgotten, but Kaela's stone and Starhl's sword are also both linked to Aislinn and her history.  Strange that Kaela has not used the stone more. 

Once I get some posts detailing some history (I'm looking for some role-playing  ), I'll post the reply from Elaural.


----------



## Bobitron

Hmmm. I'll get something up tonight.

I have to admit, I'm really not clear on the type of items we were given, so I peeked a bit at the Midnight book and now I have a better understanding. I'll make a point to use the stone more often. It's hard to get excited about a 10' radius of light unless you need light, but I am excited to see what might develop.


----------



## Hrothgar

I've been waiting for Kaela to use that stone!  

BTW, for everyone's notice and I have said this before, it is my policy that every member of a party receive a covenant item (unless they die or are dead!).  It is too bad PbP's don't progress as fast as table top games.  Valurel has been here from the beginning and is still waiting!  Rest assured, I have not forgotten any of you.  I guess patience is key in PbP!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Yup, patience is key, but somehow this game still progresses faster than my live groups.  Of course that could be because they keep breaking up


----------



## Bobitron

Grrr, too busy at work tonight. I'll get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## Hrothgar

Well, I am very pleased how the story has progressed so far.  It seems the Heroes could have taken a number of different courses of action (the flight after the Fell attack, going to see the Elven emmissary, crossing swords with the insurgents).  In some cases I anticipated different actions, so this is exciting to me to see how this story is unfolding!

How is everyone doing?  Do you want me to increase the post rate?  Last time I did, several felt it was too fast.  Any suggestions?  Critiques?  Desires?

maddmic, I need you to roll two Will saves for Herger.  I also posted this in the IC thread.  Once I have the save results, I will continue the story.  I feel comfortable rolling damage, attacks, etc. during battle to speed it up, but I myself would not trust someone else to roll saves, so I will always let the players do it.  Unless they take too long to reply...


----------



## Bobitron

I'm going to have trouble posting more than a couple times a week at my current state, I'm afraid.  :\


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric and Krug?  You guys around?  I will post in a day or two if I don't hear from you.

Bobitron, don't feel bad about the picture.  Fallax was an able ally and did help the Heroes at times.  I think a portrait like that would be fun to look back on in time..."Yeah, this was our group.  This guy died.  This guy left after a few months.  And this guy betrayed us..."  Good memories.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Toric and Krug?  You guys around?  I will post in a day or two if I don't hear from you.
> 
> Bobitron, don't feel bad about the picture.  Fallax was an able ally and did help the Heroes at times.  I think a portrait like that would be fun to look back on in time..."Yeah, this was our group.  This guy died.  This guy left after a few months.  And this guy betrayed us...and we chopped him into tiny pieces"  Good memories.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## Bobitron

Hehehe! That little bastard.


----------



## Hrothgar

Where's the love?


----------



## Bobitron

Yay! Conlan finished his illustration of our heroes. Check it out here and please stop in his thread to give your thanks of so inclined.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Bobitron, for suggesting the portrait idea to Conlan.  This may be the greatest reward I have ever had DMing.  I left a message for Conlan in the other thread, but I don't think it captures exactly how I feel about that picture.  I am in shock.  I feel such pride.  I feel so motivated to keep this game going and reward my players for such good times!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar, just a quick note to let you know I will be on vacation from this Sunday, October 8th through Thursday, October 19th.  I will possibly have internet access while I'm away but will probably have little time for posting.  I will return to normal posting on Friday, October 20th.  Feel free to NPC Valurel during this time.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks for letting me know, Toric.  I will have Valurel go with the flow, so to speak, and let Krug's Starhl move the action and decisions along.


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric, Krug, maddmic - you around?  Just waiting on your next posts.  We've got a big battle brewing in Baden's Bluff!


----------



## Bobitron

Toric is on vacation.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Toric is on vacation.




Ack.  I knew that.  Sorry, Toric.  I really do listen to my players.  Really.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Maddmic, couldn't you have found a dice rolling website that rolls decent for players instead of DMs?


----------



## maddmic

lol  I know what you mean.  Herger finally made his will save, after he was knocked out and didn't need to do it any more.  LOL


----------



## Bobitron

Sweet items, guys! I'm so proud of you both. *sniff*


----------



## maddmic

Yeah, that spike is nice.  Although, after reading the description for the feat, that could be REALLY dangerous.  

On a different note, I will be on vacation from Nov 15th until Nov 29th.  Posting will probably continue, but if the story needs to be moved along, I have no issues with you placing Herger on autopilot if I don't respond in a timely manner.


----------



## Hrothgar

Sorry for the delay, guys.  Work has me swamped.

Fleeing back into the caves essentially closes this chapter.  I will make my final post, but feel free to ask the NPCs questions.  My last post will summarize what the Heroes are up against, and since there is a lot there, please ask questions if you have them.

In the meantime...everyone is 4th level!  Herger and Lodric made 3rd level earlier in the chapter, but I did not advance them given the nonstop action going on.  Please update your character sheets in the rogue gallery.  You can find the link in my signature.  If you have a covenant item, please indicate its powers on your character sheet.  Herger, if you wish to rename yours, feel free.  Valurel and Kaela, both of you still do not know the entire history behind yours, but I hope that will be revealed in the future!

I will announce a new post for the next chapter in the next few days!


----------



## maddmic

Awesome!  Ok, Herger is now 4th level.  I can't remember the HP rule, so I just did the 75% rule.  Since I took 7 for 2nd, I took 8 for 3rd and then 7 for 4th.  I discovered an error on Hergers skills.  I had only given him 4 for 2nd level.  I have remedied that.  

Now, for me to ask the question I already know the answer to......
All of Hergers stuff is gone, correct?  I'm guessing that anything he was carrying would've been taken from him while unconcious, especially his greataxe.

That being said, he has a few questions for the insurgents.  Would it be better to post in the IC thread, or ask them here in the OOC?


----------



## corcio

any room left in this adventure for 1st lvl characters?


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Ok, Herger is now 4th level.  I can't remember the HP rule, so I just did the 75% rule.  Since I took 7 for 2nd, I took 8 for 3rd and then 7 for 4th.  I discovered an error on Hergers skills.  I had only given him 4 for 2nd level.  I have remedied that.
> 
> Now, for me to ask the question I already know the answer to......
> All of Hergers stuff is gone, correct?  I'm guessing that anything he was carrying would've been taken from him while unconcious, especially his greataxe.




Doh! @^#&!  I knew I forgot something in that last post!  Yes, Herger's stuff is gone, taken by the Shadow.  However, Ensin recovered Starhl's sword.  I have amended my post from last night.

Actually, I can't remember the hit point rule either.  Were we rolling or taking 75%?  Anyone remember?



> That being said, he has a few questions for the insurgents.  Would it be better to post in the IC thread, or ask them here in the OOC?




Might as well do it in the IC thread, then we have one tidy place where you can always look back to find in-game questions answered.  I just noticed I called maddmic, Bobitron and Toric by their character names in my last post.  Sorry, it was a late night last night.  


Sure, corcio.  I would make your character 2nd level for survival purposes.  You can find the character creation thread in my sig below.  If you plan on playing an Elf or Dwarf or related cousins, realize the Heroes are currently in Erenland and you should have a strong reason why your character is in such a dangerous position and how they have maintained their cover.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

As far as hit points are concerned, I believe we were rolling.  I know I haven't taken 75%.  When Valurel made 2nd level he didn't even get 50% from the roll.  Anyway, someone else who has been here since the beginning can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe we were rolling and using the "honor system".


----------



## corcio

ok sweet give me some time to prepared a character and read up on some more info and ill hop in somewhere and hopefully help out as best i can.
thanks


----------



## Bobitron

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> As far as hit points are concerned, I believe we were rolling.  I know I haven't taken 75%.  When Valurel made 2nd level he didn't even get 50% from the roll.  Anyway, someone else who has been here since the beginning can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe we were rolling and using the "honor system".




I just did the math on Kaela and I think I rolled. Channelers are d6 hit die, right? So I have 6 (1st) +3 (2nd) +4 (3rd) +6 (Constitution).

Looks like Kaela will get +1 BAB, +1 Will, +1d6+2 hp, a bonus feat, and a spell point.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I just did the math on Kaela and I think I rolled. Channelers are d6 hit die, right? So I have 6 (1st) +3 (2nd) +4 (3rd) +6 (Constitution).
> 
> Looks like Kaela will get +1 BAB, +1 Will, +1d6+2 hp, a bonus feat, and a spell point.



 Don't forget the ability score increase for 4th level.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Lodric rolled his hit points for 3rd and 4th level: total 8.

Increase Strength to 13 for standard 4th level bonus.
Increase Strength to 14 for Heroic Path bonus
+1 to all saves
+1 to AC
+2 to BAB
Added Dodge for 3rd level feat
+16 skill points
+4 competency bonus to Bluff from Heroic Path


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir.  Make sure to add your covenant item to your character sheet if you have not already done so.

maddmic, let's roll your hit die for the levels you gained.  We are on the honor system as Toric said, so just go ahead and roll.  

How is the update going for everyone else?


----------



## maddmic

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Thanks, Thornir.  Make sure to add your covenant item to your character sheet if you have not already done so.
> 
> maddmic, let's roll your hit die for the levels you gained.  We are on the honor system as Toric said, so just go ahead and roll.
> 
> How is the update going for everyone else?




Sounds good.  I rolled an 8 and 7.


j/k  

I really rolled a 7 and 6 respectively.  I'll amend HPs post haste.  I will also ask my q's in the IC thread.


----------



## maddmic

Also, here's the level ups....

level 3 bump
+1 bab, +1 Ref, +1 Will, +9 HP (7 +2 con), +5 SPs (+1 to Intimidate, +1 to climb, +1 to Jump, +1 to Knowledge: Shadow, +1 Swim), +  Feat (Iron Will), + Intimidating Size +2 (Heroic Path)

level 4 bump
+1 st, +1 bab, +1 Fort, +8 HP (6 +2 con), +5 SPs (+1 to Intimidate, +1 to climb, +1 to Jump, +1 to Knowledge: Shadow, +1 Swim), + Fighter Bonus Feat (Weapon Specialization: Greataxe), + Fast Movement +5ft. (Heroic Path), + Endurance Feat (Warriors way: Survivor)


----------



## Bobitron

Still need to select my bonus feat and apply my skill points. Added 5 hp (1d6+2).

Edit: Done except for my two new spells. I'm having trouble deciding; any suggestions?

*Kaela*







4th level Erenlander Channeler 

Age: 17
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 90
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Green
Class: Charismatic Channeler
Level: 4
Alignment: NG

Statistics:

STR: 10 (-2 racial adjustment)
DEX: 14
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 14
CHA: 17 (+2 racial adjustment, 4th level advance)

Hit Points: 24

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +3 (base +1, CON +2)
Reflex: +3 (base +1, DEX +2)
Will: +6 (base +4, WIS +2)

Armor Class: 12 (Base 10 + 2 DEX)

Base Attack Bonus: +3

Weapons/attacks:
Dagger (+3, 1d4 piercing damage, 19-20/x2 Crit)

Skills: (37 +9 racial) 7

Appraise 
Balance +2
Bluff* +11 (5 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 Skill Focus)
Climb +0
Concentration* +11 (7 ranks, +2 Con, +2 Master Adventurer)
Craft (Alchemy) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Decipher Script* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy* +12 (7 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Negotiator feat)
Disguise +3
Forgery +2
Gather Information* +6 (3 ranks, +3 Cha)
Heal* +9 (7 ranks, +2 Wis)
Hide +2
Intimidate* +3
Jump +0
Knowledge (arcana)* +11 (7 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Master Adventurer)
Knowledge (spirits)* +5 (3 rank, +2 Int)
Listen +2
Move Silently +2
Perform +3
Profession (Herbalist) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Wis)
Ride* +2
Search* +2
Sense Motive* +9 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Negotiator feat)
Speak Language* 1 (Norther)
Spellcraft* +9 (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Master Adventurer)
Spot +2
Survival +2
Swim +0

Heroic Path: Pureblood
Heroic Abilties: Master Adventurer +2, applied to Spellcraft, Knowledge (arcana), and Concentration)
Force of Personality 6/day. 
-Inspire Confidence, +4 morale bonus to saves against enchantment or fear effects.
-Inspire Fascination, fascinates class level in creatures within 120 feet.
-Inspire Fury, +1 morale bonus on initiative rolls, attack rolls, and weapon damage rolls to allies within 60 feet.
See here for details of uses.

*Feats:*
Negotiator (starting feat, +2 bonus to Diplomacy and Sense Motive)
Spellcasting (racial bonus feat, Enchantment)
Skill Focus: Bluff (racial bonus feat, +3 to Bluff checks)
Magecraft: Charismatic (1st level Channeler feat)
Spellcraft (2nd level Channeler feat, Conjuration)
Tradition Gift 6/day: Inspire Fascination
Natural Healer (3rd level feat, restore character w/ negative hit points to 1 hp with Heal check, long term care restores 3 x the normal amount)
Spell Knowledge (Channeler bonus feat, add two spells of a school you can cast)

*Spells:*
Prestidigitation 
Read Magic 
Ghost Sound
Mage Hand
Charm Person
Sleep
Obscuring Mist
Mage Armor
Fog Cloud
Calm Emotions
*2 more Enchantment or Conjuration spells*

Spell Points:
12 (3 base + 3 Cha + 3 Cha + 1 2nd + 1 3rd +1 4th)

Racial Features: 
Two bonus feats at first level
+2 to Cha, -2 to Str
8 extra skill points at first level, 2 extra skill points at each additional level
4 bonus ranks in Profession

Languages:
Erenlander, Norther

Equipment:
Dagger, kept hidden in the back of her loft wrapped in cloth
Small, flat tipped knife for cutting herbs
Light blue dress, dulled by age to a flat color
Leather Apron
Belt w/ pouch
sack containing herbs worth 50vp, kept in her loft
Infused oil, 20 doses, kept in her loft (+2 Bonus to Fort saves vs. Poison)
Infused oil, 20 doses, kept in her loft (+2 Bonus to Fort saves vs. Disease)
Gnaw root, 5 (+2 Bonus to Spot checks)
Gnaw root, 5 (+2 Bonus to Listen checks)
Mysterious green stone (covenant item, glows with a pale green light in a 10' radius at will when held, all animal attitudes toward wielder improve by one step, barkskin 1/day)


----------



## Hrothgar

Guys, thanks for updating.

Toric, Krug, once your characters are updated, we'll start.

As for when we will start, it will have to be, by the earliest, the week after Thanksgiving.  I am with my wife in Fargo with her mother who is very ill.

maddmic, sorry for the terse responses in the IC, but I tried to answer all your questions and keep the reply short.

Have a good holiday everyone.


----------



## Bobitron

I hope all goes well with your step-mother, Hroth.

Have a great holiday, everyone. Even you Canadadians.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Updates to Valurel
Increased to level 4 Wildlander
Rolled a 5 for hit points for a total of 6 and a new grand total of 29
Increase Constitution to 13 for standard 4th level bonus
added Bear's Endurance (self only) 1/day for Beast heroic path 4th level ability
added Hunter's Strike 1/day for Wildlander 4th level ability
+1 to Fortitude save
+1 to BAB
+7 skill points (added 1 rank to climb, hide, knowledge (nature), listen, move silently, spot and survival)

These changes were all applied to the character sheet in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Bihlbo

Hrothgar, is this game accepting new recruits or alternates?  I've read a little of what's been happening, and I really like the Midnight setting.  I'd love to get in on this game, if you have room.

-Bill


----------



## maddmic

Those responses were fine Hrothgar.  Although, I was hoping for a +20 great axe to waste my enemies with.....

Take your time, we'll be here.  Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Krug

Thanks. Give me a day... just finished a big project and recuperating. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Krug

Pretty much updated and rolled a 7 for HP. However, what's the special abilities for a Warg on 4th level?


----------



## Bihlbo

Krug said:
			
		

> Pretty much updated and rolled a 7 for HP. However, what's the special abilities for a Warg on 4th level?




_Charm animal_ 1/day


----------



## Krug

K updated. Have used the extra ability point on Strength. Should I delete Bjorn's Faith from my list?


----------



## Hrothgar

Hey everyone

Sorry for the delay.  My wife's mother passed away last Tuesday when the entire family was at the hospital in Fargo.  So, Thanksgiving was mixed in with a funeral.  Long week and very difficult for my wife.

Give me a day or two to get the opening post up.

Krug, Ensin recovered Bjorn's Faith and gave it back to Starhl in my next to last post.

corcio, how goes it?

Bihlbo, sure, write up a character.  Guidelines are in the first post of the OOC thread in my sig.  Make the character 2nd level and if you plan on playing an Elf or Dwarf or related cousins, realize the Heroes are currently in Erenland and you should have a strong reason why your character is in such a dangerous position and how they have maintained their cover.

Thanks to all for updating.


----------



## Bobitron

Sorry for your loss, H.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

My condolences, Hrothgar.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## Krug

My condolences Hrothgar.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, everyone.  Its been tough on my wife mostly.  She had a very strong relationship with her mother.  Guys tend to make jokes about the in-laws, but in this case, my wife's mother was definitely one of the good ones.  A big loss.


Regardless, I do apologize for the delay.  I hope I didn't lose any players with the time off.  But, the new chapter thread is here  (and in my sig) - let's have at it!

Why would Elves steal Aislinn from the insurgency?  Why did Ibor turn traitor?  Or did he?  What is to be the fate of Aislinn?  For good or ill?  Can the Heroes save her?  What vile agents of Shadow now oppose the Heroes?  And what about the old man Fallax?  What vengeance do the Heroes have to exact on him?

Let's play and find out the answers to these questions!


----------



## Bihlbo

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, Sorry for the delay.  My wife's mother passed away




Very sorry to hear about that.



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Bihlbo, sure, write up a character.




Thank you very much!!

Judging by the last page of the most recent game, of the characters in the rogues' gallery these are the characters and players currently involved:
Valurel (Toric)
Starhl (Krug)
Herger (Maddmic)
Lodric (Thornir)
Kaela (Bobitron)

Valurel Itandel - played by Toric_Arthendain 
Erunsil (Snow Elf) 
4th level Wildlander (Beast)

Name:  Starhl Ikehal (Krug)
Class: Barbarian2/Ftr2
Race:  Human (Dorn)

Character Name: Herger Vorand - played by Maddmic 
Race: Dorn
4th level 
Class: Fighter (Giantblooded)

Lodric Tirenn - played by Thornir Alekeg 
Erenlander 
4th level Defender (Jack of All Trades)

Kaela (Bobitron)
Erenlander 
4th level Charismatic Channeler

These characters I don't see active:
Reznik (Elapse)
Brian (Ranger Rick)
Jon Rane (Dirigible)
Morn (Micar Sin)

I just wanted to know so I'd not step on anyone's toes in making my character.  Just off the top of my head, I'd say we're lacking a shifty stumblebum with a reputation as a niggardly layabout.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo
That's correct.  We've been playing for well over a year now and with PBP and that length of time, well, real life claims players.

Still, it is a game afterall, so just play what your itching to play rather than trying to fit a party need.


----------



## Bihlbo

I can certainly do that.  I just wanted to get a feel for the group.  I actually have about half a dozen Midnight 2e characters saved (because I like to build em) and I'd be happy playing any of them.  So I'm going to go for a rogue built to later qualify for the Smuggler PrC.

One request though.  I'd like to use the alternate rogue class abilities listed in _Unearthed Arcana_, and drop the Sneak Attack ability in favor of bonus feats (as fighter).  Reference here

Are you rolling hit points?  Do we get max for 1st level?  Soon as I get a reply to these two questions, I'll be ready to post the stats.  Still working on the character background.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> I can certainly do that.  I just wanted to get a feel for the group.  I actually have about half a dozen Midnight 2e characters saved (because I like to build em) and I'd be happy playing any of them.  So I'm going to go for a rogue built to later qualify for the Smuggler PrC.
> 
> One request though.  I'd like to use the alternate rogue class abilities listed in _Unearthed Arcana_, and drop the Sneak Attack ability in favor of bonus feats (as fighter).  Reference here
> 
> Are you rolling hit points?  Do we get max for 1st level?  Soon as I get a reply to these two questions, I'll be ready to post the stats.  Still working on the character background.




Bihlbo

Sorry, work has been busy.

I think substituting sneak attack ability for feats is fine, as long as it is documented and you feel it is a fair trade.  I have to admit my ignorance to Unearthed Arcana or similar texts.  Guess I have been investing purely in Midnight, CoC, and other campaign specific books.

You roll hit points on the honor system.  Full hit points at first level.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


Krug?  Thornir?  The game awaits...


----------



## Bihlbo

Character's name: Mardo Fintwicz.  He's in the rogue's gallery.

Two questions:
1. What does he have for starting worth?  I'm guessing it's more than what is listed for the class, since he's level 2.
2. Will this character "work"?  I realized after posting that he might step on some of Kaela's abilities and strengths.  I would rather make a new character than ruin someone's fun, so let me know.  (Heck, is Bobitron still in the game?)

I didn't envision Mardo as being much of a killer, really, so the sneak attack ability given to rogues didn't please me.  I plan on going for the Smuggler PrC eventually, so I'd rather give him more options, and get focused on using finesse weapons more effectively (which takes a lot less time with the fighter feat progression).  I don't know much about Unearthed Arcana myself, having never seen it in person.  But I ran across the mention of class alterations in the SRD, and loved the idea.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Character's name: Mardo Fintwicz.  He's in the rogue's gallery.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. What does he have for starting worth?  I'm guessing it's more than what is listed for the class, since he's level 2.
> 2. Will this character "work"?  I realized after posting that he might step on some of Kaela's abilities and strengths.  I would rather make a new character than ruin someone's fun, so let me know.  (Heck, is Bobitron still in the game?)
> 
> I didn't envision Mardo as being much of a killer, really, so the sneak attack ability given to rogues didn't please me.  I plan on going for the Smuggler PrC eventually, so I'd rather give him more options, and get focused on using finesse weapons more effectively (which takes a lot less time with the fighter feat progression).  I don't know much about Unearthed Arcana myself, having never seen it in person.  But I ran across the mention of class alterations in the SRD, and loved the idea.




For starting equipment, I'll let you pick the items you think your character WOULD have, not necessarily what you WANT him to have.  You are familiar with character poverty in the Midnight setting, so I am comfortable with you choosing basic items for your character.

I think your character would be a nice addition to the party.  I don't think the abilities of Kaela (Bobitron's character) and your character overlap significantly, but Kaela has seemed to grudgingly taken leadership of the band and is often looked to as a speaker for negotiations.  I think that might be the major area where the two characters would overlap.  And yes, Bobitron is still around, but he is almost as busy as I am.    

All in all, I think your character looks good.  Since the Heroes are currently on a waterway, I wonder if Mardo has stopped in Elswier for routine business or smuggling?


----------



## Bobitron

Hehe, yeah I'm here but busy as Hroth said. 

I'll get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## Bihlbo

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> For starting equipment, I'll let you pick the items you think your character WOULD have, not necessarily what you WANT him to have.
> ...
> Since the Heroes are currently on a waterway, I wonder if Mardo has stopped in Elswier for routine business or smuggling?




Sounds good, thanks.  I'm going to add some goods then and give him something better than just a handcart, like a raft.  I just read through the first page of the fourth chapter today and understand a little more about where you all are.  Mardo is a trader who travels from town to town, bartering for goods and trying his best not to get caught doing something he shouldn't.  He has a tendancy not just to smuggle contraband, but to acquire it by stealing.  Mostly though, his business is trying to keep himself fed and alive by making beneficial trades.  He almost never sets off on a mission to just smuggle goods - that's just an aside.

*Bobitron*, you might want to take another look at K's spells.  You only have 10 spells listed on her character sheet, and that's not enough.
Magecraft = _prestedigitation_ and 3 other 0-level spells, plus one 1st-level spell
Spellcraft = 1 free spell in each of the Enchantment and Conjuration (lesser) schools
Spell Knowledge = 2 free spells
Bonus Spells (channeler ability) = 2 spells at each level from 2-4

That's a total of 4 0-level spells and *11* other spells (15 total instead of 10) that she should have.  And that's not counting the spells that she could be teaching herself by merely practicing and trying new things (that's how charismatic channelers learn new spells).  I usually see 4th-level channelers with 18-25 spells in their list, so you might want to beef that up.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Sorry, it has been a crazy time.  Between illnesses, end of marking period for my wife and interviewing for a new job, evenings have been a matter of getting the kids to bed and crashing right after.  I have a post in the new chapter.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir.  Why is the time leading up to the Holidays so hectic?  

Bihlbo
Let me know when your character is ready and I will get you worked into the game.


----------



## Bobitron

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, you might want to take another look at K's spells.  You only have 10 spells listed on her character sheet, and that's not enough.
> Magecraft = _prestedigitation_ and 3 other 0-level spells, plus one 1st-level spell
> Spellcraft = 1 free spell in each of the Enchantment and Conjuration (lesser) schools
> Spell Knowledge = 2 free spells
> Bonus Spells (channeler ability) = 2 spells at each level from 2-4
> 
> That's a total of 4 0-level spells and *11* other spells (15 total instead of 10) that she should have.  And that's not counting the spells that she could be teaching herself by merely practicing and trying new things (that's how charismatic channelers learn new spells).  I usually see 4th-level channelers with 18-25 spells in their list, so you might want to beef that up.




Thanks! I'll take a look at it. 

I'm still kinda slammed at work and home right now, but I'll get a post up soon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Bihlbo

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Bihlbo
> Let me know when your character is ready and I will get you worked into the game.




Mardo should be ready.  His background isn't extensive, but there are enough facts there for you to work with and build on, I think.  If you have any questions or if you'd like me to elaborate on what's there, just let me know.

I planned on him being sort of an anomoly in the world of Midnight.  He's a guy whose hope isn't focused on the lack of hope around him, but instead on his hope to simply profit.  It's not so much greed as it is the love of the challenge.  He's friendly, or at least very good at acting friendly, and tries his best to get along with officials and outlaws alike.  He relies heavily on the general freedom that traders have, due to them being necessary to the well-being of the people with whom he trades.

It's up to you, but my thinking is that he's in town to acquire some of their goods (tanned hides sounds like the town's main export) in order to barter them away in a more affluent area, or just in a place where the goods are in high demand.  If you know where that might be, it's probably something Mardo would have on his mind.  Mardo's background makes him sort of local to this area, so he might be familiar with the village, and may even know who he should talk to.


----------



## Bobitron

Oh no! Stupid Charm worked too well.  I'll get a post up soon. I should have a little time tomorrow to review Kaela's build as well.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Bihlbo.  I will work in Mardo soon - it all depends on how fast the players post.  Hang tight.


----------



## maddmic

Wouldn't it be better to just kill the gnome now and not have to work him into the story?  I mean, the little guys always end up dead first.



J/k    where would the fun be in that?  He needs to come in quick so you can stop picking on the dumb giant.


----------



## Unkabear

Hrothgar if you are still recruiting alternates then I would like to throw my hat in.  Though I do like to play the rogue type I do not believe that I would be stepping on Bihlbo's toes as I do like the sneak attack type.  Though truth be told I like the skill point whore type.  I would choose Erenlander and follow the Pureblood heroic path.  

The character that I am playing in my tabletop Midnight game is Tim.  Though they are much higher level I would love to bring him to the pbp setting, even at level 2.  He would be more of a roof runner and stealthy type, He has been the one to go into a town and gather information from the locals about what is going on and doing what spy work we have needed.  Though being the only Human in a group of Fey has placed him into that role I have taken to it with gusto.  Tim would not be a party face, but more of a research and report type.

Basic history would be that recently he was a member of a group of road side bandits knocking off whom ever came by.  Their main goal with this was to sustain a life of eating semi-decent food and sleeping under a roof for a night or two before they ran out of money.  It was not for wealth but for sustainment that they robbed people.  One day Tim left to get some basic supplies from a nearby town and when he returned the whole band had been slaughtered.  Tim did not take the time to discover who it might have been who did it, but get as far away from there as he could as quickly as he could so he would not be associated with them and hunted down himself.

Let me know what you think.  If you are full for the moment I am not afraid of hanging on as a watcher until he may be needed.


----------



## Hrothgar

Unkabear, thanks for the interest.  At this point, I am happy to put you down as an alternate.  The group is getting big right now, so I think I would just like to hang tight.  Please feel free, though, to stop by and check up on us and give a post or two.  


maddmic, come on now.  I don't pick on the giant.  It's just that he is such a big target. 


Thornir, you around?  Anyone else want their characters to go look for Ellard?  I know Thornir is busy so his posting rate will be slow for awhile.  Maybe we should have several characters trying to contact Ellard.


----------



## Bobitron

Unkabear! Nice to see you.

I'll get a post up today. Tough to find time this week!

Hey Hroth, can you shoot me an email at my screen name @att.net? I want to ask you about something offline.


----------



## Bobitron

Yes, my post was a total cop-out. I wrote a couple replies that displayed a LOT mroe confidence, but it just wouldn't stick with what I think Kaela would do. Hopefully my brave and strong companions know how to deal with my suitor.


----------



## Hrothgar

Guys, I apologize for the delay.  Back from the Holidays and ready to roll!  I'll get a new post up in a few minutes.

Bobitron, I'll fire off an email to you next.  Sorry for the delay - did not see your note.


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks, H. I'll get back to you later today.


----------



## Hrothgar

Hey everyone.  Its been slow on the posting front.  Just want everyone to know its your move now.  Anything else Lodric or Valurel want to ask Ellard?  How do the Heroes want to proceed?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm still getting back into the swing of things after the holiday. I think as we stand I'm pretty happy waiting until we feel that Valurel and Lodric are either in trouble or just plain taking too long.

Still here, though! Just checking in.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Sorry, I started a new job recently and my commute has become much longer.  Up earlier, home later, still have to get the kids to bed each night.  Its eating into my fun time.  Oh well, at least I like my work now.  I'll get a post up shortly.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Sorry, I started a new job recently and my commute has become much longer.  Up earlier, home later, still have to get the kids to bed each night.  Its eating into my fun time.  Oh well, at least I like my work now.  I'll get a post up shortly.




Thanks for the info. Thornir.  Real life comes first.


OK, everyone.  Decision time.  What will the Heroes do?  Once I get some posts, I will advance the story.


----------



## Hrothgar

Hey everyone
Slow on the posting front again.  Bobitron and maddmic have posted in the IC thread asking everyone what the Heroes should do.  I don't want to make a post until some action is specified.  Interest in the game is just going to decline unless the post rates come back up.


----------



## maddmic

Just wanted to say that I could have Herger make a "decision" of sorts, but kind of wanted some input as he wasn't there.  I'm fine w/ the posting speed as life has kinda caught up to me lately and my posting slowed a bit.

I say we burn the town down.  That'll solve everything.....or at least the stench!


----------



## Hrothgar

I think real life is catching up with us all.  I agree input from other players is needed.  Unkabear, sorry for the long delay, but I have not forgotten about you.  Just waiting for a decision from the Heroes.



			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> I say we burn the town down.  That'll solve everything.....or at least the stench!




Ummm, with all the toxic fumes in Elswier, that may be the first mushroom cloud Eredane has ever experienced!


----------



## Bobitron

I'm here!

I've been terribly wrapped up with stuff at work and a site that I moderate, but I'm continuing to check in 2-3 times a week, more if I know things are moving along.

I'd like input as well, but I think if we don't hear anything by... say... Tuesday, we should make a decision and go for it. I think my gut feeling is to trust that dude.

Edit: Oh! Toric posted. Just waiting to hear what Lodric might say.


----------



## Bihlbo

Hey Hrothgar, we have the same birthday!  Happy b-day!

So it looks like the players are getting close to talking to a colorfully-dressed gnome on a boat.  I'd like to chat with you a bit about what's happening next, preferably "out in the hall."  Can I email you?


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Hey Hrothgar, we have the same birthday!  Happy b-day!
> 
> So it looks like the players are getting close to talking to a colorfully-dressed gnome on a boat.  I'd like to chat with you a bit about what's happening next, preferably "out in the hall."  Can I email you?




Bihlbo
Lots of birthdays in January!  Seems half my family has birthdays this month as well.

Sure, feel free to email me.  You should be able to access it now on my profile page.


----------



## Hrothgar

OK, everyone.  Things are REALLY slow.  Let's make a decision soon.  

Bihlbo, I just replied to your email.  Let me know if you received it...


----------



## Bihlbo

No, I didn't get the email.  If you replied through the site, that's why - I just updated my profile to have a working email address.  If you sent it to the one that I mentioned in the message that I sent you, then something's wrong - a delay or something.

This is the right one:
bill _[at]_ wiltfong _[dot-net]_


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, maddmic for getting this PbP going again.  

Bihlbo, Mardo's up!


----------



## Hrothgar

Love the interaction/role-playing, maddmic, Bihlbo.  Let's keep it going, everyone.


----------



## maddmic

Just a heads up.  Toric is having connectivity issues from home.  He should post tomorrow night from work.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I am posting from home right now during a window of actual connectivity and will post an  IC post from work later tonight.  Over the past week or so my ability to connect to the internet has been extremely spotty from home.  A new DSL modem is on the way to hopefully correct the problem.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks for letting us know, Toric.


----------



## Bihlbo

Sorry about the delay.  I'd been sequestered while serving on a jury.  

The most recent one is a big post, but hopefully that'll catch Mardo up to what everyone else had just done.  I'm assuming there is a raft nearby that we could use, so if there's not let me know and I'll edit Mardo's actions.


----------



## Bobitron

Hey Bihlbo, would you mind terribly helping me out with my spells? I still haven't been able to figure out exactly how many known spells I should have. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Bihlbo

*This is for Bobitron*

*Bobitron*, absolutely!  I'll include here the spells you _must_ have.  As for the others, those are up to you.  See, you _could_ be learning new spells in the course of playing your character, if you wish to do so.  As a charismatic channeler, you just "experiment with new spells" and make the Spellcraft roll once you've spent the appropriate amount of time working on it (this is the primary reason you want your ranks in Spellcraft maxed out).  In game terms, that means you simply choose a new spell to learn, make the roll, and either you learn it or not.  Each level, you can learn as many new spells in this manner as your casting ability modifier.  If you do "teach yourself" a new spell, it costs XP (so that's the reason it's a choice).  Since you haven't been aware of this, I assume, you might talk Hrothgar into letting you ret-con a few learned spells.

*Freebies*  (Source */* # of Spells Granted)

*Magecraft * feat granted by class */* 1 1st-level spell from the bard list, _prestedigitation_, 3 0-level spells from the bard list
*Bonus Spells* (class feature starting at level 2) */* 2 spells per level for levels 2-4 (6 spells total) -- Since you had both of your Spellcasting feats at level 2, these can be either enchantment or lesser conjuration spells.  You have to choose 0 or 1st-level spells for level 2, and for levels 3 and 4, 2nd-level spells are available.
*Spellcasting* feat (enchantment) */* 1 free spell when the feat is earned (limited to 1st-level or 0-level spells due to the level at which you gained the feat)
*Spellcasting* feat (conjuration, lesser) */* 1 free spell when the feat is earned (limited to 1st-level or 0-level spells due to the level at which you gained the feat)
*Spell Knowledge* feat */* 2 spells, spell level 0-2 available to learn (I suggest _always_ selecting spells from the highest level available to you when it's a free spell)

*Optional Spells Through Experimentation*

_Paraphrased from the book:_
Charismatic casters play with energies and experiment to learn new spells.  It's quite difficult, but it allows complete freedom over the spells learned.  Learning a new spell via experimentation takes 8 hours of work for 2 days per spell level and 100 XP per spell level (half for 0-level spells).  Or, dabbling in experimenting while engaged more fully in other activities takes one full week instead of 2 days, per spell level.

The Spellcraft check is DC 20 + spell level, made after the time is spent experimenting.  Failure means the time must be repeated, but the XP cost is only incurred once the spell is successfully learned.

_How many you could have learned:_
*1st-level:* 3 spells of the enchantment school; 0 or 1st-level
*2nd-level:* 3 spells of the enchantment or lesser conjuration school; 0 or 1st-level
*3rd-level:* 3 spells of the enchantment or lesser conjuration school; 0, 1st, or 2nd-level
*4th-level:* 3 spells of the enchantment or lesser conjuration school; 0, 1st, or 2nd-level

Because of the cost and time involved, I highly recommend that you gain your higher-level spells through the "freebies" like the Bonus Spells class feature.  Gain the low-level spells through experimentation.  2nd-level spells take a full 4 days and 200 XP - that's no small taters.

*Totals*

_Freebies_ (if the level chosen is always the highest available):
*0-level:* 3 bard spells and _prestedigitation_ *4*
*1st-level:* 1 bard spell, 1 enchantment spell, 1 lesser conjuration spell, and 2 bonus spells *5*
*2nd-level:* 4 bonus spells and 2 Spell Knowledge spells *6*

_Experimented:_
3 enchantment
9 enchantment _or_ lesser conjuration
_Note:_ You didn't learn these yet.  If you chose to experiment as you went, then you could have learned, for example, 5 0-level spells and 6 1st-level spells.  This would have taken 850 XP and a _minimum_ of 17 days of work.  You'd have a total of 9 0-level, 11 1st-level, and 6 2nd-level spells (26 total).  You still have the option to learn the spells for level 4 since you haven't leveled yet.  "Hop" to it!  

*What You Have*

*0-level:* prestedigitation, read magic, ghost sound, mage hand
*1st-level:* charm person, sleep, obscuring mist, mage armor, *missing 1*
*2nd-level:* fog cloud, calm emotions, *missing 4*
In total you're missing 5 spells that you _have already payed for_ through feats and such.  One of these can't be a 2nd-level spell, and the other 4 could be any level.  You also have the option to spend time and XP to learn 3 at this level, and Hrothgar might let you ret-con a few more for previous levels (I don't know, you should ask).

Here is a list of all of the Midnight spells, in case you didn't already have this site bookmarked.


----------



## Bihlbo

*Hey Hrothgar*

Just to be clear, what *is* that second boat we stole?  I had referred to it as a raft, and you described it as a skiff.  To me, a raft is a pretty cheap little thing that isn't even a boat.  A skiff however, is a proper boat and worth something.  I'm asking because I think a raft would do us just fine, the setting material makes it seem very likely that rafts are common on the rivers (and therefore more likely available), and I don't see Mardo nicking someone's boat unless he knows the person can make do without it.  

A raft though, heck, "we're borrowing it!"  KnowutImsayin?

*Edit:* This is holding up the game - I need an aswer before I post Mardo's next action.


----------



## Bihlbo

*A note on learned spells*

From what I've gathered, it's a pretty common house rule to allow the number of spells that a character can learn per level to carry over from one level to the next.  This means a character could learn a number of new spells equal to casting ability modifier x level.  This is mainly because the GM is in total control over when a character has the opportunity to gain XP and study new spells (and in the case of the other two traditions, when new spells are available and what they are).  Because the player can't control any of this whatsoever, it's arguable that it's not "fair" to the player to limit them to 3 or 4 new spells whenever the GM feels like it.  Then again, it also makes it pretty easy for a GM to control the number of spells available to a character, if that's the goal.

Just throwing that out, for Bobi's sake.


----------



## Bobitron

Wow Bihlbo! You are a nut. 

Thanks a bunch for all the help. I see it as far more in character to know the minimum, I think. Kaela hasn't had contact with other casters nor downtime to play around with experimentation.

So I'll have to look over some spell lists!


----------



## Bihlbo

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Wow Bihlbo! You are a nut.




Hehe.  Don't let nobody tell you that playing a spellcaster is for the faint of heart.

According to the rules and the lore of the setting, Kaela doesn't need any contact with any spellcasters at all in order to learn magic, because she's of the charismatic tradition (read: self-taught).  Also, she doesn't necessarily need downtime to learn a new spell.  The rules specifically say that charismatic channelers can teach themselves new spells just by fiddling around here and there - the result is simply that it takes more time.  So without interrupting anything that Kaela has been doing, she could have been fooling around to learn a new spell.  In fact, you could say _right now_ that she'd been working on a new spell for creating acid during this past week, and then make a roll for it.  If you succeed, just pay the XP and you learned a new spell!  Then it's another couple weeks to learn the next spell, unless you get time to spend doing nothing but experimenting.

Of course, that's just the way the magic system works.  It hardly means that Kaela needs to try to learn some new spells.  It's all up to you, I'm just helping with the options.


----------



## Bobitron

Maybe after reading through the spell lists I'll want more.


----------



## Hrothgar

Sorry for the delay, guys.  Work.  Work.  Work.


Bihlbo,
I guess when I think of skiff, I am thinking of a small boat, most likely powered by oars.  When I think raft, I think of logs tied together with very little mobility.  I just checked Wikipedia (ack, I'm so damn lazy), and a skiff is a small, flat-bottomed boat with a square stern and pointed bow.  And, just like you said, it can have all these additional specs.  So, I think we are talking about the same thing, I guess I should have been more clear.  This skiff contains only an oar, and is in a serious state of disrepair.  Its previous owner either had no inclination to keep it repaired, or did not have the materials.  Regardless, Mardo should feel delighted he has freed a craft from such a terrible owner. 

Still, I see what you are saying, especially when it comes to your characters actions.  Let's go with skiff for the water craft, but it is in such a serious state of disrepair, the previous owner would fetch little in return for the skiff if bartered.


----------



## Bobitron

Love this game! Sorry I haven't been around much, I'll make a point of stopping in more regularly. 

I hope I didn't overstep my bounds with that post, but I want to give Bilbho an opportunity to join without an awkward scene.

I'll also apologize if my post was too short or lacking in information. Bilbho, I'm not sure how much you have read of our game, but I'm sure any questions you have can easily be answered by one of us either IC or OOC.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't overstep my bounds with that post, but I want to give Bilbho an opportunity to join without an awkward scene.




_Lodric senses that Kaela is being controlled by an outside being.  Unable to strike directly at the possessing demon named Bobitron, he leaps to the skiff and removes Kaela's tongue to keep her from telling everyone they meet about Aislinn. _  

No problem, I was trying to figure out how we would get Mardo into the group rather than just throwing him overboard.

This is a very tough world to integrate new characters with the general paranoia you need to stay alive.


----------



## Bihlbo

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Love this game!




Me too!  



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll also apologize if my post was too short or lacking in information. Bilbho, I'm not sure how much you have read of our game, but I'm sure any questions you have can easily be answered by one of us either IC or OOC.




Aside from my shock and amazement that you'd confide in a total stranger about the fact that you are enemies of the Shadow in deep occupied Erenland...   

Well, it does present me with a bit of a pickle.  It's going to take me a few days to read through everything that's happened in order to get caught up.  I'd much prefer a synopsys from someone if that's not asking too much.

I also want to point out that we have _no_ idea what happened to the people of Elswier.  One (*1*) of us heard screams, but I hope I've made it clear IC that as of now Mardo assumes that the "danger" they're running from is specifically hunting yous guys and he should be able to skirt on past with a sly word and perhaps a modest bribe.  If Mardo's wrong about that... well...


----------



## Bobitron

I might have some time at work tonight to whip up a synopsis. Hold tight!

Edit: Man, that was overly optimistic. Maybe Sunday, I'm working that day and don't have a single meeting to slow me down.


----------



## Bobitron

Working on a synopsis now!


----------



## Bobitron

Caft was a small farming community that the legates largely ignored. They arrived only to take the town’s bounty. A warband of orcs arriving a month early set the adventure into motion, as the heroes decided to fight or hide as was their nature.

_“Orcs! To the west. A war band, just a few minutes behind me. And they have a legate with them.”_ –Perth of Caft

Uriel, a town leader, begged Kaela to hide his daughter Aislinn. The little girl was blind and helpless, but there was always a lingering though in the mind of the villagers that she was something special that would someday be of importance against the Shadow. Kaela had become a sort of older sister to the girl and agreed. It was revealed that Lorne, another villager, had betrayed the town’s secret in return for Uriel’s wife, who he has lusted after for years.

_"We know why the orcs are here. We have tried to keep it a secret, but we have failed. You are familiar with the world outside of Caft, Outlander." Uriel looks Reznik and up and down. "Help us. Flee from this village and take our most precious secret with you. You know of whom I speak. You nursed her back to health! She thinks of you as her sister!" Tears begin to run down Uriel's cheeks. From the west comes the low pitch blat of an orc black horn. Uriel shakes with fear and his eyes lock on both of you. “There is no time! Will you help us!?"_ –Uriel, leader of Caft and Aislinn’s father 

Kaela and Reznik escape with Aislinn as the town is slaughtered and burnt. The others skirmish with the orcs at the edge of town, clearing a path their flight. A decision is made to save Aislinn’s mother from her fate with Lorne before they leave town, with Valurel and Starhl joining the pair. Fleeing the following orcs, it is revealed that Aislinn has some sort of healing powers as she seals Starhl’s wounds with a touch. 

_He bows awkwardly to Ailsinn. "I... I thank you," he says. "If need be, I will lay down my life to protect you, for in you is the hope of our dark world."_ -Starhl

Lorne dies by the hero’s blades, but Melin, Aislinn’s mother, must be carried due to her grievous wounds. They rush toward the eastern woods where Aislinn said they might find safety. Melin turns on the heroes, a flesh eating Fell at this point. After destroying the aberration, they reach the ancestor ring, which glows with a faint light. The ring itself defends the heroes against the orcs, wind and lightning striking their foes. 

A tunnel opens beneath the heroes and they decide to fell through it rather than risk the open plains. A desperate fight ensues as the pursuers swarm into the pit to destroy the heroes. After a brave stand, the tunnel partially collapses, sealing off the entrance from the onslaught of orcs. Kaela also found a small stone with a rune, buried in the mud and dirt of the tunnel, that has revealed strange and wondrous powers. Aislinn believes it to be touched by the Goddess. It serves to light their path as they descend into the depths of the cavern. After a long walk into the darkness, they find a skeleton holding a blade, which is revealed as Stahrl’s sword, Bjorn's Faith, an ancient weapon against the forces of evil.

Aislinn tells a tale of her vision of the goddess. She explains that she can feel the land’s pain. The goddess explained to her that she had awakened and was angry at the state of the world. She would be the light that would drive the Shadow from the land.

_“I could also talk to the land, sense its anger and pain. And I could bring the blessing of the goddess, because, like she told me, I am one of her Chosen.”_ –Aislinn

Walking through the ruins of an ancient civilization and exiting the cavern, the heroes meet Fallax, a former scholar of Highwall and hermit who has hidden in the dark to escape the Shadow’s notice. His abusive manner and lack of tact make him a difficult companion, but his knowledge of the land and recent events ensure that the heroes need him.

Here ends Book 1, Chapter 1, The Charge.


----------



## Bobitron

Chapter 2, Flight

With more questions than answers, the heroes opt to travel south to Highwall, a stronghold of the Shadow, with hope of finding allies. Chased by orcish trackers, they come across the ruined den of a wolf mother and her destroyed family. The wolf would become Starhl’s companion.

A group of worg riders find the heroes and a pitched battle ensues to protect Aislinn. Herger, the giant Dornish warrior, is passing through the area and cannot stand by and let the heroes fight alone. He turns the tide of the battle and joins the group.

Continuing the journey, the heroes are spotted by a group of horsemen who are revealed to be enemies of the shadow. After a misjudged crossbow bolt from the heroes is explained…

Here we lose a portion of the game due to a server issue. The game picks up with Hroth’s synopsis of recent events. We have also now reached a stable group of characters:



> Herger (The Giant)
> Kaela
> Lodric
> Starhl
> Valurel (The Ghost)
> 
> NPCs: Aislinn and Fallax
> 
> _Starhl and Valurel_
> 
> Before the database crash, Starhl was speared by a charging Sarcosan on horseback on the wharves surrounding the Blue Sky Traders, both Hero and Shadow-servant spilling into the Ishensa. Valurel and the Wolf followed, Valurel clinging to the back of the Sarcosan as he tore the Sarcosan to shreds, the Wolf jumping afterwards seeing the four orcs charging down the planks. After finishing the Sarcosan, Valurel and Starhl hid under the wharves in the cold river, following the advice of a dark figure hidden in the shadows. After the orcs dispersed to fetch slaves to explore the river (rather than go down to the water themselves given their fear of the liquid), the dark figure quietly moved through the water and around the slimey wood supports deeper into the underbelly of the wharf. The figure paused for Starhl and Valurel to follow...
> 
> _Kaela and Lodric_
> 
> Seeing their friends attacked by the orcs, Kaela cast sleep on two orcs that charged the two Heroes (these orcs were standing near the battlesite of the Kaela-charmed dead orc, Ghar.) Lodric dispatched the sleeping foes, but both Heroes were horrified to see Starhl and Valurel overborn into the Ishensa. The six orcs gathered near the edge where Valurel and Starhl fell before sending two of their number south, two continued to stand guard at the site of the fall, and two orcs moved west back along the Blue Sky Traders building.
> 
> _Herger, Aislinn, and Fallax_
> 
> The Giant had half-assisted, half-carried the small, blind girl Aislinn down the sword-grass covered slope from the wooded forest on the hills west of the Ishensa. The sounds of battle had come to Herger's ears, but the mile or more distance between him and the river meant the battle would most likely be over before he reached the river.




Split by circumstances, the heroes continue their paths. Lodric and Kaela head for the skeleton oak, a tree where their gnomish benefactor had hinted held an escape, with Fallax, Aislinn, and Herger following. Starhl and Valurel barely escape the battle with their lives and meet with the Blue Sky Traders. 

Inspecting the tree, Keala, Herger, and Lodric discover the tree’s hollowed out logs can be used as simple floats, hiding their passage downstream to safety. Stahrl and Valurel convince the Traders they mean no harm and seek only to fight the Shadow.

Using the logs to reach the wharves, the heroes avoid the orcs overhead and meet the others inside the Trader’s hidden safehouse. Aislinn tells her tale and uses her healing powers to convince the gnomes that they should help.

_“I have had dreams of late, dreams of a great forest where even the Shadow fears to tread. Into the dark vales I am drawn, where even the forest's creatures fear to tread. What draws me there, I do not know, but I will not fail you. I will be brave.” –Aislinn_

After days of hiding underneath the wharves, the gnomes smuggle the heroes away on Bardin’s barge, headed to the town of Baden's Bluff in hopes of meeting the insurgents there.


----------



## Bobitron

*Chapter Three: Baden's Bluff*

The gnomish traders prove true to their word, smuggling the heroes into Baden’s Bluff. Entering the cold water of the city’s quay, the heroes prepare to meet their contact to the insurgency.

“In my heart, I do not know if this girl is tied in any way to our struggle. But, to live with doubt, that I did not do all I could for her...what if she is special? Not to mention, I could not deny any of you my support when you succeeded in making it into the Blue Sky Traders. My fortune smile on you...on all of us.” Bardin, Blue Sky Trader

After a tense meeting with Jodya, the insurgency’s liaison, the heroes sneak down the city’s dark alleys and are soon ambushed by the dark Fell that linger in the fetid water. The creatures swarm up to the docks to do battle and the ensuing racket draws the attention of the orcish patrols. The heroes decided that flight is more important than the fight. Kaela calls up a massive cloud of fog to cover their retreat as they rush for a ruined building in hopes of avoiding attention. Starhl, Kaela, and Jodya linger behind to delay the pursuers as Aislinn and the others flee to safety. Jodya falls behind, sacrificing her life so that the heroes can escape.

Chased by the orcs and in some cases badly wounded, the heroes rush down the alleys in an attempt to shake their pursuers. Even Herger’s act of knocking a rotting wall down to slow the orcs can’t stop their relentless march. To make matters worse, the orcs possess a tracker that can smell the very blood Kaela leaves behind. The channeler uses her ability to put the two trackers to sleep as the heroes once again brave the water in an attempt to flee. 

A young Erenlander comes to the rescue, leading the group into a culvert to escape the pursuit. He reveals himself as Bach Bran, a member of the resistance.

“I suppose as long as the Shadow remains, so will people like us, fighting the oppression. Still, risking one's life for a young Dorn girl...that indeed is a story. Even among the insurgents of Baden's Bluff you should be considered Heroes.” –Bach, insurgent of Baden’s Bluff

The rest of the insurgents arrive. Murdoch, the leader of the cell, argues with Ibor over the fate of the heroes. Bach had broken protocols by leaping recklessly to their aid. Kaela notices that Aislinn has caught ill. Inspecting her, she finds swollen infected cysts about her body causing a dangerous fever. The heroes explain their as Kaela and Bowen, the insurgent’s healer, work carefully on Aislinn. 

"We flee the shadow for many reasons. The fact that we travel with an elf and bear arms is reason enough for sure. However, it is not why the shadow is so determined to find us. I am afraid that it is the small one whom we protect. I still do not know much of her story. I only know that she is special. I know that when the shadow wants something this badly, there had to be a very good reason.” –Herger, Hero and Giant

Jodya survived her fight on the docks and confirmed the hero’s tale. Murdoch reveals that forces within the town seem to be gathering to counter the hero’s arrival. A decision must be made. The heroes can either flee Baden’s Bluff with the aid of the insurgents, or travel with them to meet the elven representative of Erethor, a potential ally. The matter is considered only briefly as the heroes choose the path that might lead to answers rather than flight. 

Discussing Aislinn’s plight with Elaural, the heroes pour out their hearts to show the elven envoy the importance of the situation. 

“The land has directed us to you, Elaural. And I do not think that our faith in you is misplaced. Help us. And know that Aislinn is indeed the Hope. Even if she is not the Hope of the world, she is the Hope that burns in our hearts.” –Kaela of Caft

The assembled group falls into argument as the heroes stand and watch helplessly. Some of the insurgents demand that Aislinn should be used as a weapon. Other feel the girl should be hidden from the Shadow. After a tense scene, a decision is made that Aislinn will remain with the heroes and journey to Erethor. Brunhild and Rowan, two fierce insurgents, are chosen to aid the heroes in the quest.

As the group prepares to leave, the darkest point in its history is realized. Ibor and Fallax have plotted to steal Aislinn away. 

“Thank you SO much for protecting myself and Aislinn in our taxing journey, Northman. You fool! Treat me like a dog, will you? As a former scholar of Highwall, I demand respect! And I will have you bastard! Aislinn is now mine and I will control the power that has awoken inside of her. All of my research in the Northlands near Caft's ancestor ring - I know who has awoken! I know what power has taken Aislinn! If you only knew! I will rival a Night King when Aislinn's full power is revealed! As for you, dog, here is repayment for the way you have treated me!” –Fallax, traitorous bastard

Fallax calls an orcish patrol down on the heroes as he makes his escape. Murdoch and Lodric pursue, hoping to catch the betrayers in Dulach’s Grove, one of Ibor’s favored hiding places. The heroes struggle against the patrol, refusing to leave the paralyzed Herger behind. A legate arrives on the scene! The fight goes poorly as the heroes battle the overwhelming forces of the Shadow. Both Starhl and Herger fall before the onslaught. The remainder of the heroes slip away, once again relying on flight rather than strength of arms. 

Murdoch and Lodric catch the betrayers as they flee. Defeated by magic and blades, they fail to stop the treacherous insurgent and the vile scholar.

Starhl and Herger are left in the sun, crucified by the Shadow’s best tracker, Widowmaker. Slipping into the caves that overlook the scene, the heroes decide to attempt a rescue. Little do they know that they would face not only the orcs that placed their companions on the poles, but Fell as well! The creatures surge up from the water, seeking the hero’s flesh. 

"Haha... where does one find companions such as this...” –Starhl, bad motorscooter

The elf known as Elaural stops the Fell’s advance for long enough to free the crucified heroes. Kaela calms the murder from the angry orcs and the group flees back into the caves, desperate to follow Aislinn’s trail.


----------



## Bobitron

Placeholder: Chapter 4, Pursuit


----------



## Bobitron

That took longer than I expected. I'll try to get to the others over the next few days.

One thing I noticed as I read through- I use the phrase "jaw set with determination" far too often.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron
Thanks for the summaries!  Nice work.  This will help not just Bihlbo, but everyone here.

Wow, we have been through a lot, haven't we?  One thing you forgot to mention: in the caverns in Chapter 1, Kaela also found a small stone with a rune that has revealed strange and wondrous powers.  Touched by the Goddess, Aislinn once believed.


----------



## Bobitron

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Kaela finds her stone here, buried in the mud and dirt of the tunnel. It serves to light their path as they descend into the depths of the cavern. After a long walk into the darkness, they find a skeleton holding a blade, which is revealed as Stahrl’s sword.




I did mention it, but I'll edit in a bit more info. Thanks!

Edited info:



> Kaela also found a small stone with a rune, buried in the mud and dirt of the tunnel, that has revealed strange and wondrous powers. Aislinn believes it to be touched by the Goddess. It serves to light their path as they descend into the depths of the cavern. After a long walk into the darkness, they find a skeleton holding a blade, which is revealed as Stahrl’s sword, Bjorn's Faith, an ancient weapon against the forces of evil.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I did mention it, but I'll edit in a bit more info. Thanks!
> 
> Edited info:





Sorry, Bobitron.  I missed that.  I'll blame it on my head cold and the haze I am currently living in.


----------



## Bobitron

No problem, Hroth. I'll try to get Chapter 2 done tonight.


----------



## Bobitron

Chapter 2 update finished! There is a pretty big hole where we had the server crash, so any insight that can be given about what happened in there is appreciated. I'll edit in anything you guys can give.


----------



## Bihlbo

Bobitron, thanks so much for the reviews!!  I really appreciate it!

Hrothgar, I love the intro of some Fell in the cages.  Classic!


----------



## Bobitron

I hope to get another synopsis done tomorrow night for Chapter 3.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Bobitron, thanks so much for the reviews!!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Hrothgar, I love the intro of some Fell in the cages.  Classic!




Thanks, Bihlbo.  And thanks to you, Bobitron for writing up these synopsises.  Synopsi?  Ack.  I'm to busy to look up the plural form.

Anyway, for Chapter 2, Svelgaut and his two Dorn companions led the Heroes to an old ruined tower where the Dornish ghosts and undead orcs battled in the night.  In the first time in over 100 years since that tower fell and the ghostly battle reenacted, the Dorns finally won due to the intervention of the Heroes and the slaying of the ghostly Oruk.  Not too mention that Herger did an awesom fullback impersonation with Aislinn cradled in his arm as he burst through a slew of ghostly orcs storming the tower!


----------



## Bobitron

Chapter Three synopsis posted. That was a big one!

Also, I wanted to post the drawing of our party again.


----------



## Bobitron

Sent you an email, Hroth!


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobbitron,
Sorry, never received the email.  Net has been down all day at work here. 

Scratch that, just received it. :\


----------



## Bihlbo

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Also, I wanted to post the drawing of our party again.





That's awesome Bobitron!  Who did it?  What can I do to get Mardo included?


----------



## Bobitron

I'd say practically nil. The artist did it as a favor and I don't think he's around on the boards much anymore.


----------



## maddmic

All,

I am going out of town for 3 weeks.  I will be able to post, but the first few days it will be VERY sporadic.  Honestly I doubt I'll have access until Wednesday.  Please run Herger as you see fit.

Thanks and good luck my fellow heroes!


----------



## Bobitron

I finally grabbed some more spells for Kaela to get her up to where she should be. There are plenty I would like to take at this point, but only being able to get Enchantment and Conjuration spells is restricting me. I'll probably expand to another school as soon as it is feasible.


----------



## Bihlbo

Sorry, I _really_ didn't mean for my latest post to sound like Mardo was telling people what to do.  He doesn't really know it's a troll, he just thinks that she could use a chance to take revenge.  Feel free to tell Mardo that he's wrong, if you like.  The Diplomacy check is against _her_, not the PCs.


----------



## Bobitron

I've been afk for a few days due to illness. I'll catch up later today. Sorry if I'm holding things up.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I don't think you've held anything up, but now that we have probably scared the bejeezus out of the Sarcosan woman, maybe you can calm things down...at least until she turns out to be fell, tries to eat one of us and we have to kill her.


----------



## Hrothgar

No problem, Mardo.  Actually, I never thought it was against anyone else.  Very nice call on the Diplomacy.  Well played.  I did not quite expect that.  

Hope you feel better, Bobitron.



			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I don't think you've held anything up, but now that we have probably scared the bejeezus out of the Sarcosan woman, maybe you can calm things down...at least until she turns out to be fell, tries to eat one of us and we have to kill her.




Aw, c'mon.  Like, when would I ever do that?


----------



## Bobitron

Hi everyone!

So I've been talking to Hrothgar a bit about interviewing him for the podcast I contribute to. Over at GroovyGamers, a site dedicated to PbP I admin at, we have a podcast that discusses gaming and online gaming in particular, with a heavy slant toward PbP. A couple other interviews with DM's have gone very well, giving some insight into what the DM and players feel makes that game such a great experience.

This is where you guys come in! I'm working up an outline for the interview and I'm curious if there are any questions or comments you would like to share. We do these interviews to share examples of great PbP gaming with our audience, and I think this group has worked together to make this game one of the best PbP's I've been associated with.

Here's some examples of questions asked on a previous podcast.

*Tell us about your game.*

_Give the kind of information you might provide in a recruitment thread:
- Game Title
- Game system
- Setting
- Number of players
- Average posting rate_


*What about this game is particularly fun for you to play and run?*

_Can you give us one example from the game that could help us get a sense of what the game is about or why it's fun?

This could be any anecdote from the game that gives a sense of the dynamic. Examples could include an entertaining player quote, a situation the characters found themselves in and how they handled it, a plotline that was interesting, or just about anything else you think is noteworthy. 

In the interest of time, please keep this answer to one relatively brief anecdote._ 


*Do you use any house rules that are geared specifically toward PbP gaming? Have these rules accomplished what you'd hoped?*

_I will want you to provide some justification/examples here, pro and/or con._

*What particular challenges have you faced running this game?*


*How did you manage to deal with these challenges to make the game successful?*

After this more general discussion, we move into the nuts and bolts of the game. There will be a thread on GG containing links to each of the threads here on EN World. I'll have Hroth run me through an example combat post and maybe a couple examples of IC posting that he felt went very well.

None of this is set in stone. If you have a particular question or an example of what Hrothgar might want to discuss, throw it out there! I'd like to tailor the interview to reflect the game better.

-Bob


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I have a question for Hrothgar:

*Is it true that this campaign started as a therapy assignment gone horribly wrong, intended to develop more empathy and reverse a tendency towards sadistic behavior?*


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I have a question for Hrothgar:
> 
> *Is it true that this campaign started as a therapy assignment gone horribly wrong, intended to develop more empathy and reverse a tendency towards sadistic behavior?*




Ummm...would you think less of me if I said yes?


----------



## Bobitron

Vacation time! I'll be away for a bit. Expect me back around the 21st.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Vacation time! I'll be away for a bit. Expect me back around the 21st.




Ack.  I want a vacation, too.


Everyone, just when the Heroes crossed the Pelluria, I have fast forwarded the Heroes across the plains of Erenland.  I had several ideas for roleplaying, but with a PbP, that would just drag out too long.  Too bad we couldn't all sit down together around a table!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> I had several ideas for roleplaying, but with a PbP, that would just drag out too long.  Too bad we couldn't all sit down together around a table!




That would be great considering my face to face gaming group just went south last night as two of the players (out of four) announced they are moving and will no longer be able to game.  

I'll have to get to work on that teleportation device I've been trying to build in my basement.


----------



## maddmic

Sweet, Starhl has a woman!


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic said:
			
		

> Sweet, Starhl has a woman!




Krug hasn't posted, yet.  Starhl isn't shy, is he?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

maddmic said:
			
		

> Sweet, Starhl has a woman!



 Oh, great.  You know what that means, right?  Starhl is going to stop coming to fights because she'll want to spend "quality us time" together.  He'll start wearing coordinated armor and weapons, he'll stop cursing, and the first time he goes home and tracks blood and guts on the floor, you know we'll be the ones she blames.  

Women, nothing but trouble.

(Reflex save to avoid my wife's scathing reply...success!  13 years of experience pays off once in a while  )


----------



## Bobitron

Heheh 

Catching up now!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar, did you want me to roll for that reflex save?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Hey Bobitron,

You haven't cast many direct damage spells so far, so a quick note: it might be easier for Hrothgar if you include your ranged attack bonus and damage information when casting a spell like Acid Arrow.


----------



## Bobitron

Yeah, good call. I'll get that up now.


----------



## Bobitron

Hey Hrothgar, that interview is on hold until we get some stuff worked out over at GG regarding the podcast. There are a few celebrity spots coming up (more than we expected!) and things are being rearranged to fit them.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey Hrothgar, that interview is on hold until we get some stuff worked out over at GG regarding the podcast. There are a few celebrity spots coming up (more than we expected!) and things are being rearranged to fit them.




You mean I am not a celebrity?


----------



## Bihlbo

I don't have anything for Mardo to say or do right now.  I imagine he's simply observing, accepting of what others have said, and waiting for someone who has the authority to decide something.

In situations like this, should I post anyway just to show that I'm keeping up?  Maybe just describe Mardo's demeanor at the moment, or something like that?


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> I don't have anything for Mardo to say or do right now.  I imagine he's simply observing, accepting of what others have said, and waiting for someone who has the authority to decide something.
> 
> In situations like this, should I post anyway just to show that I'm keeping up?  Maybe just describe Mardo's demeanor at the moment, or something like that?




Bihlbo,
Yes, I would appreciate that.  Even without spoken words, demeanor can potentially affect tense encounters with jumpy Elves.    At the very least, it lets me know that you have read my last post, told me what Mardo would do, and are ready to move on.  Otherwise, I am left wondering if everyone has read my last post and are ready for the game to continue.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Sorry folks, I might just have gotten the party killed with Valurel's statement and actions.    

I believe his statements and actions are very much in character, especially with his feelings of hopelessness and despair over the past several weeks of game time.  He's tired of he and his friends being mistreated and the fact that his own kind are now doing so pushed him over the edge.  And remember, he _does_ have the Beast path...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Lodric has no idea what Valurel just said, so when the elves turn him into a human pincushion, he won't go to his grave blaming Valurel for provoking them but will instead blame himself for once again not listening to Herger.


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> He's tired of he and his friends being mistreated and the fact that his own kind are now doing so pushed him over the edge.  And remember, he _does_ have the Beast path...




I have to admit that I am happy to hear this...it is hard to emphasize the brutal and hope-sapping world of Midnight by PbP (at least from my experience running this over the past two years).  Valurel's words were well spoken in my opinion; Valurel's words (not too mention his presence) is one reason the Heroes were not shot or turned back to the Fields of Ash and Blood.


----------



## Bihlbo

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, I might just have gotten the party killed with Valurel's statement and actions.




Hehe.  I thought it was great in-character stuff.

I hope it came across, but Mardo's actions are meant to be a type of comedy relief.  He's acting like an exaggerated buffoon who thinks everything just went horribly wrong in order to point out to those involved that things really aren't that bad yet.  Maybe it'll calm things down.

Heck, it might even be grounds for a Diplomacy check!


----------



## Bobitron

I have faith that it will work out.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Lodric dropped his weapons already, so if you are waiting for me to post, no need to do so.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir.  I just needed some time to catch up.


----------



## Bihlbo

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> ... the Elven woman turns to Starhl and Mardo.  Your fate is as you decide it.




I don't know if I made it too vague, but the fate that Mardo decided upon was to comply with her wishes and make her an offer to carry the weapon for the elves.  She could have said that he's not going to carry the weapons, but for sure his statements were to comply and accept that he and the rest are prisoners willing to help their war effort.  Are we to understand that she thought he and Stahrl were unyielding, and therefore intentionally lost them in the woods?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> I don't know if I made it too vague, but the fate that Mardo decided upon was to comply with her wishes and make her an offer to carry the weapon for the elves.  She could have said that he's not going to carry the weapons, but for sure his statements were to comply and accept that he and the rest are prisoners willing to help their war effort.  Are we to understand that she thought he and Stahrl were unyielding, and therefore intentionally lost them in the woods?



I have a feeling it has less to do with the offer to carry the weapons, whether you were permitted to or not, than it does with:


			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Mardo, with no obvious weapon on his person, has nothing to lay down.  His mind however, races in making a list of the weapons he knows of that the party has concealed or cannot lose.
> 
> OOC: In a roundabout way, Mardo is attempting to help with the Diplomacy check also, +12.
> Mardo's hoping that the dagger is hidden enough, and that they don't notice that the strap around his shoulder is a sling.



I suspect the woods themselves know you are carrying a hidden weapon and so they have refused admittance.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir has the gist of it, but realize Luthorien (whom you can gather from conversation does not have alot of patience) is done dealing with the Heroes.  As she stated at the time she turned to head into the forest that the Heroes had made their decisions as far as she was concerned.

Mardo and Starhl are not familiar with Erethor, especially the forest near the Plains of Ash and Blood.  We are, because we buy all the cool supplements from FFG.    The forest at the burning edge is _angry_, and the Whisper is becoming something unto itself, a destructive force that even the Elves are beginning to fear.  Closer to the actual burning line, the forest might do worse than just redirect people entering Erethor - it may very well tear them limb from limb.

Don't feel I am penalizing Mardo or Starhl - they have conviction and made their decisions.  Now let them write their own chapter in the war against Shadow.


----------



## maddmic

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "This is bad"





Classic.  LOL


----------



## Bobitron

Nice update, Hrothgar! I'll get a post in soon.


----------



## Bihlbo

Sorry that I've been out for the past week.  I've been sick.  I'll try to catch up.


----------



## Hrothgar

No problem, Bihlbo.  Hope you are feeling better.

See you in a couple of weeks, Krug.


----------



## maddmic

Herger has been bumped to 5th.  rolled an 8 for hp on invisible castle.  one of these days I'll remember to put his name in there....

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1093394

level 5 bump
+1 bab, +10 HP (8 +2 con), +5 SPs (+1 to Intimidate, +1 to Climb, +2 to Jump, +1 to Knowledge: Shadow), +1 St. (Heroic Path)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Lodric 5th level.  Rolled 4 for HP http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1093429 +1 for Con for a new total of 30 HP.  

+1 BAB
+1 AC
+1 to Will save (Heroic Path)
Strike and Hold Defender ability
7 skill points added


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks Thornir, maddmic.  No abilities from convenant items this level.


----------



## Bihlbo

1d6=6 for hit points.

Total of 17 hp now.

+1 Fort, Will, BAB
Feat: Cleaver Fighting
Class feature: Trap Sense +1
Skills (+1 to each):
Appraise, Bluff, Disguise, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Open Lock, Profession (trader), Search, Sleight of Hand


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Bihlbo.

Any replies to my latest post, anybody?


----------



## Bobitron

I'll get a post up tonight. Sorry for the delay.

Edit: Anyone have the stuff for my next level of channeler? I will be without my book for a while.

Also, this is a good time to add that I will be away from my computer for a while starting this Wednesday. I've been roped into a project at work that will tie me up until Friday, June 22nd.


----------



## Bobitron

Man work is proving far busier than expected tonight. I'll get a post up, but I won't be able to level just yet.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Updated Valurel to 5th level:

Wildlander 5th level
+1 BAB
Overland Stride (Wildlander Trait)
+1 Constitution (Beast heroic path)

1 skill rank added to Climb, Hide, Knowledge (Nature), Listen, Move Silently, Search, and Survival

+8 hit points (Rolled a 2, +1 for Constitution and +5 more from Constitution after increasing Constitution to 14 from heroic path ability)

Added Icewood Bow to equipment list.  Wow, +6 damage from strength!  +8 vs. Orcs from Master Hunter ability!  Awesome!


----------



## Bihlbo

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Anyone have the stuff for my next level of channeler? I will be without my book for a while.




It's all right here.  That's the SRD for Midnight, which includes all of the open content for the setting.  If you haven't yet, look at the setting-specific spells and feats available.


----------



## Bihlbo

I'm really enjoying this game!  Anyone have a new post to add?


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks to everyone for getting characters updated.

Toric - no new abilities from Valurel's covenant item at 5th level.

Bobitron - Kaela's stone cloaks the bearer in a continual _hide from undead _ spell.

Thornir - no new covenant item abilities.


----------



## Bihlbo

level 5?

Just want to make sure that means everyone.  Mardo started at level 2 and just gained level 3.  Is he going to be level 5 with the new chapter?  We _have_ gone through a lot, so I don't think it's rediculous.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo
Sorry, if I said level 5.  Mardo should be 3rd level.


As for the story, the final chapter in Book 1 is right here!


----------



## Krug

Ok am back. Sorry do I post on the new adventure thread?


----------



## Hrothgar

Krug said:
			
		

> Ok am back. Sorry do I post on the new adventure thread?





No.  You are forthwith banned from all my Midnight PBPs...  Of course, dude!  Good to have you back!  And no, I have not forgotten what Theiv did to Starhl by stealing his wolf companion.  Starhl might just have a new animal companion now...


----------



## Bobitron

I'm back online and will resume my normal posting soon. I hope to get caught up over the weekend.


----------



## Hrothgar

OK.  Thanks, Bobitron.


----------



## Bobitron

I'll burn the midnight oil to get Kaela caught up tonight. Sorry if I'm holding things up. Excited for the new chapter! It's like a new Harry Potter book or Indiana Jones movie!


----------



## Bobitron

Wow. This level gain was huge for Kaela. I also noticed a few things in the rules that I missed earlier.

+5 hp
+7 skill points, applied as follows:
+1 Heal
+3 Spellcraft
+1 Knowledge (arcana)
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Concentration
3 new spells, now including the Evocation school (!!!) and up to 3rd level (!!!). I chose Fireball, Deep Slumber, and the ubiquitous Magic Missle.
I had missed my bonus feat from Pureblood, for which I chose Friendly Agent. That puts me up to a +20 Diplomacy check to convince an enemy of Izrador that we're on their side when I combine that feat with my Blood of Kings ability. I also missed my Skill Mastery from Pureblood, which I applied to Heal.

I'm a little confused about Lesser/Greater Evocation and Conjuring. Is that a concept new to Midnight? I looked for more in the book and didn't find any insight. Hopefully it doesn't mean I have to skip Fireball. I'll choose Scorching Ray if I don't have access to my first choice.

Posting now!


----------



## maddmic

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Wow. This level gain was huge for Kaela. I also noticed a few things in the rules that I missed earlier.
> 
> +5 hp
> +7 skill points, applied as follows:
> +1 Heal
> +3 Spellcraft
> +1 Knowledge (arcana)
> +1 Diplomacy
> +1 Concentration
> 3 new spells, now including the Evocation school (!!!) and up to 3rd level (!!!). I chose Fireball, Deep Slumber, and the ubiquitous Magic Missle.
> I had missed my bonus feat from Pureblood, for which I chose Friendly Agent. That puts me up to a +20 Diplomacy check to convince an enemy of Izrador that we're on their side when I combine that feat with my Blood of Kings ability. I also missed my Skill Mastery from Pureblood, which I applied to Heal.
> 
> I'm a little confused about Lesser/Greater Evocation and Conjuring. Is that a concept new to Midnight? I looked for more in the book and didn't find any insight. Hopefully it doesn't mean I have to skip Fireball. I'll choose Scorching Ray if I don't have access to my first choice.
> 
> Posting now!




I don't believe that this is new to Midnight, if you mean from Midnight to Midnight 2E.  Basically in order to have the greater school, you have to have the corresponding feat (and have met it's requirements.)  It's on page 123 in the Midnight 2E hanbook if you have it.  The feat is Greater Spellcasting and it's prereqs are Character level 5th, Spellcasting (Lesser Conjuration, or Lesser Evocation).  

So, in a nutsehell, unless you have the Greater Spellcasting feat as well as the corresponding Lesser school, you can't take the Greater School.  Please correct me if I'm wrong guys.  I haven't played a Channeler since the first Midnight book was fresh off the shelf....


----------



## Bobitron

Yeah I guess I mean to Midnight in general. Great School? Is the school's spells split up? The feat description doesn't help.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Yes, the Lesser/Greater evocation and conjuration  are unique to Midnight.  You need a separate feat to be able to cast spells from the Greater school.  You have to be a 5th level character with Magecraft and Spellcasting (Lesser Evocation or Conjuration) as a prerequisite to take the Greater Spellcasting feat of the same school.  

Spells cast from the Greater schools have a spell energy cost as if the spell is two levels higher.  

Magic Missile, Scorching Ray and Fireball all come from the Greater Evocation list.  Unless you have the feat, you can't cast any of these spells.  You are limited to the Lesser Evocation list right now.  

If you really want access to the Greater Evocation spell list, and are willing to pay the higher spell energy for casting them, I would recommend making a switch so your missed Pureblood feat is Lesser Evocation rather than Friendly Agent (your numbers for Diplomacy are already really good and Sense Motive isn't bad), and use your 5th level Channeler Feat to take Greater Evocation.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, I think I'll do that. Thanks Thornir! 

I'll edit my sheet to reflect that later.


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic said:
			
		

> I don't believe that this is new to Midnight, if you mean from Midnight to Midnight 2E.  Basically in order to have the greater school, you have to have the corresponding feat (and have met it's requirements.)  It's on page 123 in the Midnight 2E hanbook if you have it.  The feat is Greater Spellcasting and it's prereqs are Character level 5th, Spellcasting (Lesser Conjuration, or Lesser Evocation).
> 
> So, in a nutsehell, unless you have the Greater Spellcasting feat as well as the corresponding Lesser school, you can't take the Greater School.  Please correct me if I'm wrong guys.  I haven't played a Channeler since the first Midnight book was fresh off the shelf....




Sheesh!  Don't you guys sleep?


----------



## Bihlbo

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess I mean to Midnight in general. Great School? Is the school's spells split up? The feat description doesn't help.




Seriously, you should go to the Midnight SRD sometime and have a look through the Magic section.

The Greater Spellcasting feat is what you need to gain access to the full list of evocation spells.  But Lesser Evocation as a school still has some treats, like _sound burst_, _bestow spell_, and _channel might_.


----------



## Bobitron

The SRD, just like the normal D20 SRD, is a huge help when I'm looking for specific information, but is hard to just sit there and read for me. Thanks to you and Hrothgar for the links, though, definitely useful.


----------



## Bihlbo

By the way, putting them to sleep was a brilliant move here, if it lasts.  You might be able to use _ghost sound_ to produce "white noise" that makes the battle muffled in the area of the sleepers.  It's too bad that most of these could succeed on a DC 20 Str check in their sleep, or _web_ would be pretty useful too.  It might be worth a shot, just to give the elves some more rounds of arrow volleys.


----------



## Unkabear

If at all possible I would like to submit a character concept for an alternate.  He would be a Sarcosan Charismatic Channeler with either the Healing or Dragonblooded Heroic Path.  If you are still taking alternates then I would love to write up a detailed hisotry for him.

My tabletop game plays Midnight 2e and I am fairly comfortable with the system.


----------



## Bobitron

Hi Unka!



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Two orcs are asleep!  Reading the spell descriptions for sleep and deep slumber, it says normal noise will not awaken those put to sleep.  Will the sounds of battle?  What do you think, Bobitron?





I guess I would rule that melee within a certain distance would wake them on a fairly easy Will save. What that distance would be is up to you; maybe 20 feet? 40 feet? I dunno.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I'll add my 2cp to this - if sleep or deep slumber can be woken by the sound of battle, it sort of defeats the purpose of the spell - to take enemies out of the fight.  They already have to make a save when the spell is cast, and their is no rule for a circumstance bonus for things like a battle occuring when it is cast.  My opinion is that the intent of the spells allow someone to easily awaken a target of the spell by taking an action to do so, but they would not awaken without some kind of direct interaction such as being shaken or injured.


----------



## Bobitron

Hmmm... that's a good point. I agree that it is intended as a 'soft' offensive spell. I guess if a chance to awaken happened everytime a loud noise happened, I've been using it wrong F2F since I started playing D&D.


----------



## Hrothgar

I guess I brought up the subject of the sleep spell because of the loud roaring of the ogre and oruks.  Playing devil's advocate, maybe sleep was never designed for combat, but instead as a means of stealth or assassination?  I've always played it like Bobitron, but I just wondered if this was one of those cases were "normal noise" did not apply.  Then again, the spell description refers to it as "magical slumber".

OK, the two orcs stay asleep.


----------



## Krug

Ok I haven't completely updated my char sheet beyond adding +1 to BAB and adding another level of fighter. What else needs to be done? What does Warg get at 5th level? Sorry about it.


----------



## Bihlbo

Krug said:
			
		

> Ok I haven't completely updated my char sheet beyond adding +1 to BAB and adding another level of fighter. What else needs to be done? What does Warg get at 5th level? Sorry about it.




Look for the info in the Midnight SRD, Krug.

The warg HP is very cool, I once played a channeler with that path.  At level 5 you can Wild Shape into your bonded animal once per day (Med or smaller).  Also, I haven't looked at your character sheet, but make sure you have your Warrior's Way ability granted at level 4.  You can read more about that in the Midnight SRD, in case you don't have the book.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Bihlbo.




			
				Unkabear said:
			
		

> If at all possible I would like to submit a character concept for an alternate.  He would be a Sarcosan Charismatic Channeler with either the Healing or Dragonblooded Heroic Path.  If you are still taking alternates then I would love to write up a detailed hisotry for him.
> 
> My tabletop game plays Midnight 2e and I am fairly comfortable with the system.




Unkabear, thanks for the interest.  You posted a while back and I have had you listed as an alternate since that time.  Glad you came back!  Sure, submit a character, but one thing I need to discuss with my players is...

What's next?  As I have said, this is the final chapter in the first book of A Lost Faith's Shadow.  I never thought I would be this blessed to have such great players and to have this game go for almost two years!  Wow.  What a testament to the players.  But, all great things must end.  The characters are nearing the end soon here (at least for the first Chapter).  I have to admit, I have been itching to run a CoC/Delta Green campaign and GMing two PbP games would just be too much for me.  What do you guys think?  After this chapter is done, should we go our separate ways?  Maybe in the future, if luck holds out and we are all still playing D+D and at ENWorld, start the second chapter?  Or do we continue with the Midnight campaign?  Then again, 4th Ed. will probably be out by then and I may be officially retired.  

Then again, maybe some of you feel like some CoC.


----------



## maddmic

Well, my vote is an obvious continue on to book 2.  

I understand if you have desires to run another game and as Toric (my f2f DM) can attest, I've always told him to do what he finds most enjoyable and fun.  Therefore, run what you enjoy and find fun.  If you can't please yourself, then I'm a firm believer that it will show in the game and more importantly you'll be cheating yourself.

NOW....
If you're asking straight up for my opinion, I would love it if you cracked open the cover of an empty book and continued writing this great story.  Scarce are the games in which I feel as close a connection to my character as I do in your game.  And scarce are the games that last with participation from the players and GM for as long as this game has.  In truth, this game is the *SOLE* reason I still frequent EnWorld.  

If you decide to shelve this one after this chapter ends, then I shall applaud you and my fellow players for a well run, exciting, and fun game and story.

If you decide to keep running, then I shall commit to playing the game until it is in fact officially ended.  I think that the group is well rounded, has a great history, and compliments each other.  (Yes even the newbie runt.    )

So, take the time you need to decide and weigh everything.  Don't rush to a decision that will cheat you.  We've got plenty of time until this book ends.....  right?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

FYI, I will be on vacation from Monday, July 2nd through Saturday, July 14th.  I may or may not have internet access.  I will try to post once or twice but can make no promises.  Feel free to move Valurel around as needed during that time.  Incidentally, a new work schedule and trying to prep for the trip around that schedule is what has kept me away from the game since the new chapter started.  Once I return from vacation, I should be back to more normal posting routines.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

As to whether I would like to continue on to Book 2, absolutely.  I think this has been one of the better run and written games I have been involved in as far as PbP games go.  I like the characters and would enjoy getting the opportunity to continue writing Valurel.

The bottom line is that you should do whatever makes you happy, Hrothgar.  If you need a change of pace, by all means do it.  If you still have desire to run this game, I suspect you will find most of the players still wanting to play.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I'll add another voice to you doing what you would like, Hrothgar.  I would happily continue with this campaign, but fully understand the need to do other things and recharge.  I would probably pass on a CoC or Delta Green game.  I will keep this thread subscribed and if you want to return to this campaign later, just post here and I will gladly return as well.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Playing devil's advocate, maybe sleep was never designed for combat, but instead as a means of stealth or assassination?



 It's D&D, everything was designed for combat


----------



## Bihlbo

Unkabear said:
			
		

> If at all possible I would like to submit a character concept for an alternate.  He would be a Sarcosan Charismatic Channeler with either the Healing or Dragonblooded Heroic Path.  If you are still taking alternates then I would love to write up a detailed hisotry for him.
> 
> My tabletop game plays Midnight 2e and I am fairly comfortable with the system.




I would suggest that you choose one of the other channeler paths since the group already has a charismatic channeler and a very high-Charisma rogue.  We would benefit a lot from having someone with a lot of Knowledges (hermetic channeler) and can read, or from someone who has abilities that pertain to the spirit world and nature (spiritual channeler).

Also, if I'm not mistaken we don't have anyone in the group who has the ability to make charms or herbal concoctions.


----------



## Bobitron

Actually, Kaela is an herbalist, but I've just plain ignored it. I'll skim those rules and see if I can make better use of them.

As for the future, I'll play whatever you want to run, Hrothgar. I'm also very pleased with the quality and history we've all developed together. I'd sure love another chapter, but if you want to move on to a Delta Green game, I'd be happy to play.


----------



## Bobitron

I updated Kaela's sheet with that feat change.


----------



## Bobitron

> I'll tell ya, if Mardo were the same level as everyone else things would certainly be different.




What, you would be rockin' the +7 to hit with the sling for 1d3+2 damage?


----------



## maddmic

Bobitron said:
			
		

> What, you would be rockin' the +7 to hit with the sling for 1d3+2 damage?




LOL  Yeah, if that happened, I'm sure one of those Oruks would come over and shake him right out of that tree.  LOL


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic said:
			
		

> LOL  Yeah, if that happened, I'm sure one of those Oruks would come over and shake him right out of that tree.  LOL




Mardo's a gnome on the edge!!!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I'm having trouble keeping track here.  By my count there are 5 orcs still in the fight, one dropped Valurel, one is fighting Herger.  The other three I'm assuming are currently hunting elves.  One Oruk is fighting while the other Oruk and the Ogre are asleep.

Is that correct?


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble keeping track here.  By my count there are 5 orcs still in the fight, one dropped Valurel, one is fighting Herger.  The other three I'm assuming are currently hunting elves.  One Oruk is fighting while the other Oruk and the Ogre are asleep.
> 
> Is that correct?




Here is my tally:
Orc Elite 1: Sleep
Orc Elite 2: Sleep
Orc Elite 3: Dead (Herger)
Orc Elite 4: Dead (Starhl)
Orc Elite 5: Dead (Cyz)
Orc Elite 6: Dead (Starhl)
Orc Elite 7: Dead (Valurel)
Orc Elite 8: Alive - just dropped Valurel and looking for an opponent
Orc Elite 9: Dead (Herger)
Orc Elite 10: Alive - fighting Herger
Oruk Shock Troop 1: Alive - just dropped Kaela and looking to splatter Ladriel
Oruk Shock Troop 2: Sleep
Ogre Fighter: Sleep

I've removed the hit point tallies and left in parenthesis the character that dealt the killing blow.  By my count, only 2 orcs and 1 oruk are still fighting.


----------



## Bobitron

What a fight! Very pleased that the spell worked to drop those two galoots before my Kaela fell. 

I haven't the heart to post right now. I think Kaela is at -2 now, so start my stabilization rolls. I'll get a post up tomorrow. KILL ME SOME PIG-NOSES!


----------



## Bobitron

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll get a post up tomorrow.




DIRTY LIAR!

Ahem. Posting now.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I haven't the heart to post right now. I think Kaela is at -2 now, so start my stabilization rolls. I'll get a post up tomorrow. KILL ME SOME PIG-NOSES!




Aww, man.  Not the pig-noses!  I used to hate having my characters fight pig-nosed orcs way back in 2nd Ed.

It was Midnight and LotR that made orcs cool again for me.


----------



## Hrothgar

SoaB.  I woke up this morning and remembered I had forgotten Valurel.  Sorry, Toric.  Good thing for me your on vacation!  

Valurel is at 17 hp after the days rest.  I will amend my post from last night.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

And here I was waiting for Valurel to rise as a Fell.


----------



## Bobitron

Whew! I was worried. I thought it was odd that there wasn't an ooc post accompanying the death.


----------



## maddmic

whew.  so Herger probably won't cry.  I have to amend my post now.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Whew! I was worried. I thought it was odd that there wasn't an ooc post accompanying the death.




That would have been pretty cold of me to not say anything, huh?  Typical Midnight DM.  

Rest assured, I am not that heartless.


----------



## Bobitron

I had a chance today to review the Herbalism section of the SRD and holy moley the times and DC's involved are pretty hefty. I wouldn't say unrealistic, but hefty, especial considering a band like ours is almost always on the move. I thought I had the Herbalist feat to let me make concoctions, but I don't yet, and the high Survival DC's will make it very tough for me to gather the needed herbs anyhow. Ah well. The stuff I have now would give bonuses to save vs Poison and Disease or Spot and Listen checks, but wouldn't be helpful now. I have the feat to increase the rate of healing, but that isn't much help if I'm unconcious and healing as well! 

Edit: Hmmm... actually, it's afternoon at the time of your last post, Hroth. Can I make use of my Natural Healer feat to get everyone up to full? Also, can I rely on the elves for the survival checks or to get me herbs? The herbalism rules seem vague as to what herbs are needed for the different effects, but could they just 'stock me up'?


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I had a chance today to review the Herbalism section of the SRD and holy moley the times and DC's involved are pretty hefty. I wouldn't say unrealistic, but hefty, especial considering a band like ours is almost always on the move. I thought I had the Herbalist feat to let me make concoctions, but I don't yet, and the high Survival DC's will make it very tough for me to gather the needed herbs anyhow. Ah well. The stuff I have now would give bonuses to save vs Poison and Disease or Spot and Listen checks, but wouldn't be helpful now. I have the feat to increase the rate of healing, but that isn't much help if I'm unconcious and healing as well!
> 
> Edit: Hmmm... actually, it's afternoon at the time of your last post, Hroth. Can I make use of my Natural Healer feat to get everyone up to full? Also, can I rely on the elves for the survival checks or to get me herbs? The herbalism rules seem vague as to what herbs are needed for the different effects, but could they just 'stock me up'?





Good call, Bobitron.  Everyone, listen up.  Everybody is now at full hit points.  With Kaela's Natural Healer feat AND the small power nexus where the Heroes stayed, everyone healed fully.

Yes, the Elves can find the herbs you want - the same amount as a successful search by Kaela during that time.  I'll assume the Elves are searching for you while you help the other Heroes.

Make sure everyone is always checking their character sheets for things like this that might help the party.  I know there is not much in terms of items in a Midnight campaign, but there might be feats that would help.  BTW, I rarely check the character sheets, except to look at AC, etc. that you might have forgotten to post during a battle.  Thanks to Bihlbo, maddmic, and everyone else for helping answer questions.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm having a difficult couple of weeks here. I'll try to get a post up tonight.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I just put up a post, sorry for not getting one up sooner.  Been suffering from vacation hangover I guess.  Glad to see Valurel survived that nasty fight...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Are the torn Carnusil bodies inside or outside the ring of stones?  Could you clarify where we are.  Are we within the ring of stones or outside it?


----------



## Hrothgar

OK, I'll clarify in the IC thread to keep it all together.  If anyone else has questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Bobitron

Gargh! Slammed at work this week. I'll be in the office with some downtime this weekend, so I'll get caught up then. No stupid tree is going to keep Keala down!


----------



## Hrothgar

Everyone
I will be on and off vacation over the next few weeks, so my posting will be sporadic.  I probably won't have internet connection for the next 5-6 days, but after that I will try to get a post up ASAP.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Enjoy your vacation Hrothgar.  




Maybe he'll come back feeling rested and generous, and he won't kill us all.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Maybe he'll come back feeling rested and generous, and he won't kill us all.




Well...it was a good vacation.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I'm not 100% certain Krug, but I think the wolf didn't fall.  I think it is Starhl, Cyz, Herger, Alislinn and Ladriel down in the old way below the tree.  Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, the Wolf and perhaps some other elves are up on the forest floor.


----------



## Bobitron

Oh no!


----------



## Bihlbo

I suppose that this is a time when failing the Reflex save would have been a good idea, huh?  hehe.

I like that I'm not reading the stuff for those who are lost.  Having no idea of what's happening to them is better than knowing.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> I suppose that this is a time when failing the Reflex save would have been a good idea, huh?  hehe.
> 
> I like that I'm not reading the stuff for those who are lost.  Having no idea of what's happening to them is better than knowing.




Hmmm.  Good point.  If others want me to and someone can show how to do it, I could use "spoiler" tags to hide content so you don't accidently read something you don't want to.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Good point.  If others want me to and someone can show how to do it, I could use "spoiler" tags to hide content so you don't accidently read something you don't want to.



 Sure, I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Bobitron

Holy crap this 4ed stuff is distracting.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Sure, I wouldn't mind that.




OK, how do I do it?  I've seen the spoiler tags, but don't know how to insert them.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

You write in brackets sblock to start the spoiler tag and /sblock to end it.

Valurel, Lodric, Mardo and the Wolf
[ sblock] I added spaces inside the brackets so you can see this.  Take them out when you want to do real ones [ /sblock]  Will end up looking like this:

Valurel, Lodric, Mardo and the Wolf
[sblock] Are infused with amazing energy that boosts all their stats to 18 [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> You write in brackets sblock to start the spoiler tag and /sblock to end it.
> 
> Valurel, Lodric, Mardo and the Wolf
> [ sblock] I added spaces inside the brackets so you can see this.  Take them out when you want to do real ones [ /sblock]  Will end up looking like this:
> 
> Valurel, Lodric, Mardo and the Wolf
> [sblock] Are infused with amazing energy that boosts all their stats to 18 [/sblock]





Thanks, Thornir!   

[sblock]But, their Con drops to 0 as their hearts explode from the inrush of energy and they raise as slavering fell.[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic

ewwww.....


----------



## Hrothgar

maddmic said:
			
		

> ewwww.....




 Heh.


----------



## Bihlbo

Toric, we're waiting on you to post!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Honestly, do we need to wait on Toric?  I didn't think there was a whole lot of decision making from our last update.  "Get your weapons ready."  I think we can assume we are all ready and waiting to find out more.


----------



## Bobitron

I neglected to post that I was away for a long weekend. Sorry guys! Catching up now.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Sorry for not posting.  I wish I had a better excuse than "No excuse, sir" but that is about as much as I have.    

At any rate, I will ensure that I am more timely in my posts here.


----------



## Hrothgar

Toric, Bobitron

No problems.  I should apologize also for not posting more frequently.  Work has been killing me.  And it does not appear to be letting up any time soon.  I'll work to get up 2 posts a week.


----------



## Bobitron

No need to apologize to me! 1-2 posts a week is about what I can handle.


----------



## Hrothgar

Sigh.  Post coming tomorrow, even if it kills me.  Or gets me fired.


----------



## Bobitron

Post coming tomorrow night! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Hrothgar

Awww.  I was going to post tonight...I think I still will.

Bobitron, give me two actions, one for the current round and one for the next.  I will let you go last this round and before Ibor's group in the next round.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Hrothgar,  I believe you have a typo in your last campaign post:



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> The other two Elves join the battle.  The Caransil sends to arrows streaking toward *Fallax*.  One slips past his ear, the second slams into his shoulder.
> OOC: Valurel takes 7 points of damage from the Caransil's arrow.



 I assume "Fallax" should be "Valurel."  I also think Valurel should get bonus rage damage for being confused with the old weasel. 

edit: I will get a campaign post up this weekend - I need to reference my books to see if what I'm thinking about doing makes sense...


----------



## Hrothgar

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Hrothgar,  I believe you have a typo in your last campaign post:
> 
> I assume "Fallax" should be "Valurel."  I also think Valurel should get bonus rage damage for being confused with the old weasel.
> 
> edit: I will get a campaign post up this weekend - I need to reference my books to see if what I'm thinking about doing makes sense...





Ack!  I just can't control my minions - they just keep killing each other!  

Thanks for catching that Thornir.  Edit made.


----------



## Bihlbo

Sorry about the delay, I've been working 16-hour days.


----------



## Hrothgar

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, I've been working 16-hour days.




I understand.  I'm swamped here as well.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm hard at work too! On the beach. In Florida.   

I'll be back on Wednesday.

Edit: I have a few minutes, doing a quick post now.


----------



## Bobitron

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Could I also get a tally of everyone's hit points in their next post?




Dammit! I was told no homework when I signed up!


----------



## Hrothgar

Ha Ha!  Next class period, the math of 3E...


----------



## Bihlbo

Noo!  Kaela can't be dead!


----------



## Bobitron

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Noo!  Kaela can't be dead!




Pesky math. 

It's a shame, but I wasn't exactly timid in my actions. I guess I have to pay the price!


----------



## Hrothgar

Oh no!   

"If this is to be our end, then I would have them make such an end, as to be worthy of remembrance!" - King Theoden


----------



## Bobitron

Alive? ALIVE?!

Not sure what happened there! Hopefully Kaela won't have some sort of funky demon-possession or something in trade for the second chance.

I'll get a post up tonight! And I can guarantee she'll be a little more timid in combat.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Alive? ALIVE?!
> 
> Not sure what happened there! Hopefully Kaela won't have some sort of funky demon-possession or something in trade for the second chance.
> 
> I'll get a post up tonight! And I can guarantee she'll be a little more timid in combat.



Oh, don't be more timid.  Kaela already stepped into the jaws of death and got herself spit out.  Remeber the wisdom of Valeria in Conan, "Do you want to live forever?"


----------



## Bobitron

You aren't the one who thought the game was over! Heheh.


----------



## Bobitron

Post up! Sorry for the delay.

Hopefully I can take Cyz out of the fight before she can do any more damage.I'm not looking forward to going toe-to-toe vs her if she makes her save.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm too scared to post.


----------



## maddmic

lol  at least you're full up.  Herger's got 2 HP.  it would seem that it would've been better had he been reduced to below -10 before the big baddy came to town.


----------



## Bihlbo

I don't know about the rest of you, but as tense as the situation is, I'm very gun-shy about posting Mardo's next actions.

Also, I like the way things turned out with that elf archer.  I'm interested to find out if Mardo's completely uneducated guess about him being a Fell is accurate.


----------



## Bobitron

Oh no. Stahrl went loco!


----------



## Bobitron

Boy am I terrified of what comes next.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I'm not reading the spoilers since I assume it means Lodric has no way of knowing those things are happening.  The result is that neither I nor Lodric has a clue as to what is going on and what to do.  I'm seriously considering just having Lodric curl up into a little ball and start gibbering madly...


----------



## Bobitron

We'll be okay! We'll be okay! It's all just a dream!


----------



## Hrothgar

Bobitron said:
			
		

> We'll be okay! We'll be okay! It's all just a dream!




Wait, I thought the Sundering made dreams impossible!  

Yes, this is the climax of the first chapter.


----------



## Bihlbo

Hey, I know it's scary and all, but how about some movement on the campaign this week?  I'm really excited about it!


----------



## Bobitron

Happy Thanksgiving, those of you in the US! This will probably be a busy week for most, but I too hope we can get a couple posts up. I am scared for Kaela, though.


----------



## Bobitron

Oh man! I just realized I am one of the people we are waiting for. I missed that last update somehow. Email notifications are crap. 

Posting now.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm having a rough time at work and probably will until the weekend. I'll try to get a post in at some point. Sorry, guys. Move along if you need to, Hroth.


----------



## Hrothgar

Everyone,
This is the night I have been normally posting, but I am going to hold off tonight.  The fate of the Heroes hangs on a knife-edge right now, and I want to give Bobitron and maddmic some time to get their posts up.  Their actions, with those already posted, could very well end this chapter for good or ill.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## maddmic

I suppose I ate too much Turkey as I have finally awoken from my coma.  Sorry all, I could've sworn that I had posted.  I apologize for holding things up.


----------



## Bobitron

Post is up! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

What's going to happen?  The suspense is killing me - that, along with losing my subscribed threads...


----------



## Bihlbo

I hope we're not waiting on me to post - I don't really have anything specific for Mardo to be doing.  He's just waiting and letting others take the spotlight.

This is a tense, interesting plot twist.  I can't wait to see how things play out!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

What I'm most concerned about is that Hrothgar isn't aware of the problems with subscriptions and is waiting for e-mail notification that someone has posted in the campaign thread.  

I just tried e-mailing him to be sure he knows he won't be getting any thread notifications.


----------



## Bobitron

My subscriptions seem to be working okay.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Huh.  I guess its just the "My subscriptions" page that's screwed up.  E-mail notification has never been reliable for me and I assumed with the loss of the page that the subscriptions themselves were pretty much toast, so no e-mails as well.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Thornir, I did get your email and yes I was waiting for email notification.  All of my thread subscriptions are gone as well.

Post is up!  And I apologize to all for taking so damn long. But, after 2 years, you guys new I wouldn't just disappear.


----------



## Bobitron

Hmmm, maybe I was hasty about email notifications working. They seem to be down for me as well.


----------



## Hrothgar

Well, my subscriptions are down, but I did get an email indicating Bobitron had posted.  I am still here everyone!  Just waiting for posts!


----------



## Bobitron

Happy holidays, everyone! 

I'll probably have time for one more update this week, but then you can write me off until New Year's Eve. I wish everyone a safe and fun couple weeks.


----------



## Bihlbo

I'm _extra_ excited about Christmas this year because I won't have to travel!  That means I can keep up with my PBP games.

However, Mardo is in a situation where a horrible dead-looking *deity* is threatening one of his friends, who looks like she knows what she's doing (_awesome work_ Bobitron!), so even though I'm giving this game plenty of attention, I can't think of something that Mardo could do that would be constructive.  This isn't his forte, unless someone can think of a great _deal_ we can offer the goddess, like, "We'll give you this glassware and sack of salt, complete with papers of ownership in case a legate bothers you, in exchange for the life of the girl!"


----------



## Hrothgar

Yes, Happy Holidays to everyone!  I will wait a couple of more days to post, just in case anyone else wants to upset...err, challenge...uh, get waxed by said undead deity.  

Didn't Mardo have a suit of plate in that cart of his?    Chargin' in with a dagger and a prayer...


----------



## Bobitron

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> ...(_awesome work_ Bobitron!)




Awesome work? I'm just doing what the Widowmaker tells me to! Heheh. Good thing Hroth has a talent for giving us enough info to work from, 'cause I'd be standing there otherwise.


----------



## Bobitron

Hope the hoildays went great for everyone! 

Okay, now I am having trouble with email notifications. I'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

My apologies for not posting for a month.  No excuse, sir!  Although I will admit, the subscription feature not working is a serious annoyance.


----------



## Hrothgar

No problem, Toric.

The last post was made in the IC thread for Chapter 1.

Whew!  It only took us, what, 2 and 1/2 years?  What a ride!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Well, since I'm here I'll be the first to ask...

What are your plans from here, Hroth?  Planning a Chapter 2?  Ending the game here?  (Nice end to Chapter 1, btw)  I'm definitely up for continuing, obviously with a new character as Valurel went out with a blaze of glory.  Or I might be up for something else if you decide to move to another game depending on what you plan to do.

At any rate, it has been a blast.  You are a heck of a writer, Hroth!


----------



## Bihlbo

Hrothgar, I don't mean to sound like a brownnosing sycophant, but you've done a *superb* job with this game!  I know I've only been in on the tail end with Chapter 5 here, but the way you've handled pacing, rules, the plot, descriptions.... I'm seriously impressed.  I didn't think a PBP game could be so interesting and exciting.  I love the way you've used the setting information too, and some of the ways you've kept posts clear and easy to follow are an improvement over what I've seen elsewhere.  And you _are _an excellent writer.

In fact, on a number of occasions I've pointed the GM running my current weekly Midnight game to this one so he can get some good ideas for what we're doing in our game.  When we encountered the caged undead along the road of blood and tears, I'll tell ya, we were spooked!  If we ever end up in the Darkening Wood, I hope there's a bit of ghost stories we can tell about the place too.

I really hope there's a Book 2, and that I can get in on Book 2, Chaper 1.  If you're planning to continue this storyline, are you thinking of involving new characters, or telling the further tales of those from Book 1?

Please, give us a heads up if you start something new because I'd like to get in on it, regardless of what it is.


----------



## Bobitron

Wow! I might have searched a little harder for song lyrics if I knew that it might come back to haunt people!

Great ending, Hroth. I'm up for continuing as well.


----------



## maddmic

Very nice way to end it (so far).  I too must stand with the others and say it's been a pleasure to be in this campaign to this point.  I too would also like to say that I am REALLY wanting you to seriously consider cracking open chapter 2.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

It has been a lot of fun being part of this.  Hrothgar, I believe you indicated you were going to do something else for a while and might come back to Midnight later.  If you do, please let me know.  If you decide to continue right now, I will probably take a pass on the next chapter, at least to start, as I am heading into a period where I will be extremely busy with work, family and three really intense semesters working on my Masters degree (hopefully the final three semesters).


----------



## Hrothgar

Everyone
I apologize for not responding sooner.  Work is kicking my butt and I had a funeral to attend last weekend.

As for the future, right now I am burning out.  Like I said, I am drowning in work.  Someday I will continue Lost Faith's Shadow, but right now, I don't have the energy.  Additionally, I want run a d20 Cthulhu game, but I will probably wait until the summer.  Actually, I might try it over at Groovy Gamers.

If I do run Midnight again, I certainly will try to contact you all (assuming the email function still works (and I can find everyone if this site changes).  Regardless, you all have reserved spots in my games, just in case I can't contact you and you happen along and find interest in a PbP I am running.  BTW, how could I contact you all if I plan on running the second chapter in the future?  Some of you have emailed me before.  Is it through the email function here or is my email address listed in my profile?

Thanks to all of you for playing.  For some of you, it was over 2 years!  Wow!  I hope everyone had a good time and good memories.  As for me, I often open up the pic of the Heroes and reminisce about the adventures we have had.  Too bad we could not get Mardo in that pic, with his garish outfit and business-minded attitude.  That would have been good for a laugh, because despite that exterior, he was such a good comrade.  Such good times.  Like I have said before, I just wish we could all sit around a table and game and shoot stories since you all are great players and great people.

Take care, and maybe someday, don't be surprised to find an email from me wanting to start the second chapter.


----------



## Krug

Thanks Hrothgar. One of the best PBPs I've had the pleasure to play in. Hoped we could at least finish this part of the adventure, but I can understand how work takes its toll.

All the best!


----------



## maddmic

Sad to see this shut down as this was one of the few games I could count on still being active when I logged into the site every day.

Let me know when/if you'll resume things and Herger will be eager to join the fray.


----------



## Bobitron

Just checking in on my Midnight pals. 

I hope all is well!

-Bob


----------



## Hrothgar

Hi Bobitron!  Busy as usual.  I've been thinking about running a CoC game at GrooveyGamers in the next sixth months or so... I hope things are going well for _you _as well!

Hrothgar


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Just checking in on my Midnight pals.
> 
> I hope all is well!
> 
> -Bob




Howdy Bob!  How are things with you?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Hi Bobitron!  Busy as usual.  I've been thinking about running a CoC game at GrooveyGamers in the next sixth months or so... I hope things are going well for _you _as well!
> 
> Hrothgar




Good to see you're still around, Hroth!


----------



## Bobitron

I hope all is well with all my Midnight friends! Maybe Hrothgar is ready to start the next era of the game?


----------



## maddmic

Bobitron said:


> I hope all is well with all my Midnight friends! Maybe Hrothgar is ready to start the next era of the game?




That sure would be nice......I'm back on 12 hours shifts in the middle of the night and could use with some other activities.......

Hope all are well!


----------



## Bihlbo

Hey guys, I just wanted to poke my head in and say hello. It's been a year since this game wrapped up! I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Bobitron

Miss this game! Kaela was one of my favorite pbp characters and the group was fantastic to work with. I hope this message finds all of you well.


----------



## Bobitron

I hope you are all well! Time for another reading of one of my favorite pbp games.


----------



## Hrothgar

Thanks, Bobitron.  I think the quality of the PbP was directly proportional to the quality of the players.

Sad to say, this was possibly my funnest PbP and also my last.  Thanks for reminding me of the good times.


----------



## Bobitron

Yup, good stuff. Sorry to hear you aren't doing pbp any more. You did a great job here. Very nice use of the setting.


----------

